# Sticky  Show your JLC!!



## Bidle

In all other threads they have a topic on top where everybody can post their watch. I like those threads a lot, just for looking at the nice photo's and now and then you come agross a model you don't know.
So I hope we can all show our JLC in this topic.

Unfortunately I've only one... but still very happy with it. Maybe I'll buy a more "classic" model when I'm older!


JLC MCDC 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


JLC MCDC 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


JLC MCDC 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


JLC MCDC 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


JLC MCDC 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


JLC MCDC 12 by Bidle, on Flickr

Who's next!??


----------



## v76

Here's my "one and only" ...

















I did have another one (vintage), that's with my dad now.


----------



## 2006monster

Love the MCDC! That's my next pick up, just waiting for one to show up in the sales thread. Enjoy!


----------



## dddrees

Here are mine.


----------



## fondrea

This is my one and only (so far).


----------



## NWP627

My JLC family
N


----------



## v76

Great collection of JLCs! Especially love the Memovox Tribute to Polaris 



NWP627 said:


> View attachment 384590
> 
> My JLC family
> N


----------



## newtoJLC

dddrees said:


> Here are mine.


I'm so close to getting the Master Calendar, gorgeous watch, how do you like it so far?


----------



## tm223




----------



## dddrees

newtoJLC said:


> I'm so close to getting the Master Calendar, gorgeous watch, how do you like it so far?


I like it very much. I love the moon phase on this watch. This was my third watch on a strap and to this point I didn't have anything with a black strap. They included the black strap as part of the deal.

By the way the black strap came in last week and I had it fitted on Saturday.


----------



## craniotes

I hope to add a 1931 Tribute to Reverso to the stable before long.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## ulackfocus

That's a sweet watch. Well, nearly all JLC's are sweet watches, but that has a look of a modernized 40's pointer date. :-!



tm223 said:


>


I'll have to do a group shot of my 3 vintage pieces, but it's a while off since one is at Le Sentier for restoration.


----------



## tm223

ulackfocus said:


> That's a sweet watch. Well, nearly all JLC's are sweet watches, but that has a look of a modernized 40's pointer date. :-!
> 
> I'll have to do a group shot of my 3 vintage pieces, but it's a while off since one is at Le Sentier for restoration.


Thank you.


----------



## GRUPO NPN

this is my Jaeger...............LIMITED!!!!


----------



## NMGE17

Here is my one and only...










Some fantastic examples here - can we make this thread a 'sticky'?

Nigel


----------



## Bidle

*I agree*



NMGE17 said:


> Here is my one and only...
> 
> Some fantastic examples here - can we make this thread a 'sticky'?
> 
> Nigel


I already asked for it, but the moderators disagree. They state if the topic is popular enough it will stay on top..... although I pointed out that other section have the same sticky and after a while these topics will vanish..... too bad and to be honest don't understand it. It would be a nice topic to browse through especially for newcomers. So I reckon it will only attract more public, but I'm not a moderator. ;-)


----------



## igory76

This is my JLC


----------



## kingblackbolt

My first JLC a Master Compressor Chrono... Can't wipe the smile off my face


----------



## fuigo

Here are mine. Please enjoy!


----------



## gunnerx

Here's my only one. Will definitely not be the last.


----------



## ez111

Here are mine:


----------



## celter

And here is mine:


----------



## deBalzac

My only JLC, the Master Grande Taille


















deBalzac


----------



## Changmaisausage

My one and only but hopefully I will add another in the not so near future


----------



## Bidle

Wow, I was off-line for a couple of days. But what a nice watches!!


----------



## Bidle

fuigo said:


> Here are mine. Please enjoy!


What a awesome collection you have there!!


----------



## AShearer

Here's my one.....so far.


----------



## Bidle

celter said:


> And here is mine:


So clean!! Nice.


----------



## SGexpat

Reverso Grande Sun/Moon...









MC Geo..








Amvox2 chrono (worn by my wife in this case)


----------



## Frodo

And here's mine!


----------



## fuigo




----------



## NMGE17

WOW some stunning pieces here - congratulations to the owners.

Nigel


----------



## Bidle

fuigo said:


>


Hmmmm, yeah pretty nice.. ;-)

Hahaha, these are some great grails!!! Wow!!


----------



## kingblackbolt

My one and only...

I sold my Master Compressor Chrono and upgraded to a Navy Seal GMT Chrono. I couldn't be happier with it as it's been my Grail watch since it was first released


----------



## Bidle

kingblackbolt said:


> My one and only...
> 
> I sold my Master Compressor Chrono and upgraded to a Navy Seal GMT Chrono. I couldn't be happier with it as it's been my Grail watch since it was first released


Very nice, like the chrono better because of it´s size! But off course this is also a stunning watch! Congrats!


----------



## SAM2

Family Heirloom
1962 E855


----------



## Venturabound

Hello everyone...This is my one and only watch. I sold my last Sub and went through many different brands since then. I think I have found the watch for me in JLC. Very well respected, all in-house and many great watches to choose from in the future. Right now I am limited due to funds but I'm very happy with this one so far. There happens to be an AD just a few miles from my house. -eric


----------



## NMGE17

SAM2 said:


> Family Heirloom
> 1962 E855


Lovely heirloom - those Memovox designs are beautiful.

Nigel


----------



## NMGE17

Venturabound said:


> Hello everyone...This is my one and only watch. I sold my last Sub and went through many different brands since then. I think I have found the watch for me in JLC. Very well respected, all in-house and many great watches to choose from in the future. Right now I am limited due to funds but I'm very happy with this one so far. There happens to be an AD just a few miles from my house. -eric


Simply beautiful Master Control Eric. In many ways I am glad the AD is a little further away from me LOL

Nigel


----------



## kingblackbolt

Bidle said:


> Very nice, like the chrono better because of it´s size! But off course this is also a stunning watch! Congrats!


Thank you sir it's the best watch I have yet owned... I can't find anything wrong with it LoL!


----------



## Sphexish

Recently purchased at a wonderful little vintage watch shop in Amsterdam:





_(Click the thumbnails for ridiculously ginormous versions)_


----------



## Venturabound

Thanks!!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Some very nice watches in here:-! thanks for sharing


----------



## Bidle

Sphexish said:


> Recently purchased at a wonderful little vintage watch shop in Amsterdam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Click the thumbnails for ridiculously ginormous versions)_


Very nice, one of my favorite Jaegers!

Wees er zuinig op.


----------



## glimmer

Great shots and watches everyone...I've only recently discovered how nice JLC watches really are. Ah, when will this obsession ever stop. 

I'd love to see a Reverso wrist shot, I'm wondering how it looks in action in terms of size. 

Thanks for the pics...


----------



## Megalo Milo

NMGE17 said:


> Here is my one and only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some fantastic examples here - can we make this thread a 'sticky'?
> 
> Nigel


Love that watch. Beautiful. But, I can't help but wonder what's in the background. Looks like a persons face and a giant pair of lips.


----------



## NMGE17

Megalo Milo said:


> Love that watch. Beautiful. But, I can't help but wonder what's in the background. Looks like a persons face and a giant pair of lips.


Ha Ha! No it is the label on my Levi 501's. Someone suggested pictures of watches with favourite denim on another forum and so I got busy...

Nigel


----------



## Megalo Milo

NMGE17 said:


> Ha Ha! No it is the label on my Levi 501's. Someone suggested pictures of watches with favourite denim on another forum and so I got busy...
> 
> Nigel


Ahhhhh, now that you say it I can totally see the label. Eyes are funny sometimes. Nothing like a pair of good jeans and a nice watch.


----------



## Frenchyled

Reverso duoface Night & Day, what else ?


----------



## Venturabound

Frenchyled said:


> Reverso duoface Night & Day, what else ?


Love it!!!


----------



## Stensbjerg

NWP627 said:


> View attachment 384590
> 
> My JLC family
> N


Great collection RESPEKTb-)b-)


----------



## Northpole

Reverso Squadra Hometime

















I also have a Compressor Geographic


----------



## PunkJr

Hi all, first post here. I have been a long time Rolex wearer but I have recently upgraded to Jaeger-LeCoultre. Here is my only JLC to date..........


----------



## NWP627

Beautiful watch, wear it in the best of health.
N


----------



## Frenchyled

Surely my next watch from JLC....MAster Memovox Waouhhh


----------



## Cresta

Congrats to all of you on some wonderful pieces! Those Reverso's in particular are some of the most iconic watches in existence.


----------



## diosrl

Frenchyled said:


> Surely my next watch from JLC....MAster Memovox Waouhhh


That piece is absolutely magnificent!


----------



## iim7v7im7

My Master Control Reserve de Marche...


----------



## gishdam

My very modest Jaeger


----------



## BDH

Hello JLC owners, 

This is my first post in the "high end" forum's I think, most of my posts are in the public forum, with a few in the Omega. Anyways, I received a lovely complement in the public forum on this watch, and thought I should share my prized possession with all of you. It was an engagement gift (recently engaged in January) from my fiancee's father, who is a watch collector with a beautiful collection. He and I have bonded over our mutual love of watches. This was pulled right from his collection, and handed to me. Very sentimental gesture as he entrusts his daughter's future to me. 

Thanks! 

- BDH

My JLC Master Control -


----------



## georges zaslavsky

very nice jlcs bdh and gishdam:-! wear them in good health


----------



## Luto




----------



## diosrl

BDH said:


> Hello JLC owners,
> 
> This is my first post in the "high end" forum's I think, most of my posts are in the public forum, with a few in the Omega. Anyways, I received a lovely complement in the public forum on this watch, and thought I should share my prized possession with all of you. It was an engagement gift (recently engaged in January) from my fiancee's father, who is a watch collector with a beautiful collection. He and I have bonded over our mutual love of watches. This was pulled right from his collection, and handed to me. Very sentimental gesture as he entrusts his daughter's future to me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - BDH
> 
> My JLC Master Control -


I would love some father in law like that! Very nice choice



iim7v7im7 said:


> My Master Control Reserve de Marche...
> View attachment 423347


The mayor of New York in the Movie "Pelham 123" has that exact model


----------



## BDH

diosrl said:


> I would love some father in law like that! Very nice choice


Yes, I feel very blessed, her whole family is great.


----------



## Luto

a few new pictures


----------



## Stensbjerg

Very very nice lutob-)
and so toolish with black rubber strap:-!


----------



## Luto

Thanks it does look very toolish on the rubber but now I've got it on the articulated rubber, functionally and wears still very toolish whilst looking a bit more formal at the same time...


----------



## Bidle

The articulated strap is very nice indeed, one of the finest I ever encountered!! 

I wear it on rubber when diving, on leather in the winter and the articulated strap in the summer and the velcro is still in the plastic and will probably stay there.


----------



## phunky_monkey

That articulated strap is definitely a winner! Great watch and excellent shots too. :-!


----------



## Henki

This is my "new" Atmos -


----------



## Bidle

Henki said:


> This is my "new" Atmos -
> 
> View attachment 435154


Very nice, but don't you have a slightly bigger photo?


----------



## Beorn

Hi all, I'm new here and I've just gotten myself a JLC Navy Seals Diving Alarm with an articulated rubber strap.. (unfortunately, not the one with the label printed beneath the crystal).. Been with me for a few days now and quite sturdy and for a clumsy person like me (I nicked my IWC Aquatimer Cousteau a few days after I bought it) seems to be a god-send.

Will post pics later, though I think the ones in front are pretty much gonna be better than mine.

Here's the one I took earlier..


----------



## Bidle

Beorn said:


> Hi all, I'm new here and I've just gotten myself a JLC Navy Seals Diving Alarm with an articulated rubber strap.. (unfortunately, not the one with the label printed beneath the crystal).. Been with me for a few days now and quite sturdy and for a clumsy person like me (I nicked my IWC Aquatimer Cousteau a few days after I bought it) seems to be a god-send.
> 
> Will post pics later, though I think the ones in front are pretty much gonna be better than mine.


All photo's are welcome,... and with some practice everybody will come a long way. ;-)

Congrats with the watch. I like the navy divers, but they are slightly bigger..., unfortunately just too big for my wrist.


----------



## craniotes

Bidle said:


> All photo's are welcome,... and with some practice everybody will come a long way. ;-)
> 
> Congrats with the watch. I like the navy divers, but they are slightly bigger..., unfortunately just too big for my wrist.


If you can pull of an MCDC, then you can pull off an NSA -- they're both 44mm, and their thickness is pretty much the same; and in spite of their somewhat similar appearance (essentially the same case, but one with twin crowns vs. other with a single crown and two pushers...), I don't find them to be redundant in the watch box at all.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## HarryBentley

My recently acquired grail on a new OEM alligator strap.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

:-!congrats on a great watch


----------



## Bidle

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Natura Vergine

tm223 said:


>


very nice watch! Do they still make it? I do not remember to have seen it on JLC site.


----------



## joeycarlson38

*Mcc2*

Love it!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Mcc2*



joeycarlson38 said:


> Love it!


You better love it. ;-)

Nice watch indeed!


----------



## HarryBentley

Trying out a new OEM calf leather to mix things up


----------



## Bidle

HarryBentley said:


> Trying out a new OEM calf leather to mix things up


Doesn't look bad, but makes it a bit "soft".


----------



## NMGE17

Some lovely additions to this thread - congratulations to the owners!

Nigel


----------



## Reese's TimePieces

Hello Everyone! I'm a new member and a die hard JLC fan. Therefore I thought it would be appropriate to make this my first post on watchuseek.














































I look forward to getting to know my fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## Bidle

Reese's TimePieces said:


> Hello Everyone! I'm a new member and a die hard JLC fan. Therefore I thought it would be appropriate to make this my first post on watchuseek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to getting to know my fellow enthusiasts.


Welcome, that's a fine collection you have!!!

I really like the blue rubber strap, was looking for one, but the AD couldn't get on site for me to look at. because I'm still afraid the color won't match my watch. Enjoy this section and off-course the other section!!


----------



## Reese's TimePieces

Bidle said:


> Welcome, that's a fine collection you have!!!
> 
> I really like the blue rubber strap, was looking for one, but the AD couldn't get on site for me to look at. because I'm still afraid the color won't match my watch. Enjoy this section and off-course the other section!!


Thank you! I have been browsing this a forum for quite some time and I was long overdue to join. :-!


----------



## Stensbjerg

welcome in here great watches you have really like that extreme w-alarm:-!
I also have got a JLC rubber strap to my MCM it is so nice really JLC quality b-)


----------



## Techniec

That would be my new Master Control Chronograph (ref. 1538420):










Now I understand why people always refer to JLC as being "in a league of its own"; I absolutely adore this piece!

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## Bidle

Techniec said:


> That would be my new Master Control Chronograph (ref. 1538420):
> 
> Now I understand why people always refer to JLC as being "in a league of its own"; I absolutely adore this piece!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pieter


Here it is!!! Very nice.


----------



## Juan Luis

I love JLC and it is a pleasure to post a few I own....


----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## Bidle

Very nice watches!! Enjoy them


----------



## Juan Luis

Thank you!


----------



## kurwenal

Just joined the congregation of JLC owners with this beauty:










(only half-face available at this time, will post more later)


----------



## SGexpat

I suppose i should add my recent acquisition...


----------



## Techniec

Beautiful dial color and layout! Huge congrats, they really are something special, these JLCs, aren't they?

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## Mr Hat

I'm also a proud owner of a new Jaeger-LeCoultre Réserve de Marche. It's also my very first JLC! I hope it's not the last...


----------



## Frenchyled

Some new shots from my JLC Duo Face...


----------



## Karjalaman

Here's my new reverso GT !










Frenchy, tes photos sont superbes, va falloir que je m'applique !


----------



## Frenchyled

Merci Karja 
Les tiennes me plaisent beaucoup :-!
Thank's Karja 
Yours are beautiful too and I like them much 

Next time I will shot the other face


----------



## kurwenal

As promised, a few more impressions of my MC GMT:


----------



## georges zaslavsky

here is mine that I bought last month


----------



## kormaking

My first JLC, bought it 2 days ago.


----------



## PunkJr

whilst the watch isn't new to me, I recently acquired the band (JLC croc matte finish), and now I have a brand new gauge in the side :-(


----------



## Musikfreak

I've dreamt of a Reverso for a really long time. It was one of the first mechanical watches I was interested in. But as much as I wanted to like them, the Grande Taille was always a bit small on my wrist and the Grand Date too thick. So I was never fully convinced and my collection grew in other directions. But as soon as I saw this one I was in hope again. Today I finally got my Reverso. And I love it!


----------



## Mr Hat

I have now been wearing my new Reserve de Marche for nearly a month, and I'm falling in love with it more and more every day.

Here are two shots of my baby.


----------



## BDH

I have posted this watch in this thread before, but took some new pictures this morning.

Today, or possibly tomorrow if it gets postponed, I am meeting the CEO of the company where I have been interning while in law school full time. So, naturally, I need to "dress to impress," and dress for the job you want, and not the job you have. So, I am wearing my JLC Master Control Ultra-Thin.

This watch is very special to me, as it was an engagement gift from my future father-in-law, from his own personal collection. My future father-in-law actually started off at this same company many years ago, as an intern just like me, and worked his way to the top of his industry. So, it is an honor to wear this watch today, as it represents what hard work and a love for what you do can allow you to achieve!

Wish me luck! Here are the new (cell phone) pictures I took this morning!

*JLC Master Control Ultra-Thin*:









































Thanks for looking/reading, have a great day!


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## craniotes

Musikfreak said:


> I've dreamt of a Reverso for a really long time. It was one of the first mechanical watches I was interested in. But as much as I wanted to like them, the Grande Taille was always a bit small on my wrist and the Grand Date too thick. So I was never fully convinced and my collection grew in other directions. But as soon as I saw this one I was in hope again. Today I finally got my Reverso. And I love it!


Simply gorgeous! JLC really knocked it out of the park with the 1931 TTR, and I for one, cant wait for my TTR US Edition, which should land soon.

In order to make the wait a bit more bearable, I just picked this fellow up:









Seriously, it gets more beautiful each time I look at it.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## GGD

craniotes said:


>


Congratulations again Adam.... I don't know exactly what it is about that DSA but it is so freakin cool!!! Well done, I love it!


----------



## sharkfin

craniotes said:


> Simply gorgeous! JLC really knocked it out of the park with the 1931 TTR, and I for one, cant wait for my TTR US Edition, which should land soon.
> 
> In order to make the wait a bit more bearable, I just picked this fellow up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it gets more beautiful each time I look at it.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


Well, thats a great sign of the perfect piece. Love the DSA more & more I see it.
I want one too.

I can't wait for you to get the TTR. Much love for the Reverso's.b-)

cheers.
Dave.

oh here's some Reverso love. ;-)


----------



## bwong

Here is my JLC Master Control Perpetual Calendar.


----------



## bwong

My JLC Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931. Actually, I gave it to my wife.


----------



## sharkfin

bwong said:


> My JLC Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931. Actually, I gave it to my wife.
> 
> View attachment 485145


Nice! Congrats to you and your wife. 
Beautiful.

Will you get in inscribed?
cheers.
Dave/


----------



## bwong

sharkfin said:


> Nice! Congrats to you and your wife.
> Beautiful.
> 
> Will you get in inscribed?
> cheers.
> Dave/


No plans to inscribe now. She's OK with that. Not keen on personal inscriptions.

Almost picked up a day/date Reverso like yours. Missed the opportunity as I waffled about which Reverso to buy. It would have been a nice match for my vintage JLC Triple Date.


----------



## wwiibuff




----------



## Fantom555

so many nice JLC


----------



## Aliisloo

I've been waiting to make this post for a while. My Master Ultra Thin Moon acquired last week.


----------



## Techniec

Love it, Ali! Such a beautiful, clean dial....

Extremely classy!

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## craniotes

Aliisloo said:


> I've been waiting to make this post for a while. My Master Ultra Thin Moon acquired last week.


Damn. I don't care who you are or what you're into, that's a beautiful watch right there.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Aliisloo

Techniec said:


> Love it, Ali! Such a beautiful, clean dial....
> 
> Extremely classy!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pieter


Thanks Pieter! Aren't these JLCs special!



craniotes said:


> Damn. I don't care who you are or what you're into, that's a beautiful watch right there.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


Thanks Adam. Not sure what you mean by "I don't care who you are or what you're into" though :think:


----------



## mikev

beautiful !


Mr Hat said:


> I have now been wearing my new Reserve de Marche for nearly a month, and I'm falling in love with it more and more every day.
> 
> Here are two shots of my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 479788


----------



## Mr Hat

mikev said:


> beautiful !


Thank you! I think so too.


----------



## craniotes

Aliisloo said:


> Thanks Adam. Not sure what you mean by "I don't care who you are or what you're into" though :think:


It's an expression, which in this case, is meant to imply that even if one isn't into dress watches, that they would still love this watch.

Chalk this up to the old language barrier, I guess...

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Aliisloo

craniotes said:


> It's an expression, which in this case, is meant to imply that even if one isn't into dress watches, that they would still love this watch.
> 
> Chalk this up to the old language barrier, I guess...
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


Thanks for the explanation Adam. Now I will not embarrass myself and rather google "chalk this up" ;-)


----------



## chord

That's a beautiful Master Moon. I believe that's a platinum case, right?



wwiibuff said:


>


----------



## jellytots

Here's mine: Amvox 1 Titanium










Currently on a spa vacation in Switzerland getting a complete overhaul.

It's going to be a long wait.


----------



## Wizard1967

Hi Guys, I have just joined your forum and here's my only but beloved JLC


----------



## HarryBentley

Wizard1967 said:


> Hi Guys, I have just joined your forum and here's my only but beloved JLC


Welcome. That is a beautiful watch.


----------



## Garde-temps

Offered to me by my wife


----------



## HarryBentley

Garde-temps said:


> Offered to me by my wife


Does she have a sister?


----------



## Garde-temps

Yes indeed but also with a husbanb :-(


----------



## HarryBentley

Garde-temps said:


> Yes indeed but also with a husbanb :-(


Dammit. I'm always too late. ;-)


----------



## hero_honda

Finally..... bought this MASTER CONTROL (MASTER GEOGRAPHIC) today.......:-d


----------



## jcalka

...mostly wear this guy on bracelet now, but here are a few pics:

























...a little size reference


----------



## hero_honda

1. Does your REVERSO GRANDE DATE Power reserve Needle runs smoothly from 8 days to 1 day (similar to seconds hands) or by 8 one point, to 7 one point etc.?
My Master geographic power reserve Needle runs smoothly... not by point to point.. similar to seconds hands.. if u know what i mean..

2. How long u been wearing your Silver Reverso Grande date? Was wondering whether silver will gets scratched easily or not...

3. Actually.. for jaeger, value wise.. is it better to get silver or rose gold?

4. The shop seller said its better to service your Jaeger every 5 years... i forgot to ask him how much it cost.. from your experienced.. how much is it to service your watch.. ( mid to good conditions exterior and such)...

5. How much is Jaeger Aligator leather strap cost ?


----------



## Frenchyled

jcalka said:


> ...mostly wear this guy on bracelet now, but here are a few pics:
> 
> View attachment 492570
> 
> 
> View attachment 492574
> 
> 
> View attachment 492575
> 
> 
> ...a little size reference
> 
> View attachment 492576


Nice one 

When I choose mine I hesitate between this one and the DuoFace....and finally I got the DuoFace...smaller but prefered, I only regret the date...


----------



## Garde-temps

The back of my Master Compressor:


----------



## docomospur

Hi everyone, just joined the forum having lurked about for a while. Thought I'd make this my maiden post after having pulled the trigger on a JLC I've had my eye on for a while.


----------



## Stensbjerg

docomospur said:


> Hi everyone, just joined the forum having lurked about for a while. Thought I'd make this my maiden post after having pulled the trigger on a JLC I've had my eye on for a while.


Congrats on your new watch it is a beauty b-)b-)
JLC just make so many beautiful watches don't they 
and something very special to put on your wrist don't you think?

It will for sure hurt when I sell mine!


----------



## nace

hello all of you , I'm a new on this site & my interesting is information about this watch . I've got this , but I don't know how much is his value .




















if you can halp to me , thanks in advance


----------



## seanusmaximus

That is one classy piece!


----------



## nace

thanks , maybe you have a more information about him . 

Probably , I will sell , & interested how much I can get for him .


----------



## trento

My MCDC


----------



## neometeor

Very nice pictures, I like this too~


----------



## neometeor

BTW, where did you got this~


----------



## neometeor

hero_honda said:


> Finally..... bought this MASTER CONTROL (MASTER GEOGRAPHIC) today.......:-d





nace said:


> hello all of you , I'm a new on this site & my interesting is information about this watch . I've got this , but I don't know how much is his value .
> View attachment 502210
> View attachment 502211
> View attachment 502212
> 
> 
> if you can halp to me , thanks in advance


I don't no know much this is, but I think it was priceless, I suggest you keep it carefully...


----------



## HR F1

I thought my first JLC would be one of their divers, but decided to give this one a try as I already have plenty of dive watches:


----------



## jackafrica

My Reverso Grande 8 day. 
It's like having an automatic
yet you give it a wind once a week.
I love the simplicity of the face and reversed, there is simply the number of days running in reserve.

A large Reverso at 29mm wide compared to any other
12mm thick to house those two winding barrels.

cheers
Richard


----------



## Stensbjerg

Garde-temps said:


> The back of my Master Compressor:


I just like the back of those MC so much b-)b-)


----------



## Protege




----------



## Vinel

|> Very nice, Protege.


----------



## 1983leofender

Here's mine...Oh man I just love JLC...Considering to get the Master comp EWC...anyone got wrist shots for that? I'm just afraid it'll be too big for my small wrist...


----------



## bayerische

My Master Compressor Diving, Navy Seals.


----------



## Stensbjerg

bayerische said:


> My Master Compressor Diving, Navy Seals.


Again a very nice pice from JLC
what kind of strap do you have on it ?


----------



## Omikron man

Mine Vintage Memovox ... love it )))))))


----------



## bayerische

Stensbjerg said:


> Again a very nice pice from JLC
> what kind of strap do you have on it ?


It's the standard JLC leather/rubber strap that comes with the watch.


----------



## ACC

This is a 1960's 18k dress watch from JLC with a minute repeater.

(sorry, i think the imgs were too big to be uploaded through the forum)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Sphexish

(Click for larger version)


----------



## Sphexish

(Click for larger version)


----------



## westlake

Just came this morning


----------



## Mith

My first JLC...and definitely not my last


----------



## Greg75

Arrived this week. Perfect, IMHO. Better pics and detailed impressions, as soon as I get the Casa Fagliano strap on the watch.


----------



## Protege

Fresh plating from the watchmaker.


----------



## vintagewatchcollector2906

*here is my Le Coultre*

Hi everybody. I am new here. I have a Le Coultre i want to show. Can someone tell me what model this is? It does not say Jaeger Le Coultre, just Le Coultre. I wonder if that says anything about its age. I tried to clean the dial with Q-tip and rubbed off part of the name. I should not have done so. What do you guys think? I think i got it from a watchmaker for 50 bucks or something like that. The gold on caseback in one area is pretty worn. I think someone filled it with some kind of glue to fill the worn off part.


----------



## drewmcd24

*Re: here is my Le Coultre*

Great thread, keep the photos coming! Here's my new Reverso Tribute to 1931:


----------



## TeutonicCarFan




----------



## HR F1

Purchased my second JLC the other day |>:


----------



## Dixan

HR F1 said:


> Purchased my second JLC the other day |>:


Nice, HR F1. Great shots. Looks like a perfect fit into your lineup.

Can't wait to get mine. Congrats!


----------



## HR F1

Dixan said:


> Nice, HR F1. Great shots. Looks like a perfect fit into your lineup.
> 
> Can't wait to get mine. Congrats!


Thanks! Good luck with finding the NS Auto you are looking for on the leather strap; it's a great watch.


----------



## kintaro

Hello to all JLC Enthusiasts. I used to be more into Panerai but Jaeger catched my heart.
So it was time to get my first JLC. Here's a shot of my Navy Seals Auto on Leather
- fits well to the post above


----------



## beebox

My Grail : JLC MCDC


----------



## jwalther

My humble contribution.


----------



## kintaro

@beebox: looks great on the rubber. What do you prefer the isofrane or the original jlc rubber?
i'm asking because i need a rubber but not sure which to get.


----------



## mikeyc

docomospur said:


> Hi everyone, just joined the forum having lurked about for a while. Thought I'd make this my maiden post after having pulled the trigger on a JLC I've had my eye on for a while.


Docomo that's a beaut! Which model is it, it looks like the Hometime but without the second hour hand?


----------



## dero

Joined the JLC owners group. Here's my ticket of entry.

















Extremely happy with my purchase. So much so that I'm getting rid of my other watches - don't need anything else. This watch runs so far at +2 seconds after a week and a half!


----------



## beebox

kintaro said:


> @beebox: looks great on the rubber. What do you prefer the isofrane or the original jlc rubber?
> i'm asking because i need a rubber but not sure which to get.


Hi Kintaro

Personally i prefer the look of the JLC rubber strap over the isofrane, but it is too thick and tough.
The keeper feels like going to tear every time i try to insert the jlc strap.

Isofrane is a lot more comfortable and the rubber quality is pretty good.But the keepers are quite tricky to slide through.


----------



## Omjlc

Terrific piece dero. Looks fantastic with the bracelet. Always glad to see another Aussie join the club.


----------



## kintaro

Thanks! So i have to go for the JLC rubber


----------



## MBroadus

Juan Luis said:


>


Love this watch! Anyone know what model this is? Thanks


----------



## ewdi

MC GMT with Custom sized Leather strap - the original strap is too long for my skinny wrist making the deployment clasp to the side of my wrist


----------



## TwoTonesTony

Not usually a huge fan of the Reverso, but yours is beautiful!


----------



## kintaro

Nice!


----------



## Watcheroo

Here's mine:


----------



## drewmcd24

Here are a few more nice photos of my Reverso Tribute to 1931 that I've taken recently:


----------



## kintaro

Today in the park with new shoes - the rubberstrap is one of a kind!


----------



## The1

Great thread, and beautiful watches everyone, all pieces to truly be proud of.


----------



## Ados

Will this qualify for this thread: 









With the 8 days power reserve movement:


----------



## The1

bed side clock? and of course, it says Jaeger LeCoultre on it


----------



## Ados

The1 said:


> bed side clock? and of course, it says Jaeger LeCoultre on it


Yes I use it as bed side clock, but being a JLC ADOS Standard 8 Days Travel Alarm Clock this old piece have the honor to wake me up with it's lovely ringing. ;-)
(You can see the gong around the movement in the picture above)

I have fine adjusted the watch and it is spot on these last 3 weeks. The power reserve is stated to 8 days. My will keeping going for 8 days 7 hours and 3 quarters before it gives up.

Any one has more info about the clock?
Here is what I know:

*ADOS Standard 8 days*
Ref: ? (Manufactured between 1935 - 1945)
Movment: JAEGER-LECOULTRE CALIBRE: 206

*MOVEMENT:*
Manual
Pieces number : ?
Vibrations per hour : 18000
Power-reserve : 192 Hours (8 days)
Jewels : ?
Barrel : ?
Height : 4.55 mm 
*
FUNCTIONS:*
Hour - Minute
Alarm


----------



## replicator

Recently acquired - my first JLC.


----------



## EvilBendy

Most days I wear this one  (but it's just out for service right now)

Current grail for me is memovox tribute to Polaris....which is what attracted me to this thread...

Vice la grande Maison, indeed.


Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad

A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum

Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph

Hublot Big Bang Rose Gold & Ceramic

IWC Portuguese Automatic

BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50


----------



## The1

My dad has the AMVOX 2 DBS as well, very neat watch. The one thing I don't like about it is that you have to put a finger print on the face to start and stop the chrono. 

But small price to pay for having the only chrono on the market without spare buttons sticking out the side of the case.

I will probably buy the watch off of him one day when he tires of it.


----------



## The1

shot tonight


----------



## TheKeeper

Just picked this up, and took a quick snap of it on the plane over to New Zealand while I'm on holidays. Apologies for the camera phone pic, once I'm home I've going to take some nice shots.


----------



## r0lexguy

My mc gmt on a custom sharkskin with double red-stitching strap.


----------



## deano65

kintaro said:


> Today in the park with new shoes - the rubberstrap is one of a kind!


which model is this?? I have fallen in love!


----------



## kintaro

It's the Master Compressor Diving Navy Seals Automatic - 1500 Pieces only so better grab one ;-)


----------



## ewdi

Fresh out of the boutique, my holy grail (did not know until I put it on)


----------



## The1

Congrats on the new addition, it's a beautiful piece.


----------



## EvilBendy

Congrats  here's mine...

Although sadly my amvox is out for service


----------



## The1

how long do the services tend to take?


----------



## EvilBendy

The1 said:


> how long do the services tend to take?


Mine has been gone 1.5 months


----------



## SergeOPC

Mine - Reverso Squadra Hometime. Caught it at the moment of changing am/pm


----------



## jb68902

One of my favorite watches at the moment. I'm hoping to get my own soon.

Wear it in the best of health


----------



## clarencek

My newest!


----------



## The1

love that watch, but it's just too small on my wrist, looks like I'm wearing womens jewellery when I put it on me  Has to be one of my favourites though.


----------



## originalshark

Me too & I have a slim wrist too. I love the look of the 1931 in "brochure" pictures, but when I try it on my wrist & in most wrist shot photos, it looks awful. Such a shame. Glad I didn't buy one based on the "brochure"


----------



## Braindrain

*Master Compressor Geographic*

I love my MC Geographic.


----------



## incontrol

I really love wearing and staring at my Reverso Grand GMT! JLC makes some spectacular watches!


----------



## The1

Always nice to see people wearing their reversos. They are beautiful watches.


----------



## movet22

ewdi said:


> View attachment 609486
> 
> 
> MC GMT with Custom sized Leather strap - the original strap is too long for my skinny wrist making the deployment clasp to the side of my wrist


Where on earth did you get your custom strap and how much was it??? It looks fantastic. I too, have small wrists. I hate seeing the end of the strap peer up at me when I check the time.

Thanks in advance for your reply!


----------



## originalshark

Stunning watch. Stunning picture. Congratulations ewdi


----------



## ez111

Family is bigger now:


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## eastbaysteve

I sure miss this one.


----------



## LHL

I would like to invite anyone who owns a Master Compressor time piece to post your wonderful photos in the Master Compressor Club.

Thank you.


----------



## dkennedy1001

My new JLC Master Control Chronograph, first high-end watch and my first JLC. Best purchase I have ever made and Im loving it so far.

Hope you guys like it

Cheers

David


----------



## The1

Much more important that you like it  Bit it's a very nice watch, congrats on the purchase, and welcome to JLC ownership.


----------



## dkennedy1001

The1 said:


> Much more important that you like it  Bit it's a very nice watch, congrats on the purchase, and welcome to JLC ownership.


 Thanks The1, I love it!


----------



## twitceh

dkennedy1001 said:


> My new JLC Master Control Chronograph, first high-end watch and my first JLC. Best purchase I have ever made and Im loving it so far.
> 
> Hope you guys like it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> David
> 
> View attachment 662888


I want one so badly... I want to try one on, but all the boutiques around me only seem to have a rose gold version


----------



## LHL

Here is my Master Compressor Navy Seal Alarm. I have also posted some other photos of my watch on the Master Compressor Club Forum, which is dedicated for those of you who want to post pics and let others view watches from just the Master Compressor line. I encourage you to post your photos of your Master Compressor there as well for others to view.


----------



## dkennedy1001

twitceh said:


> I want one so badly... I want to try one on, but all the boutiques around me only seem to have a rose gold version


That's quite annoying. Maybe a trip to London might do the trick : -). Quite a few over here including the black.


----------



## EvilBendy

Decided to wear mine today


----------



## mleok

My JLC Grande Reverso Duo.


----------



## The1

Same watch as me. Awesome choice!


----------



## color_wolf

Here is my JLC that is on my wrist almost every day.


----------



## Anans1

Wonderful pieces, would love to add a JLC to my collection soon.


----------



## Mr.Kane

Bidle said:


> Hmmmm, yeah pretty nice.. ;-)
> 
> Hahaha, these are some great grails!!! Wow!!


That tourbillon is sick


----------



## jb68902

1983leofender said:


> Here's mine...Oh man I just love JLC...Considering to get the Master comp EWC...anyone got wrist shots for that? I'm just afraid it'll be too big for my small wrist...


This is an awesome watch and I'm planning on picking one up in the near future. There really aren't too many on WUS, so could you tell me a little bit about owning it? How is it on a daily basis?


----------



## macleod1979

I've been looking at JLC watches for awhile now. Keep debating on getting one, this thread convinced me. Thanks guys!

-J


----------



## HMS_Deptford

I hope to add a Reverso Grande GMT for my graduation present this July


----------



## Jambon

Evening all,

Picked up my first JLC recently, unfortunately nothing new to this thread, but im very pleased with it so far.



















Another Ceramic! Was going to go for the MC GMT but spotted this and the rest was history.


----------



## WatchFred

Have been browsing through this forum for the first time today,
as I just prepared a small SOTC of my JLC for another forum,
thought thos might be of interest here ?

dress, 40s and 50s









Futurematics, 50s









Memovox, 50s, 60s, 70s


----------



## incontrol

My favorite dress watch! 8 day Master Control Perpetual....


----------



## EvilBendy

Wearing it again today!


----------



## vkd668

My first JLC and looking forward to more.*

JLC *Memovox _Tribute To Deep Sea Alarm ....

_







_



_


----------



## HR F1

Congrats on a fantastic watch! I also prefer the European dial versus the US version dial. |> I'm heavily contemplating this as my next JLC, but it's a tough call between this and the TTR 1931 Reverso!

Anyway, enjoy it. 



vkd668 said:


> My first JLC and looking forward to more.*
> 
> JLC *Memovox _Tribute To Deep Sea Alarm ....
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## vkd668

HR F1 said:


> Congrats on a fantastic watch! I also prefer the European dial versus the US version dial. |> I'm heavily contemplating this as my next JLC, but it's a tough call between this and the TTR 1931 Reverso!
> 
> Anyway, enjoy it.


Thanks HR F1. I'm loving the JLC TTDSA. As for your next purchase, just go with your heart. :-!


----------



## Simpark

Introducing my pals
M8D for weekdays, memovox for weekends.
It seems like no other timepiece can penetrate this combination


----------



## phunky_monkey

What an awesome pairing you have there! I see how these could cover all your watch requirements, and a Memovox is on my radar to pick up over the coming months.

Very nice indeed.


----------



## drhr

sorry for the crummy pics, best I got . . . .


----------



## EvilBendy

Just found out that my JLC AMVOX 2 is ready for pick up after being gone for a few months for service - I can't wait to get it back and post some pics!


Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976


----------



## Simpark

Many thanks phunky ! 

actually this is the second MC memovox. I can't help but keep thinking about its beauty right after selling previous one, and the result is this.
come and share the memovox experience!


----------



## Garde-temps




----------



## shredder

JLC Extreme Special Edition


----------



## EvilBendy

Just got this back from service - and loving it...



























Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976


----------



## The1

how do you like your Lange 1?


----------



## Kilovolt

2004 Reverso Grande Taille


----------



## Cat91

JLC has been my favorite brand for years but I never owned one til recently:


----------



## Spinny

Here's my Master Control World Geographic...


----------



## tuanioo922

My first JLC


----------



## jwalther

New DSA!


----------



## vkd668

jwalther said:


>


Wow! Congrats J. Welcome to the DSA Club.


----------



## jwalther

vkd668 said:


> Wow! Congrats J. Welcome to the DSA Club.


Thanks! I drew some inspiration from you :-!


----------



## Dixan

So, so AWESOME! Congrats again, J. Let's see more of it!

Also, it looks like its time to update the old sig. ;-)



jwalther said:


> New DSA!


----------



## jwalther

Dixan said:


> Also, it looks like its time to update the old sig. ;-)


Ha! Yeah, I've been a little lazy with that. Done now though!


----------



## TheKeeper

Thought I'd share some more pics from my Master Calendar, enjoy!


----------



## rooneb

class watch love it


----------



## The1

tuanioo922 said:


> My first JLC
> 
> View attachment 706018


wore the same watch today. Bought it off of my father yesterday.


----------



## watchulook

I've been fortunate to have owned a couple! Master Calendar is by far my favorite.


----------



## jwalther

Reverso Duo.


----------



## malern




----------



## EvilBendy

Current Collection:

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad
A Lange Sohne Lange 1 Platinum
Jaeger LeCoultre AMVOX II DBS
IWC Portuguese Automatic
BR 01-94 Phantom XXX/50
Rolex Deep Sea Seadweller 2012
Rolex Double Red Seadweller 1976
Rolex Everrose Gold Daytona (black dial)
Patek Philippe SS Nautilus


----------



## Garde-temps

Master Compressor on 007 NATO Band


----------



## The1

that combination seems to work well with that watch


----------



## Mattthefish

My one and only JLC, my Master Moon. I plan to add another next year but can't decide if I want a Master ultra thin or Deep Sea alarm. Two way different watches I know, but I like them both and quite a lot.


----------



## jwalther

Mattthefish said:


> My one and only JLC, my Master Moon. I plan to add another next year but can't decide if I want a Master ultra thin or Deep Sea alarm. Two way different watches I know, but I like them both and quite a lot.


You definitely need a DSA to pair with that one.


----------



## bahz

Been enjoying my first JLC this weekend =)


----------



## The1

Is that the Italian leather version?

No matter which, I'm jealous of your choice, I chose not to get the classic due to my large wrist size making the watch look super small on my wrist. I've regretted it for some time.


----------



## Panama

This








and this !


----------



## The1

Panama said:


> This
> View attachment 729658


How does the alarm sound in person? I've heard it in video, but obviously there will be a difference between a video and real life. Is it pleasing or just a sound?


----------



## incontrol

Reverso Grand GMT on a bracelet! Here is both faces.


----------



## mrplow25

Reverso Classique Manual. Was very hard to find on the second hand market


----------



## SGexpat

I posted this one already but why not again


----------



## gfung

My first JLC.


----------



## kormaking

Reverso Duo


----------



## Trekkie

Got my first JLC last weekend, don't know much about it, but I like it. Supposedly from the 1930's, manual wind, stainless steel. Any ideas what it is?


----------



## Alzilla




----------



## Mattthefish

A better pictorial of my Master Control Master Moon. I love this watch, but the other day saw a Master Ultra Thin in person and now I'm in love with another.


----------



## symplectic

I'd been in need of a nice dress watch for some time. Loved JLC in general, and gave serious thought to the MUT Moon or a Reverso, although it would take me quite a while to save up the pennies. I always thought the Master Control was nice but kind of plain and boring. Then I tried one on, and it was just perfect. Not sure what it is about the watch that is so dramatically different between seeing it in pictures and wearing it in the flesh.

I managed to get a good deal on a slightly used MC, and couldn't be happier. Hopefully it won't be my last. (Although my next long-term goal is a GO PanoMaticLunar.)


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Hi everyone

As promised here are pics of my 1957 Jaeger Lecoultre handwound reference 955701 coming back from service from Charly. It is fitted on a custom camille fournet prestige strap.


































Enjoy

best regards

georges


----------



## Medphred

My one and only. Or is it two and only?


----------



## mfserge




----------



## Nishant

mfserge said:


>


What A Cracker !!!! .....
and Where's the Aston Martin ?


----------



## drhr

generally don't care for date functions but this one has caught my fancy . . . . .


----------



## PerroRojo

igory76 said:


> This is my JLC


which model number is this? looking forward to own one.


----------



## tomazzl

I finally pulled the trigger on the Master Compressor GMT. I love it. I am now saving for the Ultra Thin Master Control. You cant beat the quality of the JLC movements. Apologies for the cellphone picture.


----------



## mikeyc

symplectic said:


> I'd been in need of a nice dress watch for some time. Loved JLC in general, and gave serious thought to the MUT Moon or a Reverso, although it would take me quite a while to save up the pennies. I always thought the Master Control was nice but kind of plain and boring. Then I tried one on, and it was just perfect. Not sure what it is about the watch that is so dramatically different between seeing it in pictures and wearing it in the flesh.
> 
> I managed to get a good deal on a slightly used MC, and couldn't be happier. Hopefully it won't be my last. (Although my next long-term goal is a GO PanoMaticLunar.)
> 
> View attachment 750956


Its so simple that its perfect. Great choice.


----------



## Garde-temps




----------



## TedPhatana

Here are some siblings..............


----------



## Asy

Anyone has the Memovox International?


----------



## macleod1979

Very nice siblings. I think I prefer the one on the right


----------



## incontrol

Wearing this today and loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeyc

my new arrival....


----------



## ryanluo23




----------



## Aaron_bracco

This may be a stupid question but how water resistant are the reverso watches.


----------



## mrplow25

Aaron_bracco said:


> This may be a stupid question but how water resistant are the reverso watches.


Most if not all are 30m, not meant to be anywhere near water.


----------



## Aaron_bracco

mrplow25 said:


> Most if not all are 30m, not meant to be anywhere near water.


Thanks i really like the reverso line but i am not shy to water and my watch can`t be eather.


----------



## tomazzl

After the Master Compressor GMT, I bought the Reverso Squadra Hometime. Such a beautiful watch. I love the elegance and size of it.


----------



## ssssnake

Reverso Art Deco


----------



## Babka

Terrific wrist shots! Thanks for posting.


----------



## boris_balkan

*My 1972 Memovox*


----------



## Dixan

*Re: My 1972 Memovox*



boris_balkan said:


> View attachment 814570


Very nice "Four Hander."

;-)


----------



## velocityboy




----------



## phunky_monkey

Stunning shot :-!


----------



## The1

My Duoface and My new 1931 Tribute Rouge. 
Very pleased with them 

The red isn't showing that well due to glare and Ipad image quaity.


----------



## Trekkie

Added a LeCoultre Polaris to the collection today. Unfortunately, it's not the "real deal" i.e. a JLC, but, it might be close enough?


----------



## incontrol

The1 said:


> My Duoface and My new 1931 Tribute Rouge.
> Very pleased with them
> 
> The red isn't showing that well due to glare and Ipad image quaity.
> View attachment 817766


Beautiful Reversos! Mine says Hi!










Sent from Kevin's IPhone


----------



## reverso68

My JLC Master Grande Ultra Thin 40mm.


----------



## Poloplayer

Hi everyone - Im new here so






here's my Reverso Squadra Palermo Open. (I'm sure they could have added a few more words into the name!)


----------



## csm

just got it last wednsday very nice watch, i'm very happy. and was the last watch that I bought for a long time.









best regards,
cesar


----------



## incontrol

cesar scarambone said:


> just got it last wednsday very nice watch, i'm very happy. and was the last watch that I bought for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 836226
> 
> 
> best regards,
> cesar


Congrats on a fine sports watch!

Sent from Kevin's IPhone


----------



## wuyeah

Hello guys. Here is my first Jaeger LeCoultre choice 


















More pictures can be found here:
Watches - a set on Flickr


----------



## GaryF

I'm a little late to this. Sorry. I got this a few weeks ago. It was nearly half a minute per day fast and I'd resigned myself to sending it straight back for a warranty tweak. Before I did, though, I picked up a cheap degausser more in hope than expectation. Bingo. Problem solved and now it's running like the proverbial dream.


----------



## jaybu

Here are two of mine.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMGE17

GaryF said:


> I'm a little late to this. Sorry. I got this a few weeks ago. It was nearly half a minute per day fast and I'd resigned myself to sending it straight back for a warranty tweak. Before I did, though, I picked up a cheap degausser more in hope than expectation. Bingo. Problem solved and now it's running like the proverbial dream.


That's great news Gary - now you can settle into enjoying your great JLC. I really do like that Memovox. Aah if only.....

Nigel


----------



## GaryF

NMGE17 said:


> That's great news Gary - now you can settle into enjoying your great JLC. I really do like that Memovox. Aah if only.....
> 
> Nigel


Thanks, Nigel. I don't think you have much to "if only" about, though. You've been enjoying a beautiful JLC for some time!


----------



## NMGE17

GaryF said:


> Thanks, Nigel. I don't think you have much to "if only" about, though. You've been enjoying a beautiful JLC for some time!


I know that and I should be satisfied, but you know how it is...

Nigel


----------



## GaryF

Oh, yes. All of us here can sympathise, I'm sure.



NMGE17 said:


> I know that and I should be satisfied, but you know how it is...
> 
> Nigel


----------



## Ridly

A few shots of my new MC Chronograph 2.

Still don't have the strap I want. Going to take 6-8 weeks. Will post more when they come in.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

my other jlc here


----------



## Poloplayer

jaybu said:


> Here are two of mine.
> 
> View attachment 851008
> 
> 
> View attachment 851009
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Squadra


----------



## munmanstk

Greetings from Borneo Island. Sharing my Reverso Classique on a birdie strap!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## igory76

I think that I allready show it but I must do it one more time



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ABoen




----------



## hvgotcodes

That is awesome. I didn't know that did a RDM with a black dial. Did you get that new or used; I can't find it anywhere....


----------



## igory76

I boght it like new in the shop

it may be some limitation because did not see it in the catalog


----------



## Mr.T




----------



## Tongdaeng

Here is my most recent acquisition...


----------



## omega1234

My first and not last:


----------



## Richardn281




----------



## saider2

Got this JLC EWC about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## rooneb

saider2 said:


> Got this JLC EWC about 3 weeks ago.


nice watch my friend enjoy


----------



## saider2

rooneb said:


> nice watch my friend enjoy


thank you. Happy Thanksgiving holidays to everyone


----------



## mr_october




----------



## reverso68

My latest: the Deep Sea Chronograph.


----------



## glimmer

This one came about a week ago....


----------



## darwinhigh




----------



## NT931

Back to the Future(matic)!


----------



## csm

I just find out that I havent posted a photo with the new articulated rubber bracelet yet......









best regards,
cesar


----------



## EdPowers




----------



## mr_october




----------



## adjiekub




----------



## hvgotcodes

what is that watch in your first [top] pic?


----------



## infinitesadness

saider2 said:


> Got this JLC EWC about 3 weeks ago.


nice... i'm considering this piece too but i'm not quite sure how the world time works. does the movement drive the world time disc or is do you need to manually turn the disc via the crown to tell world time?


----------



## Angelo534

This is my one and only (so far).


----------



## e2icpp2

My perpetual









Sent via iPhone


----------



## mr_october




----------



## e2icpp2

ABoen said:


>


Very nice heart thumper!


----------



## IGotId

Simpark said:


> Introducing my pals
> M8D for weekdays, memovox for weekends.
> It seems like no other timepiece can penetrate this combination
> 
> View attachment 684774





Mr.T said:


>


Can anyone identify the JLC for me?


----------



## NMGE17

Master Eight Days?

Nigel


----------



## aceface60657

Amazing watch, I've been looking for one. Do you mind telling where you purchased it? Thanks


----------



## IGotId

NMGE17 said:


> Master Eight Days?
> 
> Nigel


|>


----------



## EvilBendy

ABoen said:


>


How i Iove this watch - and believe me I know/have nice watches and rarely say that...this is a stunner - I tried to buy one myself in days past...


----------



## Beena

That is gorgeous. What model is it?


----------



## whywatch9

Beena said:


> That is gorgeous. What model is it?


you mean the watch in pics posted by Aboen? it's a polaris, I believe. crazy nice~


----------



## Beena

whywatch9 said:


> you mean the watch in pics posted by Aboen? it's a polaris, I believe. crazy nice~


Yes that one. Thanks. It really is a great looking watch. Maybe one day, when I've sold a kidney or won the lottery I will have one.


----------



## kafvyn




----------



## Beena

kafvyn said:


>


That's the 1931 Tribute right? Two pictures in succession with my now two favourite watches. I love that Reverso. So so elegant!


----------



## taddyangle

I am a big fan of JLC.


These are my two favorite dress watches.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NOS

This is my wife JLC, it is a lady watch-Bracelet. I think that was manufacture in 1964,but not sure, its a caliber 496 finished in platinium and brilliants. The machinary and the saphirglass was replaced in Suisse by JLC official service on 1998 and it works perfectly.

My wife wear it only in special occasions. It´s coming from my family, so it have been for long time with us. Now my wife enjoy it, and I´m sure that in the future my daughters will enjoy too.

I hope you like it.


----------



## fareastcoast

New JLC Master Geographic, last purchase of 2012, no more until after BaselWorld 2013 ;-)

Back:









Front:









The dial looks beautiful in the sun. Unfortunately, my dial came with a slight imperfection (looks like a chip on the surface) right above the 1 on the date dial. It's particularly noticeable in the shot above, but usually not so noticeable so I didn't spot it until a week after purchase. Next time I pop into a JLC Boutique, I'm thinking about asking for a dial replacement. Quality control seems a bit sub-par for a watch in the range of $10k.


----------



## Devray

my Master Compressor GMT


----------



## The1

I need to unsubscribe from this thread.... I already have 3.5 jlc watches, and I want at least 2 more... And this thread reminds me that...


----------



## Beena

The1 said:


> I need to unsubscribe from this thread.... I already have 3.5 jlc watches, and I want at least 2 more... And this thread reminds me that...


You need to unsubscribe? I don't have (and most likely never will have) enough money for one JLC watch and yet I keep torturing myself by looking on here! I dream of just wearing one.


----------



## TheCurator

My new JLC Master Calendar


----------



## The1

TheCurator said:


> My new JLC Master Calendar


Beautiful watch. I keep walking away from it though because I don't need any more watches, but it keeps drawing me back to look.

I'm sure I will end up getting it some day. The force is strong with it for me.


----------



## TheCurator

For sure this is my favourite piece. I recommend getting it. I will be travelling for a couple of days and will be sorry to leave this one home....


----------



## drhr

love these 2


----------



## scooter

My first post, my first Jaeger-LeCoultre (Bought one week ago):



















scooter


----------



## zaytsuca

Bought last year for Christmas, memovox high beat, ref. E875, cal. 916


----------



## The1

zaytsuca said:


> Bought last year for Christmas, memovox high beat, ref. E875, cal. 916


this watch is on my to do list 

soon..... hopefully I can hold off a little while however, I need money for moving....


----------



## The1

they were tempting me to be shot, so I obliged.


----------



## AmbSteve




----------



## T-Wan

Hi, I'm new around here. Great thread ! Here's my old (beloved) vintage one...

















T.


----------



## RoRo13

MUT Moon on new JLC/Camille Fournet straps

Matt Navy Blue Alligator








Matt Brown Alligator


----------



## The1

lovely stap choices.


----------



## sidestreaker

RoRo13 said:


> MUT Moon on new JLC/Camille Fournet straps
> 
> Matt Brown Alligator
> View attachment 961932


Nice, I've always wondered how the MUT Moonphase would look like in that colour strap!

Beautiful!


----------



## TrA

Extreme Lab 2

View attachment 968664


View attachment 968667


----------



## Bidle

TrA said:


> Extreme Lab 2
> 
> View attachment 968664
> 
> 
> View attachment 968667


You lucky bastard!! ;-)


----------



## Spiki

My new Master Moon




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## incontrol

One of two that I own. Here is the Reverse side!


----------



## Bidle

incontrol said:


> One of two that I own. Here is the Reverse side!


Nice!! Show us the other side and watch! The moe the better.


----------



## Kilovolt

Since yesterday my gold Reverso Grande Taille has a sportier sibling: Reverso Squadra GMT Chronograph

View attachment 982106


View attachment 982107


----------



## zaytsuca

In the mood for taking pictures


----------



## GaryF

Wow. That's an amazing piece.


----------



## Spazz27

Beautiful! Which one is this? And did you buy it recently? Im curious about the strap... was that the only strap it came with or was it an option to change... I am looking for this color strap and thought this model (but Im not sure I am thinking the right model), did not come in this color strap...

Thanks!

a.


----------



## Vakane

The new member of my family


----------



## rooneb

nice watch enjoy


----------



## Horoticus

Memovox Tribute to Polaris 1968

View attachment 992881


----------



## Trekkie

Did I ever share this gem with you all?
LeCoultre Memovox Polaris from 1968, got this one from one of my dealers on Hampton...
View attachment 993540


----------



## Horoticus

Wow - from Tribute to the real deal! Very cool...:-!


----------



## RobLovesWatches

I recognize that Porsche sport exhaust button lit up! I got one in my turbo Panny, great feature. 


TrA said:


> Extreme Lab 2
> 
> View attachment 968664
> 
> 
> View attachment 968667


----------



## Spiki

Cal 911 Memovox, c.1967

View attachment 1001911


----------



## dak_la

Here is my Master Compressor GMT

View attachment 1006910


----------



## ryc26

Master Control. Simplicity.
View attachment 1007399


----------



## Jeager

Master Control 8 days in control 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jeager

Testing. New to Tapatalk.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bidle

Jeager said:


> Testing. New to Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Please stop testing it works, it works. Too much of these and I'll sleep on the balcony tonight. Cause I have a strong urge to buy one! ;-)

Nice watch and nice environment. What kind of plane is it?


----------



## Jeager

Bidle said:


> Please stop testing it works, it works. Too much of these and I'll sleep on the balcony tonight. Cause I have a strong urge to buy one! ;-)
> 
> Nice watch and nice environment. What kind of plane is it?


Thanks. It's a Boeing 737-800 enroute Las Palmas to Oslo. Just playing with my IPad camera. Bought the watch a few days ago. Love it!


----------



## Jonnyt5050

Here's my JLC Amvox 2. The Titanium makes it so light.


----------



## LHL

Very nice piece. Can you post this picture on the Master Compressor Club? Thank you. Enjoy your wonderful time piece. QUOTE=dak_la;6083671]Here is my Master Compressor GMT

View attachment 1006910
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Watermark

My 
Reverso
squadra world time reverso
and
Master grand reviel perp

I love my Jaegers


----------



## Splinter Faction

ryc26 said:


> Master Control. Simplicity.
> View attachment 1007399


Thanks for a great picture of my favorite watch. Subtle beauty. Motivates me to keep putting pennies in the piggy bank.


----------



## rooneb

View attachment 1028325


----------



## rooneb

View attachment 1028326


----------



## arusso826

Beautiful watches everyone. I have decided I will add a JLC as my next watch.


----------



## incontrol

Here is my Master Control Perpetual Calander in Rose Gold. It has an eight day power reserve and manual wind. It is a great watch!


----------



## The1

tryed one on a couple weeks ago, I'm definitely jealous of your watch.


----------



## alucard

new Reverso with some JLC swag included by the AD (ipad JLC branded magnetic cover, leather JLC signed card case and a Reverso branded notebook. Pretty nice touch by the AD.

thanks to fareastcoast for a great AD recommendation.


----------



## iinsic

My new JLC Master DualTime arrived in perfect order (JLC's pic; I'll have some up by the WE). It appears the adjustable links are connected by friction pins like the old Omegas. Anyone have a JLC bracelet? I'd like confirmation before putting it in the Paylak.

Rob

Edit: I've been told what I needed to know for sizing. Thanks.


----------



## Spazz27

iinsic said:


> My new JLC Master DualTime arrived in perfect order (JLC's pic; I'll have some up by the WE). It appears the adjustable links are connected by friction pins like the old Omegas. Anyone have a JLC bracelet? I'd like confirmation before putting it in the Paylak.
> 
> Rob


Beautiful watch! Congratulations!


----------



## dak_la

iinsic said:


> My new JLC Master DualTime arrived in perfect order (JLC's pic; I'll have some up by the WE). It appears the adjustable links are connected by friction pins like the old Omegas. Anyone have a JLC bracelet? I'd like confirmation before putting it in the Paylak.
> 
> Rob
> 
> Edit: I've been told what I needed to know for sizing. Thanks.


Congrats Rob! I love that watch, can't wait to see pictures of yours!

Daniel


----------



## Tempus Fidelis

I'm jealous. Do want. All of these. Now. Take my money.


----------



## GOJIN

My new MUT 38! Forgive the horrible phone photo. Great watch and wears more like a 40mm for me due to the thin bezel.


----------



## Watermark

Watermark said:


> My
> Reverso
> squadra world time reverso
> and
> Master grand reviel perp
> 
> I love my Jaegers


Just noticed my picture wasnt there.


----------



## kafvyn




----------



## dak_la

kafvyn said:


>


Two of my favorite JLCs, simply beautiful!


----------



## Wangensten

Just love this one


----------



## Jazzham

Just opened the box!!


----------



## mrhy56




----------



## iinsic

As promised, here are a couple of Q&Ds of my new Hometime (_née_ DualTime).















When I bought my Rolex Datejust II a little over a year ago, I was greatly impressed with Rolex's Easylink extension method in the clasp. It consisted of a partial link that could be unlocked and unfolded to extend the bracelet by 5mm, allowing for a more comfortable fit as one's wrist expanded during the day. I've written elsewhere of my admiration of Rolex's ingenuity. Imagine my surprise, then, when I discovered that the JLC bracelet on my Hometime - a design I'm sure has not been updated in a while - had _two_ such extensions, one on either side of the butterfly deployant. The JLC extension link is 4mm, which allows the expansion or contraction of a bracelet by as much as 8mm as needed.

I was even more impressed by the clever method for adjusting links. JLC bracelets have unique spring bars in adjustable links, which are depressed by the width of the outer link, allowing the outer link portion to pivot up and out of the way. Then the spring bar can be pulled out, separating the two joined links. Once the bracelet is adjusted, the pin is depressed enough to allow the outer link to swing back down and the pin pops into place. Marvelous!

My only regret is that JLC apparently is moving away from bracelets, offering their Master series only on straps. I've long coveted the Lange Datograph on its rose gold bracelet. If JLC offered the Master Chrono in red gold with a matching bracelet, I would be just as content with it (perhaps even more since it is self-winding).

Rob


----------



## Spazz27

mrhy56 said:


> View attachment 1054908


Wow, gorgeous! What model and year is this one?


----------



## Spazz27

iinsic said:


> View attachment 1054996
> View attachment 1054997


Gorgeous! ...and even more impressive is the movement... Educated by some other members when I was shopping, that 975H is one of the best (even though all JLC movements are top-of-the-line).


----------



## exitium

Recently picked this up - it looks like a keeper : ) Left a review on the main forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/guess-1000m-chrono-i-got-my-hands-850709.html


----------



## LHL

exitium, Very nice watch. Congratulations. If you don't mind, can you post this pic or some others on the Master Compressor club. Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## exitium

LHL said:


> exitium, Very nice watch. Congratulations. If you don't mind, can you post this pic or some others on the Master Compressor club. Would greatly appreciate it.


I'll do that - Sounds like an interesting club : )


----------



## AvenueApart




----------



## Spazz27

AvenueApart said:


> View attachment 1059273
> 
> View attachment 1059274
> 
> View attachment 1059276


Beautiful... Is that the 40mm Geographic?


----------



## AvenueApart

It is the 39MM.


----------



## Spazz27

Nice... I always thought they went to 39mm this year (2013) from 40mm... must be a different watch. I've been shopping and also got a Geographic (yet to arrive), and was very happy to see how nice yours is!


----------



## AvenueApart

Thanks. I believe mine is a (2011 or 2010), so the older model. The price was just right, though I did have to order the black strap with deployant direct from JLC for an additional $900. Going to be much happier with the leather strap.


----------



## Spazz27

I agree, as much as I like the metal, I like leather a lot... I too ordered at the same time, and extra leather strap in a different color. Great watch, really, really nice!


----------



## dak_la

iinsic said:


> As promised, here are a couple of Q&Ds of my new Hometime (_née_ DualTime).
> 
> When I bought my Rolex Datejust II a little over a year ago, I was greatly impressed with Rolex's Easylink extension method in the clasp. It consisted of a partial link that could be unlocked and unfolded to extend the bracelet by 5mm, allowing for a more comfortable fit as one's wrist expanded during the day. I've written elsewhere of my admiration of Rolex's ingenuity. Imagine my surprise, then, when I discovered that the JLC bracelet on my Hometime - a design I'm sure has not been updated in a while - had _two_ such extensions, one on either side of the butterfly deployant. The JLC extension link is 4mm, which allows the expansion or contraction of a bracelet by as much as 8mm as needed.
> 
> I was even more impressed by the clever method for adjusting links. JLC bracelets have unique spring bars in adjustable links, which are depressed by the width of the outer link, allowing the outer link portion to pivot up and out of the way. Then the spring bar can be pulled out, separating the two joined links. Once the bracelet is adjusted, the pin is depressed enough to allow the outer link to swing back down and the pin pops into place. Marvelous!
> 
> My only regret is that JLC apparently is moving away from bracelets, offering their Master series only on straps. I've long coveted the Lange Datograph on its rose gold bracelet. If JLC offered the Master Chrono in red gold with a matching bracelet, I would be just as content with it (perhaps even more since it is self-winding).
> 
> Rob


Gorgeous photos of the Hometime Rob!! Although I see it mostly on straps, it looks really nice on bracelet as well! I love how the second time zone is presented. Personally, I think it's one of the best presentation among all GMT watches. The Rolex GMT (the de facto GMT watch as viewed by many WIS here) is great, but this is simply the more beautiful and elegant solution IMHO. Enjoy it and let us know when you get your Master Chrono in the future! :-d

Daniel


----------



## Watermark

...
Master Grand Reveil today.


----------



## z0624

Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso: Ironman Edition. Just received it this past weekend. Crossed that event off my bucket list last year. Malaya is for my daughter.


----------



## Watermark

My grande reverso gmt on the wrist today


----------



## drhr

recently in, honeymoon stage still, Master Memo alarm, discontinued . . .


----------



## rooneb

drhr said:


> recently in, honeymoon stage still, Master Memo alarm, discontinued . . .


nice nice watch


----------



## A majeed

Greetings everyone, 
this is my JLC and sorry for not showing you the watch on my wrist, but that strap is too stiff. Have a nice day


----------



## alx007

Got it back from my watchmaker yesterday. It's looking better than it ever did...


----------



## sneer

*LeCoultre 489/1 Memovox 

**Remarks*
1949-1953 first Memovox calibre


----------



## Watermark

Squadra Reverso world time


----------



## NullMind

My Master Compressor GMT Chrono Navy seals .. etc etc etc (longest name ever)


----------



## AvenueApart

With leather strap installed:


----------



## mew88

First/Last picture of it before its off to be serviced


----------



## summerpurchase

my first and only JLC - vintage obviously


----------



## cavok84

JLC Master Control Chronograph - YouTube Just picked this up a few days ago. First JLC. Much thanks to the members who advised me to pursue the JLC route. I'm sure it is frowned upon, but I made a quick youtube review of the watch. Here it is.


----------



## JLC1973

One of my favorites!


----------



## Spazz27

Hello all,

Just received my Geographic, so I'm happy to post (finally - because those 1000 hours go by very slow!), pictures of my 1st JLC.

a.


----------



## Spiki

Not my watch, although it is my wrist, but probably of interest here. A JLC skeletonised Gyrotoubillon 1 in red gold, limited to 30 pieces and retailing at £290,000.


----------



## thirdman

on the road shots of the NSA and MC Chrono


----------



## davidcml

This just in :-d


----------



## andrewc6207

My Amvox 1


----------



## zentsuji2

Hello ,new here i have my grandfathers jlc it is a ss case and from 1945 ,how do i post pictures as i would like to know its type.thanks .ian


----------



## Splinter Faction

iinsic said:


> As promised, here are a couple of Q&Ds of my new Hometime (_née_ DualTime).
> 
> View attachment 1054996
> View attachment 1054997
> 
> 
> When I bought my Rolex Datejust II a little over a year ago, I was greatly impressed with Rolex's Easylink extension method in the clasp. It consisted of a partial link that could be unlocked and unfolded to extend the bracelet by 5mm, allowing for a more comfortable fit as one's wrist expanded during the day. I've written elsewhere of my admiration of Rolex's ingenuity. Imagine my surprise, then, when I discovered that the JLC bracelet on my Hometime - a design I'm sure has not been updated in a while - had _two_ such extensions, one on either side of the butterfly deployant. The JLC extension link is 4mm, which allows the expansion or contraction of a bracelet by as much as 8mm as needed.
> 
> I was even more impressed by the clever method for adjusting links. JLC bracelets have unique spring bars in adjustable links, which are depressed by the width of the outer link, allowing the outer link portion to pivot up and out of the way. Then the spring bar can be pulled out, separating the two joined links. Once the bracelet is adjusted, the pin is depressed enough to allow the outer link to swing back down and the pin pops into place. Marvelous!
> 
> My only regret is that JLC apparently is moving away from bracelets, offering their Master series only on straps. I've long coveted the Lange Datograph on its rose gold bracelet. If JLC offered the Master Chrono in red gold with a matching bracelet, I would be just as content with it (perhaps even more since it is self-winding).
> 
> Rob


Great pictures. This watch is probably number one on my "if I win the lottery" list, so I wonder if you would mind if I ask a question. I'm curious about the design philosophy of having both an hour hand and a 24-hour dial for second time zone use. It seems, to use the obvious word, redundant, but I suspect I am missing something. My tentative answer would be that you would look at the blue hand to know what time it is, say, two or three time zones away, while the other would be used for more exotic realms.


----------



## dak_la

Splinter Faction said:


> Great pictures. This watch is probably number one on my "if I win the lottery" list, so I wonder if you would mind if I ask a question. I'm curious about the design philosophy of having both an hour hand and a 24-hour dial for second time zone use. It seems, to use the obvious word, redundant, but I suspect I am missing something. My tentative answer would be that you would look at the blue hand to know what time it is, say, two or three time zones away, while the other would be used for more exotic realms.


I can try to answer this, and Rob, if I miss any information, please feel free to add or correct. The skeleton hour hand provides a quick and easy read of the reference (home) time in a 12-hour format. The 24-hour subdial is meant to mainly indicate daytime vs. nighttime of the reference (home) location; the top half represents daytime (see the engraving that emulates sunlight) and the bottom half represents night time (see the engraving that emulates night sky). Although you can also tell the reference time in the 24-hour format in the subdial, that is more of a secondary purpose as the dial is too small for a quick and easy read.

You can probably better understand the design philosophy of this Master Hometime (dualtime) if you look at its predecessor:









As you can see, instead of a 24-hour sub-dial, the previous version includes a jour-et-nuit sub-dial that indicates only day and night. I suspect that for the current version, JLC aims to have a more symmetrical dial and thus use a complete circular subdial for the day/night indicator to balance the small seconds subdial.

I much prefer this interface or implementation to the other ones such as those commonly found in many GMT watches (e.g., Rolex GMT, etc.). The reason is that it is much more intuitive to tell time from a watch in a 12-hour format as this is what we have been trained to do. The other implementation requires me to learn the "new" system to figure out the reference time. In addition, the skeleton hour hand, when not in use, can be hidden underneath the main hour hand, giving the watch a very clean look. By contrast, the other GMT implementation always has a distinct (and somewhat out of place as they are usually in some bright color) extra hand all the time.

Daniel


----------



## Splinter Faction

Thanks, Daniel; those are interesting comments. It really is a beautiful watch.


----------



## dwdwdworld

So many beautiful watches posted here, you guys are amazing! Here are my JLC (just ignore the bottom row). Not really a fan of big watches as I have a skinny wrist but unfortunately many nice watches these days are massive! Sorry for the not very good photo, I was using my mobile phone.


----------



## dak_la

dwdwdworld said:


> So many beautiful watches posted here, you guys are amazing! Here are my JLC (just ignore the bottom row). Not really a fan of big watches as I have a skinny wrist but unfortunately many nice watches these days are massive! Sorry for the not very good photo, I was using my mobile phone.


Great collection, and I admire the fact that you have found many good looking "small-sized" IWC watches! That mickey mouse watch is awesome as well.

Daniel


----------



## LHL

At A's vs Yankees game.


----------



## incontrol

The main face of my Reverso Grand GMT!










Sent from Kevin's Tapatalk!


----------



## andrewc6207




----------



## Skitalets

Is the classique too small for me? I'm thinking maybe yes.


----------



## IGotId

from that angle, yes it seems a tad small...

GO NATS!


----------



## Skitalets

IGotId said:


> from that angle, yes it seems a tad small...
> 
> GO NATS!


Yeah, it's going back. I just ordered a two tone Grande Taille instead.


----------



## Kilovolt

Skitalets said:


> Yeah, it's going back. I just ordered a two tone Grande Taille instead.


The Grande Taille is more suited for not too small wrists, I went the same route myself, tried the classique but did not like it.


----------



## IGotId

Skitalets said:


> Yeah, it's going back. I just ordered a two tone Grande Taille instead.


waiting for pics!


----------



## Regal

Old school


----------



## Skitalets

It's here! GT was definitely the right way to go, as was two tone:



















The case back is engraved but the JLC boutique in Beverly Hills quoted me roughly a grand plus service cost to replace it. I'll do that in a bit, probably around Christmas.

Strap is on a gold signed Tang buckle. Will get the bracelet down the road.

Regal, which JLC is that? Looks great!


----------



## IGotId

Skitalets said:


> It's here! GT was definitely the right way to go, as was two tone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case back is engraved but the JLC boutique in Beverly Hills quoted me roughly a grand plus service cost to replace it. I'll do that in a bit, probably around Christmas.
> 
> Strap is on a gold signed Tang buckle. Will get the bracelet down the road.
> 
> Regal, which JLC is that? Looks great!


Congrats! Will you lose the serial number if you change the case?

Go NATS!


----------



## Skitalets

IGotId said:


> Congrats! Will you lose the serial number if you change the case?
> 
> Go NATS!


I'm not sure whether the gold case has a serial number--the steel outer case has the serial number printed on it below the reference. In any case, the boutique would send the watch to Le Sentier to have the case replaced, so I assume the mother ship has some way of handling this. Good question though, I will ask before sending it in.


----------



## Kilovolt

My gold Reverso has a s/n engraved on the surface that is in touch with the wrist, no engraving on the rotating case.


----------



## jango602

Here's my latest acquisition.


----------



## Devray

My JLC Reverso 976 with Sydney Opera House as the background 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Nutty28

The exciting moment of unboxing my first JLC (and I am sure it will not be the last)....


----------



## jsec1992

New JLC owner reporting! Here's my humble Master Control.


----------



## Watermark

Congrats on the new pieces guys.


----------



## fforte393

Here is my vintage all original LeCoultre Powermatic, circa 50s. I have still never seen another Powermatic with this dial.


----------



## Sphexish

Enjoying the finer things in life...


----------



## lmcgbaj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kiz

My only JLC ... for now.


----------



## flowergirl

After a long search I have a JLC 256.81.01 Reverso Duetto - so happy with it!


----------



## rooneb

flowergirl said:


> After a long search I have a JLC 256.81.01 Reverso Duetto - so happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 1176908
> 
> 
> View attachment 1176910


and so you should be one hell of a nice watch congratulations


----------



## Skitalets

New shoes for my Grande Taille from Camille Fournet!










It's caiman. Only staying on until my Horween strap arrives but it'll look great this winter when I'm back in grey suits.


----------



## Paulrus

This is my first JLC, the Master Chrono, which I just picked up this Friday. By far my best and favorite watch!


----------



## Devray

Paulrus said:


> This is my first JLC, the Master Chrono, which I just picked up this Friday. By far my best and favorite watch!
> 
> View attachment 1178943


Very nice watch... How's the accuracy so far? Is or true that Chrono watch tend to be less accurate compare to the plain ones? 
Anyway, it us an awesome watch.. Congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## A majeed

Greetings all, 
I just wanted to share with you guys my new addition (the blue face reverso).


----------



## Paulrus

I've only been had this for about a week, but it seems to be gaining 1-2 seconds a day, some days none. I think in general more complicated watches are less accurate than time only and for chronos, there is a slight deviation between when the chrno mechanism is activated and not, but for a modern well-built piece, I don't think that's much of an issue.


----------



## Lexus050470

I traded my Sub 16610 for this beauty and I am very happy with the decision!


----------



## Spazz27

Lexus050470 said:


> I traded my Sub 16610 for this beauty and I am very happy with the decision!
> View attachment 1190615


Definitely an excellent decision 

Have the same watch myself, and I, too couldn't be happier


----------



## lmcgbaj

Lexus050470 said:


> I traded my Sub 16610 for this beauty and I am very happy with the decision!
> View attachment 1190615


Looks beautiful. Is that a 39mm? If you don't mind what is your wrist size. Looks quite large.


----------



## Lexus050470

lmcgbaj said:


> Looks beautiful. Is that a 39mm? If you don't mind what is your wrist size. Looks quite large.


Thank you. It is 39mm and my wrist size is only 15.5 cm, that's probably why it looks larger!


----------



## Spazz27

...I'd also add that this watch wears bigger because if the thin bezel. My wrist is 7.25" and it feels larger than when I wear my Doppel which is 42.5mm. 

The case back is also flatter so you feel the full width on your skin. 

The truth is any bigger and it really would be too big.


----------



## lmcgbaj

Lexus050470 said:


> Thank you. It is 39mm and my wrist size is only 15.5 cm, that's probably why it looks larger!


Either way it looks stunning. I can imagine a thin bezel @ 39mm would look just perfect.


----------



## Lexus050470

A few things you can't travel without


----------



## thirdman

Devray said:


> Very nice watch... How's the accuracy so far? Is or true that Chrono watch tend to be less accurate compare to the plain ones?
> Anyway, it us an awesome watch.. Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I just sent in my MC Chrono for service again. The first time was because the hour hand was not aligned (I reported it here as well) and now because it is running slow. I seldom wear one watch for a long period of time, usually switching watches every few days but I worn the MC Chrono for a whole 2 weeks and realised that it is running about 2-3 minutes late (synchronised with the iPhone time). Actually it happened some a couple of months back but at that time I thought I got it wrong but after this second time, I cannot but send it back to check. Now I will be without the watch for about 2 months! Luckily I still have the NSA


----------



## ChronoScot




----------



## Forehand

Here's my newest pickup, She just returned from a year long service @ JLC


----------



## Lexus050470

Forehand said:


> Here's my newest pickup, She just returned from a year long service @ JLC


What a beautiful timepiece! May I ask why does it take so long for the service?


----------



## Ytk




----------



## lafish

Newly restored early 1950's American market.


----------



## lp1974

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lp1974

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AvenueApart

Transfers between hotels in Morocco-Master Geographic in Motion


----------



## bwong

JLC Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931, with Casa Fagliano strap.


----------



## Spiki




----------



## mostly_lurking

Sold my Reverso Duo earlier in the year and bought this, the Master Ultra Thin in white gold. There are a few versions of the white gold model. JLC introduced this ruthenium dial model to distinguish it from the other white metal ones. There's also a platinum version with a blue dial.

Check out the ultra thin beside the Breitling Colt GMT!

Francis


----------



## danandsueco

Congrats on the new piece! I wish the MUT's looked better on my wrist.


----------



## Spazz27

That looks amazing in that color! Really really nice!


----------



## hvgotcodes

Dang that thing is beautiful. I am envious! Wear it in good health...



mostly_lurking said:


> Sold my Reverso Duo earlier in the year and bought this, the Master Ultra Thin in white gold. There are a few versions of the white gold model. JLC introduced this ruthenium dial model to distinguish it from the other white metal ones. There's also a platinum version with a blue dial.
> 
> Check out the ultra thin beside the Breitling Colt GMT!
> 
> Francis


----------



## loadera

I'm really enjoying this thread. I find that as someone looking to buy a JLC, that these pictures provide a better context than those normally found online. Off to the boutique tonight. Unfortunately, I think most will be too large for my wrist, but we shall see.


----------



## loadera

Beautiful watch. How suitable would it be as an everyday watch?


reverso68 said:


> My latest: the Deep Sea Chronograph.
> 
> View attachment 886151
> 
> View attachment 886163


----------



## danandsueco

Posted in MC section before. Here's another "couples" shot. haha.


----------



## Lexus050470

danandsueco said:


> Posted in MC section before. Here's another "couples" shot. haha.
> 
> View attachment 1219803


One on the left is stunning!


----------



## Trekkie

Got bored of the strap for the Polaris so my friendly watch dealer hooked me up with a brown alligator instead, kind of like it!


----------



## Mr.X




----------



## mew88

Traded in my rather new Grand Seiko for this.
No regrets so far


----------



## mimo5000

Trying out a red nato on my JLC Master Compressor Chrono II.


----------



## vtac82

kafvyn said:


> d


You have amazing taste!! these two are on top my list - with Reverso being #1 ..which one do you like more


----------



## Lexus050470

Date change has never been this easy before. (I, anyhow, envy ones who own annual/perpetual calendar, particularly on day like this!)


----------



## milanzmaj




----------



## germanshepherd72

Jaeger LeCoultre has always been my favorite brand, and undervalued, IMO. Here are my 2, all nice and warm, tucked away in the watch winder. The Grande Date 8 Days was/is my holy grail watch. Just got it last week! Don't tell my JLCs, but they are right next to a quartz Baume et Mercier Hampton. Wouldn't want them to kick the B&M out of the winder. I can just hear them now... "There goes the neighborhood!" ;-)

Sorry, but the thread limited my pics to a tiny size. It is a little dark, too... As you well know, photos never do a JLC proper justice.

I love everybody's watches. May you wear them in health!

Best,
Jeff


----------



## fnk88

Hi, I just found this forum and thread. I thought i'd share my new JLC with some fellow JLC lovers! I had to have it and I cant stop looking at it 






Awful iphone pic, I do apologise


----------



## incontrol

Bought this a couple of years ago and it is one of my favorites.
Master Calendar Perpetual with 8 day PR


----------



## csm

Those last two are amazing watches.... Congrats!

Mine says hello...










Regards


----------



## germanshepherd72

Lexus, I love your JLC. What is the model of your watch? It might have to be my next... 
Best,
Jeff


----------



## germanshepherd72

Lexus, I love your JLC. What is the model of your watch? It might have to be my next...  sorry in advance if this double posts. Still learning the interface.
Best,
Jeff


----------



## Mykuhl

I've recently inherited this watch. I don't know a lot about it, except that it used to belong to a great-great uncle of mine, Hector McQuarrie. It is probably from the 1930's or 1940's.


----------



## Trueshooter

Vintage Jaeger LeCoultre Memovox Deep Sea Alarm Automatic by Vacheron Constantin | eBay


----------



## Lexus050470

Master GEO to a Special Event


----------



## Athaneco




----------



## fnk88

I've just added a Tides of time to my small collection


----------



## Lexus050470

My initial aim was the Ultra Slim but my 6.1" wrist is definitely not for it. I settled on this beauty and I can't be happier about my decision! I've flipped almost half of my collection for this piece. The box is now half full but I am overwhelmed with joy!


----------



## lmcgbaj

Lexus050470 said:


> My aim was initially the Ultra Slim but my 6.1" wrist is definitely not for it. I settled on this beauty and I can't be happier about my decision! I've flipped almost half of my collection for this piece. The box is now half full but I am overwhelmed with joy!


Looks perfect on you. Congrats.


----------



## Athaneco

bunch of my watches, snapshot


----------



## bhall41

Lexus050470 said:


> My initial aim was the Ultra Slim but my 6.1" wrist is definitely not for it. I settled on this beauty and I can't be happier about my decision! I've flipped almost half of my collection for this piece. The box is now half full but I am overwhelmed with joy!


Fantastic, looks great on your wrist!


----------



## germanshepherd72

Gorgeous piece! Blank SS reverse? Which model? Don't you love the blued hands? <3


----------



## Lexus050470

germanshepherd72 said:


> Gorgeous piece! Blank SS reverse? Which model? Don't you love the blued hands? <3


Thank you, Germanshepherd72. It's the reverso duo, ref.2718410. The blue hands are mesmerizing! They are the winning factors for me to choose this model beside the size over the UT Duoface


----------



## Jean-loup

I've just found these 2 old JLC and don't exactly which models they are !




















And the second one :


----------



## Jazzham

Cannot decide which one is my favorite


----------



## Lexus050470

Going casual!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

My MC Navy SEALs on the chopping block unfortunately, but let's show one last time:


----------



## bwong

Here is my JLC Memovox Tribute to Deep Sea on a Gunny Arrillo strap.


----------



## UhrUmbel

Squadra Chronograpgh GMT


----------



## lmcgbaj




----------



## germanshepherd72

lmcgbaj said:


>


Both are stunning. You obviously have great taste, and take care of your watches with pride. Thank you for sharing. As soon as I can get my %*^% CF card to work, I am going to post my 3. Your pics are nice as well!


----------



## lmcgbaj

germanshepherd72 said:


> Both are stunning. You obviously have great taste, and take care of your watches with pride. Thank you for sharing. As soon as I can get my %*^% CF card to work, I am going to post my 3. Your pics are nice as well!


Thank you sir.

JLC is a brand that is very addictive. Once you own one and you realize the quality you judge all other purchase based on your JLCs. I know that not much impresses me anymore and I find it very hard to match the quality that JLC offers at even higher price range.

JLC has become my favourite brand by far.


----------



## eat1984

My new baby!


----------



## lmcgbaj

eat1984 said:


> My new baby!
> View attachment 1312492


What a beauty. Very nice.


----------



## ddashoff699




----------



## Mikerccie

My first JLC. From the nice folks at Crown And Caliber


----------



## germanshepherd72

Got my second Reverso yesterday, a Classique Duo!

Forgive the non wrist shot... My camera's CF card is giving me fits and not allowing me to access all of the watch collection pics I took without wanting to reformat the disk first. I'm a tech, so I WILL get them eventually, somehow... o|

Oh well, flip this beauty over to night and forget about all of your worries! :-!

When, what to my wondering eyes should appear...
A Reverso Duo to ring in the New Year!
With a manual movement so quiet to tick
And a brown gator strap that looks oh so slick!
With 2 dials for day and for night
Changing them often is such a delight!

May everyone have a Happy Holiday Season filled with family, love, health, and *watches*. Best, Jeff


----------



## Lexus050470

Perfect gift for Xmas! Congratulations! Btw, you are probably the most poetical tech I've ever known


----------



## germanshepherd72

Lexus050470 said:


> Perfect gift for Xmas! Congratulations! Btw, you are probably the most poetical tech I've ever known


Thank you, Lexus... Jaeger LeCoultre and Reversos in particular do indeed inspire me!


----------



## germanshepherd72

Very nice looking Reverso, Mikerccie. How are you getting along with it? In my case, it was instant love with JLC 12 years ago. Welcome aboard!


----------



## jlcnovice

I've truly enjoyed following this forum. Thank you all for sharing. Here's my first JLC:


----------



## Mikerccie

germanshepherd72 said:


> Very nice looking Reverso, Mikerccie. How are you getting along with it? In my case, it was instant love with JLC 12 years ago. Welcome aboard!


Absolutely love it. Most comfortable watch ever.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lexus050470

jlcnovice said:


> I've truly enjoyed following this forum. Thank you all for sharing. Here's my first JLC:
> View attachment 1318303
> View attachment 1318304
> View attachment 1319036


Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId

Mikerccie said:


> My first JLC. From the nice folks at Crown And Caliber


Which reverso is that? Very nice!


----------



## Mikerccie

IGotId said:


> Which reverso is that? Very nice!


It is the Shadow Classique 251.8.86

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lexus050470

Merry Christmas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simons194




----------



## germanshepherd72

lmcgbaj said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> JLC is a brand that is very addictive. Once you own one and you realize the quality you judge all other purchase based on your JLCs. I know that not much impresses me anymore and I find it very hard to match the quality that JLC offers at even higher price range.
> 
> JLC has become my favourite brand by far.


You are welcome! I could not have said it any better. I agree with you 1000%. JLC = Ne Plus Ultra!


----------



## csm

New years eve at copacabana beach...










Happy new year to all!


----------



## Kilovolt

Reverso GT


----------



## isowatch

My pretty old JLC from the 1940s with a 463 movement. The stains on the dial come from the acrylic glas.


----------



## SFoskett

My New Years Eve watch, purchased on 12/30 at the boutique in Las Vegas.









2013 Reverso Duo









It came with memories, but that stays in Vegas! ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## germanshepherd72

Congratulations! Is this your first JLC? If so, welcome aboard! My 2 Duos are eternal favorites, and they haven't any stories... YET.


----------



## SFoskett

germanshepherd72 said:


> Congratulations! Is this your first JLC? If so, welcome aboard! My 2 Duos are eternal favorites, and they haven't any stories... YET.


Thank you! Yes it is! I've got a whole lot to write up about the watch, the purchase, and why I chose JLC. I'll get there!

And as for the stories, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## dero

SFoskett said:


> View attachment 1336416


Love the cufflink as well as the watch!


----------



## sneer




----------



## Second Time

Wide and varied tastes in my watch collection, surprisingly only one LC Memovox but one day soon that may change.
Here she is -


----------



## NT931

Just got this via Fedex yesterday. For now I've fixed a navy blue strap, and I like it!


----------



## miladyazdi1979

My new JLC MC. Love it!


----------



## marks55

Here's some of my older ones, if you find these interesting.


----------



## GrouchoM




----------



## Emospence

NT931 said:


> Just got this via Fedex yesterday. For now I've fixed a navy blue strap, and I like it!
> 
> View attachment 1385938


That looks sooo sweet.

Price vs MUT Moon?


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## NT931

Emospence said:


> That looks sooo sweet.
> 
> Price vs MUT Moon?


Oh, this is the older 37mm Master Reserve de Marche. I bought it pre-owned recently for $4600, slightly pricier as it was the last of the 37mm RDMs from 2011. (The current 39mm Master Ultra Thin RDM came out in 2012).

I believe the current 39mm MUT Moon is going on the grey market for ~$7800-8200? Similar price for the current 39mm RDM. Ironically, the 39mm RDM is billed as 'Ultra Thin' with a case thickness of 9.9mm, whereas my 37mm RDM is actually marginally thinner at 9.5mm.


----------



## hoppes-no9

MCC2 on an HR brown (genuine) gator.


----------



## GrouchoM

Love the Nakayas!


----------



## hoppes-no9

GrouchoM said:


> Love the Nakayas!


Thanks! Amazing pens.


----------



## Theognosis




----------



## Emospence

Theognosis said:


>


That's handsome, 976?


----------



## Theognosis

Emospence said:


> That's handsome, 976?


Yes, it's the 976 with dark brown OEM strap.


----------



## miladyazdi1979

Just wanted to share my MC again with a brown leather strap. I think it looks great and a totally different watch compared to the black strap.


----------



## phosfiend




----------



## SFoskett

miladyazdi1979 said:


> Just wanted to share my MC again with a brown leather strap. I think it looks great and a totally different watch compared to the black strap.
> 
> View attachment 1401557


That's not the limited edition platinum one is it?


----------



## miladyazdi1979

I wish it was, but its not.


----------



## Nutty28

Got this last year,







And this one couple weeks back,








I am contemplating a third...this is not good....

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence

Nutty28 said:


> Got this last year,
> View attachment 1410150
> 
> 
> I am contemplating a third...this is not good....
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Hi fellow SGrean 

That Reverso is huge man. What's the dmg locally?

What watch are you contemplating?


----------



## Nutty28

There seems to have very few SGrean on this forum, though the PAM thread seems to have more. 
It does appear huge on photos, but less so IRL.  
I am considering the MC Chrono, bit am also.weighing this against GO and Brequet Type XX. Will see...coz my next purchase won't happen till sometime in May or Jun.  Need to slow down a bit.... 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## lp1974

hellllooooo... sgporean here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven86

My newest arrival! And I love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lp1974

Nutty28 said:


> There seems to have very few SGrean on this forum, though the PAM thread seems to have more.
> It does appear huge on photos, but less so IRL.
> I am considering the MC Chrono, bit am also.weighing this against GO and Brequet Type XX. Will see...coz my next purchase won't happen till sometime in May or Jun. Need to slow down a bit....
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


hello fellow sgrean, 
your appetite seems focus on divers and chronos. 
the reverso is very nice. ive been putting off getting the JLC reverso squadra... and somehow i dont really like any of thr current JLCs model.

what got me hooked to JLCs were their vintages. happy buying!

cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Reverso Grande Taille.
An über beauty.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## LOT

New addition to the collection :-!


----------



## csm

Amazing!!!


Cesar


----------



## LOT

cesar scarambone said:


> Amazing!!!
> 
> Cesar


Thanks Cesar !


----------



## Kid_A

fits you perfectly...awesome watch



powerband said:


> Reverso Grande Taille.
> An über beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

blue magic! amazing.


NT931 said:


> Just got this via Fedex yesterday. For now I've fixed a navy blue strap, and I like it!
> 
> View attachment 1385938


----------



## Bidle

Had time to make some photo's today, but the weather was too nice. So I just did it outside, but was too lazy to take enough gear.







Thx for watching!


----------



## Mirick

My recent inheritance, an old beaten up Master Control 1960s or 70s. Haven't gotten around to servicing it yet, really looking forward to it though.


----------



## Kid_A

perfect vintage


Mirick said:


> My recent inheritance, an old beaten up Master Control 1960s or 70s. Haven't gotten around to servicing it yet, really looking forward to it though.
> 
> View attachment 1439680
> View attachment 1439681


----------



## igory76

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## mtrigueiro

Here is my Master Control Hometime at home after a day of service in the office









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6

Well, this one has a JLC movement inside.


----------



## csm

Awesome.....

Regards


Cesar


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## BLing

Hi Everyone....


----------



## JPJays

celter said:


> And here is mine:


Excuse me, as I'm new here, but...what's the name of this piece? It looks absolutely stunning...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidus2

JPJays said:


> Excuse me, as I'm new here, but...what's the name of this piece? It looks absolutely stunning...


Indeed, that's a very nice looking watch. It's the Master Control Ultra Thin in 34mm, which nowadays could be seen as a ladies sized watch. Guys seem to wear it too though, so I guess it depends on your wrist size. Here is some more pics and info about it.

This below would be today's mens equivalent of it at 38mm, which is probably the better size although not as clean looking when compared to the other. Here is an article from PuristSPro comparing these two.


----------



## -endo-

The NATO i ordered arrived today at my AD, thought it deserved a photo


----------



## csm

Very cool the ns alarm on the jlc nato!!! Enjoy it!


Cesar


----------



## NT931

37mm cousins, the Master Moon being the new addition.


----------



## Corey Runkel

slick


----------



## James Rigby

72 Hours into my first JLC, and she's still looking good.


----------



## Kid_A

absolutelly magic watch...


Lexus050470 said:


> View attachment 1459591


----------



## Kid_A

bloody good divers


-endo- said:


> The NATO i ordered arrived today at my AD, thought it deserved a photo


----------



## danja

Just received my father's watch today. I've been told it's late 60's or so, but I don't know much about it. Feel free to PM or reply if you guys know what model or year it might be from. On the case back I can barely make out the numbers 942907. This is a highly sentimental piece for my mainly affordable collection.


----------



## Devray

Greetings from Jakarta. Hard to take an iPad shot on a sunny first morning of June. My JLC Master Perpetual Calendar 8-Days says hello )


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## csm

Amazing watch brother! 

Regards


Cesar


----------



## Memovoxian

Memovox E871 from the 70s on a NATO strap. Picked it up this weekend, not sure if the minutes and hour hands are original.







First post so excuse me if I mess up the photo size etc.


----------



## csm

Nice memovox! And welcome.

Regards


Cesar


----------



## Cornishbeefben

My contribution 
-----------------
Hamilton Ventura XXL auto
JLC grande Reverso 976 m
Omega Seamaster 1967 auto 
Tiffany & Co atlas silver auto 
Zenith 28mm 1971 m
Georg Jensen torun 226
Eone Bradley silver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Does anyone have a Duometre Chronograph with open dual wings?
Would love to see a wrist shot!


----------



## abzack




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## d4nimal

My new (pre-owned) Master Ultra Thin Reserve de Marche in SS and midnight blue Camille Fournet strap. Wedding present from the in-laws-to-be (I got to pick it). Love it.









Hope you enjoyed. Loved seeing all of yours.

-D


----------



## Nutty28

d4nimal said:


> My new (pre-owned) Master Ultra Thin Reserve de Marche in SS and midnight blue Camille Fournet strap. Wedding present from the in-laws-to-be (I got to pick it). Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Loved seeing all of yours.
> 
> -D


Congrats to you! New watch (and a great looking one) and a new journey in life. All the best!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d4nimal

Thanks so much for the kind words!


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## NT931

d4nimal said:


> My new (pre-owned) Master Ultra Thin Reserve de Marche in SS and midnight blue Camille Fournet strap.


Beautiful watch with a practical complication, and I love the CF strap.

Perhaps I am biased but I think the watch goes really well with a midnight blue strap like yours. Mine says hi!


----------



## d4nimal

NT931 said:


> Beautiful watch with a practical complication, and I love the CF strap.
> 
> Perhaps I am biased but I think the watch goes really well with a midnight blue strap like yours. Mine says hi!
> 
> ==============
> That's awesome, thanks! I love the old style RDM as well.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## sleepy

My first jlc









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## maketime

Reverso says ciao


----------



## KishanDhakan

Finally Got the Reverso Grande Sun Moon 8 Day Power Reserve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean2000

I like alarm


----------



## plastique999

sean2000 said:


> I like alarm


Same watch, awesome!


----------



## sean2000

plastique999 said:


> Same watch, awesome!


You have good taste indeed.


----------



## Bidle

Today wearing this JLC again, it really starts to grow on me:


JLC DSC 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Second Time

No "J" i'm afraid. 
Still happy with this fella!


----------



## plastique999

Second Time said:


> No "J" i'm afraid.
> Still happy with this fella!


Beautiful!
Model?


----------



## milanzmaj

My Jaeger-leCoultre
Extreme W-Alarm Limited


----------



## Jacek Streich

hi ,i love this watch,looking at him from 2 days,amasing,congrats


----------



## Jacek Streich

wow,WOW,i just bought the same but yellow-ValentinoRossi edition,looking awesome ,well done,im jealust now,let me know if want sell one day.congrats


----------



## Jacek Streich

very good watch ,looking solo good !!!,well done

I sold my Master Compressor Chrono and upgraded to a Navy Seal GMT Chrono. I couldn't be happier with it as it's been my Grail watch since it was first released 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## milanzmaj

Tnx the watch is very good
Ha ha I Want to bay like yours


----------



## csm

Jacek Streich said:


> very good watch ,looking solo good !!!,well done
> 
> I sold my Master Compressor Chrono and upgraded to a Navy Seal GMT Chrono. I couldn't be happier with it as it's been my Grail watch since it was first released


[/QUOTE]

I adore this watch... Have the dlc version with the articulated rubber strap... Did you got it from Nishant?

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Second Time

plastique999 said:


> Beautiful!
> Model?


My apologies for a belated reply, this is a cal.911 from 1967


----------



## molecule

My first JLC! Hope to get another one soon, a dressier piece perhaps!


----------



## csm

This watch is awesome... But i prefer the original strap... For me the best combo. You can try some nato straps, is very cool also... 

Regards


Cesar


----------



## molecule

Thanks! IMHO, The original strap is a let down in terms of quality and durability. I've recently bought a tropic style strap for it and it looks pretty good!  just bought another rios rubber strap that has a sailcloth look and feel. Hope that works on the watch!


----------



## milanzmaj

Jlc & mesh


----------



## Slowturbo

My brother and I got our JLC's together today!


----------



## Lexus050470

I have let go several pieces for this one


----------



## Nutty28

Wow!!! Nice. I am sure it was worth it. Enjoy and wear in good health!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm

What a beatifiul watch!!!!


Cesar


----------



## SwissWrist

My MCD GMT and RSH GMT. My two favourites.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy

Here is my Master Control Chrono


----------



## ChronoScot

Master Compressor Navy Seals Diver on the articulated rubber bracelet


----------



## phosfiend




----------



## Comapedrosa

My new Master Ultra Thin 38.5 (Ref. *1278420)

*


----------



## ltbarclay

So happy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend

Nice! Mine says hello:


----------



## jazzbach

This is my first post in this thread. 
Master Compressor Chronograph 2.


----------



## rexet

I can finally post a picture in this thread!
To celebrate my new born child I made myself un present. I guess my little boy will enjoy inheriting a timepiece bought the year of his birth.


----------



## phunky_monkey

My new-to-me TT1931.

Have wanted one of these for years, and really happy to have finally got my hands on once. Beautiful piece :-!


----------



## phosfiend




----------



## ryanmanyes




----------



## SparrowPL

New arrival


----------



## orlick

My grandfather's 1950's JLC tank watch.


----------



## Comapedrosa

After I posted a picture of my new 2014 JLC Master Ultra Thin 38.5mm ref. 1278420 here, I noticed a small defect with the face (you can actually spot that the 3 o'clock index is slightly detached on the old photo I posted). But the good people at Tourneau Boston, and in particular Robert, were very kind and replaced it without problem (though it took a month since the watch is still scarce). So here're 2 photos of the new new watch. This has been 16 years in the making and I couldn't be happier!!:-!


----------



## phosfiend

Dark side today:


----------



## Laslu

Master Compressor Divers Watch 160.T.25 - 186T170 - The one with titanium bracelet. It´s a beauty. Laslu


----------



## jakec

rexet said:


> I can finally post a picture in this thread!
> To celebrate my new born child I made myself un present. I guess my little boy will enjoy inheriting a timepiece bought the year of his birth.


Is that the strap from Camille Fournet? Sent you a PM.


----------



## omshankstar

my master ultra thin moonphase. came in this weekend, and I haven't stopped staring at it for 48 hours now

Getting married soon, and can already imagine passing it down to my future kid one day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppapabear

Took some better pics of my newest addition


----------



## csm

This watch is amazing! 

Regards


Cesar


----------



## Statick




----------



## csm

I like a lot the ns.... Just dont understand why they used that leather strap though....


Cesar


----------



## Statick

cesar scarambone said:


> I like a lot the ns.... Just dont understand why they used that leather strap though....
> 
> Cesar


What makes you say that, Cesar? I've worn the NSDA on all three standard strap options, I don't find the leather to be that bad.

The rubber bracelet is awesome, but I really wish there was some form of micro adjustment or even half links for it. I want to like the rubber strap, but it seems a little thick and rigid; I'll give it another go in the future. The leather is comfortable and looks nice, I'm just not sure about the long-term durability.

If it's available for a 42mm case, I'd love to get my hands on the titanium bracelet.


----------



## csm

Because doenst make any sense a diver with a leather strap. If they provided the watch with the leather plus a rubber as an option ok, buy only with the leather imho doesnt make sense, ando also i dont like the way that it fix on the lugs, its not perfec and have a tinny gap, wich for me is unacceptable in a watch like this. When i bought my chrono gmt in dlc i took of the leather in 1 wee,k 2 years ago and i am using the ruber bracelet since them. The ruber bracelet does have a micro adjustment. It has two options one in each side of the buckle that measure half of a link.... I have yo use one of them opened in mine to fits percect on me. 


Cesar


----------



## csm

And also, mine doestn have the option of any other strap. Only the leather one.


Cesar


----------



## Statick

cesar scarambone said:


> Because doenst make any sense a diver with a leather strap. If they provided the watch with the leather plus a rubber as an option ok, buy only with the leather imho doesnt make sense, ando also i dont like the way that it fix on the lugs, its not perfec and have a tinny gap, wich for me is unacceptable in a watch like this. When i bought my chrono gmt in dlc i took of the leather in 1 wee,k 2 years ago and i am using the ruber bracelet since them. The ruber bracelet does have a micro adjustment. It has two options one in each side of the buckle that measure half of a link.... I have yo use one of them opened in mine to fits percect on me.
> 
> Cesar


Yes, the diver's bracelet extension is handy, but it's still not precise enough for me to get a great fit.


----------



## Nutty28

cesar scarambone said:


> I like a lot the ns.... Just dont understand why they used that leather strap though....
> 
> Cesar


I can't agree with you more on this. It's great watch, but why on leather????

By the way, are you still wearing it on leather, or did you changed to something else? I saw the integrated rubber bracelet (on a different watch) but somehow, I am not moved..... Not for the price they charge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm

I could sell my leather strap as NIB hahaha.... I think that i used it for less than 1 week. This watch imo was made to be used with the rubber/titanium bracelet.... I was drunk in paris when i bought it at the boutique, i was looking for the regular rubber they didnt have it, so i tryed the bracelet… big mistake hahaha...


Cesar


----------



## ppapabear

My first Jaeger...Reverso Squadra GMT


----------



## csm

Beautiful watch brother!


Cesar


----------



## Phranz

Watching all your beautiful, more or less brandnew JLC`s in this thread, I`d like to add my almost 60 years old Memovox (Bumper Automatic).

If you have the patience to wait a little, yours will become strong running, good looking, classical vintage`s also 








regards Phranz


----------



## SparrowPL

Weekend warm-up


----------



## denmanproject

My MCC2 b-)


----------



## cerovin

My only


----------



## csm

This watch is amazing! The deepsea chrono! 


Cesar


----------



## lp1974

Phranz said:


> Watching all your beautiful, more or less brandnew JLC`s in this thread, I`d like to add my almost 60 years old Memovox (Bumper Automatic).
> 
> If you have the patience to wait a little, yours will become strong running, good looking, classical vintage`s also
> View attachment 1753954
> 
> 
> regards Phranz


----------



## cerovin

cesar scarambone said:


> This watch is amazing! The deepsea chrono!
> 
> Cesar


Hi Cesar

Thank you for your kind word
Btw just wondering if you could give any suggestion on the strap option? 
Kinda feel the itch already.
Cheers


----------



## Statick

IMG removed by mod


----------



## csm

cerovin said:


> Hi Cesar
> 
> Thank you for your kind word
> Btw just wondering if you could give any suggestion on the strap option?
> Kinda feel the itch already.
> Cheers


Brother, i already tryed some straps like hirsch terra, isofrane and some nato that are really cool in this watch. But for me the one that fits better is the original one... I really like thos straps... But if you think about using for sports, water etc you should try a nato.....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## dbluefish

All I have is this old gold classic but I really like wearing it when I go small!



paul


----------



## JWNY

Joining the club


----------



## JWNY




----------



## cerovin

cesar scarambone said:


> Brother, i already tryed some straps like hirsch terra, isofrane and some nato that are really cool in this watch. But for me the one that fits better is the original one... I really like thos straps... But if you think about using for sports, water etc you should try a nato.....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Hi there Brother

Well, i was thinking of getting a croc strap but your post made me look again at the original one and it is that makes the watch awesome 

Anyhow, can i use the deployant with the original strap?


----------



## Trekkie

Pulled these two out from their storage today, was looking around in the forum for the 1st time in a while, thought it could be fun to compare the size of a Jaeger from the 40's (?) vs 1968, quite a difference if I may say so... Anyway, enjoy the late evening picture!


----------



## Wurger




----------



## csm

cerovin said:


> Hi there Brother
> 
> Well, i was thinking of getting a croc strap but your post made me look again at the original one and it is that makes the watch awesome
> 
> Anyhow, can i use the deployant with the original strap?


I blieve so, but it depends on the size of the bukle.... I have a dualmatic with deployant that doesnt fit on my deepsea because of its size....

Cesar


----------



## csm

I adore the polaris, had a hard time to decide beetween the polaris and the deepsea alarm european but the deepsea won in the end...

Regards


Cesar


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## csm

Here is my menovox deepsea with a nato strap from Jake/dagaz watches
























Regards

Cesar


----------



## Wangensten

My Jaeger-LeCoultre Grande Reverso Tribute to 1931
I love it


----------



## Statick




----------



## JWNY

Feeling bored at meeting


----------



## mrsgarkenzie

JWNY said:


> Feeling bored at meeting


Very nice watch!


----------



## Boenna_69

My first JLC!


----------



## Adtheant

My first JLC too. I now feel like I am the member of a very exclusive club.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjtsmith

Here is mine.


----------



## phosfiend

A rare moment with both of them on:


----------



## datniche

First day with this 1940s JLC. One of the "dirty dozen" given to the British military, so some interesting history/rarity.


----------



## Wangensten

Took some more photos of my Reverso today


----------



## movet22

My first JLC- 251.8.86 Shadow Clasique.


----------



## egshih

JLC MUT 39


----------



## bigclive2011

Loving mine )


----------



## csong825

Joining the club with my first JLC!


----------



## wwwppp

On my wrist today










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## GrouchoM

Back (again) from overseas service under warranty. Boy, I hope this time they got it right.


----------



## csm

What happened with it groucho?


Cesar


----------



## GrouchoM

The stopwatch as intermittently failing to reset. As an added irritation, it so happens to have a movement that can only be serviced by a few of JLC's watchmakers and they are in Europe.
Also, it was running, and continues to run, a bit slowly despite their spec (I asked customer service) of +1 to +4 sec/day. However, I'm not sending on another several month European vacation to have them (possibly) regulate it unless its timing really goes sour.


----------



## GrouchoM

Now on a NATO









I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


----------



## csm

I had an issue with my memovox deepsea that wasnt holding charge... It was working for something like 24 hours when it was suposed to work for i dont know, 50 hours.... Luckly my watchmaker here in brazil is the autorized assistance for jlc here in brazil so que solved the problem without having to send it abroad.... But it also took 2 months to solve the problem. Im using mine also in a nato its awesome!
Regads




Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## friedymeister

Jaeger LeCoultre Ultra Thin Moon 39 in Stainless Steel


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## GrouchoM

I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


----------



## amgbda

Here's my Reverso Grande GMT with friends!


----------



## plastique999

GrouchoM said:


> I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!












Sent from my 16M


----------



## GrouchoM

Show off.:-d


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike

Strap change(s)


----------



## moxjr

new watch, new strap by peter watch.acc


----------



## bigclive2011

Here's my baby )


----------



## datniche

Just got this Memovox!


----------



## wwwppp




----------



## phunky_monkey

TT1931 :-!


----------



## datniche

Another Memovox










I love how similar this one is with the current model Master Memovox.


----------



## abzack




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Ydegaard

I bought this old thing for a bargain a while back:










I don't wear it that much, partly because of the size, and partly because i'm not that into gold watches, but it always puts a little smile on my face when i finally do wear it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Instagram: @kydegaard


----------



## Spazz27

Ydegaard said:


> I bought this old thing for a bargain a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wear it that much, partly because of the size, and partly because i'm not that into gold watches, but it always puts a little smile on my face when i finally do wear it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> Instagram: @kydegaard


Looks amazing! Size and color!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Wabbitbugs

Here's mine


----------



## plastique999

Wabbitbugs said:


> Here's mine


Love that band!

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Wabbitbugs

plastique999 said:


> Love that band!
> 
> Sent from my 16M


It's the oddest thing, looks uncomfortable and fits like a glove! By far my favorite big watch in the collection. Also like it being a bit of a brute in the reverso line. Seems like an oddity for some reason.


----------



## plastique999

Wabbitbugs said:


> It's the oddest thing, looks uncomfortable and fits like a glove! By far my favorite big watch in the collection. Also like it being a bit of a brute in the reverso line. Seems like an oddity for some reason.


What is the band made of?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Wabbitbugs

plastique999 said:


> What is the band made of?
> 
> Sent from my 16M


It is a hard rubber composite I believe. Feels amazing!


----------



## Bidle

Indeed great. I got one on my MCDC. It is articulated rubber.


----------



## Wangensten

Just love my Reverso. Perfect for any occasion


----------



## plastique999

Wabbitbugs said:


> It is a hard rubber composite I believe. Feels amazing!


Wow I was quoted near $2500 for this rubber articulated strap from the stealer. I wonder if there is another source for these straps.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Wabbitbugs

plastique999 said:


> Wow I was quoted near $2500 for this rubber articulated strap from the stealer. I wonder if there is another source for these straps.
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Jeez! That's a significant chunk of what I paid for the watch and mine is a limited edition! Can't be right, surely!


----------



## abzack




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## csm

plastique999 said:


> Wow I was quoted near $2500 for this rubber articulated strap from the stealer. I wonder if there is another source for these straps.
> 
> Sent from my 16M


I bought mine for 2.000 dollars at jlc boutique in paris 2 years ago with the vat. The bracelet is amazing. Does it woth this price? I dont think so, but the watch got amazing with it... So for me it does worth... 

















Regards

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Aututto

My MUT, just a couple iPhone pics


----------



## glamuro

MUT Moon


----------



## friedymeister

MUT Moon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepianolist

Such beautiful watches! I only have my high school graduation Memovox from 1962. The dial has some wear but it seems as though this is a rather common ailment for these old Memovox watches. Any ideas as to who might do a nice refinish on the dial or should I leave it all original? It has been cleaned from time to time but other than that, nothing has been done to it. Both watch and alarm work fine.
Bryant Stott


----------



## mr_october




----------



## G'ed




----------



## GrouchoM

Got my replacement!


----------



## Kid_A

glamuro said:


> MUT Moon





friedymeister said:


> MUT Moon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wonderful timepieces gentlemen...


----------



## JSevosport




----------



## datniche




----------



## logan2z

datniche said:


>


Beautiful vintage Memovox.


----------



## phunky_monkey

TT1931 today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Davido22

Got one of the last 2 in SS at NYC boutique. Love the simplicity and strength.


----------



## plastique999

Not mine and it ain't $5.99









Sent from my 16M


----------



## wwwppp

Aint 5.99 either...


----------



## Devray

Sharing pictures of my JLC Master Control Perpetual 8 Days






[Bringing it back to its country of origin]






[Shot taken on the last day of 2014!]


----------



## csm

Congrats, this watch is amazing!



Cesar


----------



## logan2z

Devray said:


> Sharing pictures of my JLC Master Control Perpetual 8 Days
> View attachment 2855170
> [Bringing it back to its country of origin]
> View attachment 2855058
> [Shot taken on the last day of 2014!]


I tried one of these on at my local AD the other day and I fell in love. Such a beautiful watch.


----------



## Davido22

At the movies.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## csm

Davido22 said:


> At the movies.


Geophisique?!?

Cesar


----------



## csm

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


This watch is amazing!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## Thomas_s

Hello there!
This is my Master Calendar and my first JLC. Bought it new about a month ago, from an AD in Oslo, Norway. It's been on my wrist every day since, not tired yet 
These pictures are focus-stacked using Helicon Focus. This is my first try, not sure what happened to the moon there.

Anyway, I think it's a keeper!

Front by thomasstrand72, on Flickr

Back 1 by thomasstrand72, on Flickr

Back 2 by thomasstrand72, on Flickr


----------



## igory76

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## mwtang




----------



## MR CARDOSO

sublime.


----------



## mr.williamdmw

FALLING IN LOVE WITH THIS


plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


----------



## bigclive2011

Mine has popped out to say hello.


----------



## gwzymytk

Hi!


----------



## Michael Burch

Hi all - new to this forum and to collecting in general. I've had a Rolex Airking, received as a gift, for nearly thirty years and have long wanted to expand on that modest beginning. To that end I recently acquired this JLC Reverso Gran Sport Duo Day/Night. Incredible weight and quality.















Cheers,
mB


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## MR CARDOSO

amgbda said:


> View attachment 2200442
> 
> 
> Here's my Reverso Grande GMT with friends!


OMG!!!! what a specific friend you have there: VC patrimony SS. i wanna be a friend of that friend. LOL


----------



## ciaca

Here are mine





































Regards


----------



## dwdwdworld

My latest additions say hi


----------



## mr_october

The perfect duet


----------



## csm

Nice duo brother!


Cesar


----------



## Quotron

mr_october said:


> The perfect duet
> 
> View attachment 3225522


Awesome! Which is your favorite of the pair?


----------



## mr_october

Quotron said:


> Awesome! Which is your favorite of the pair?


Hard to say. I love wearing them both. The BBFF is larger 45mm vs JLC NS which is 42mm.


----------



## mwtang




----------



## clydefrog

I should've discovered this thread earlier, plenty of mighty fine JLC's in my collection. Today on my wrist:










More pics of my collection on http://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


----------



## bosox22

My new (to me) LeCoultre tri-compax chronograph.


----------



## GrouchoM

I like the telemeter around your watchface's circumference.


----------



## clydefrog

bosox22 said:


> My new (to me) LeCoultre tri-compax chronograph.


That's a gorgeous watch, only too bad that it's a redial :/ Is that a UG285?

OT:

Let's start off Thursday with some JLC madness. An original 1931 (really from 1931, not a re-edition) JLC Reverso 18k and a 19th century LeCoultre 18k gold blue enamel, diamond encrusted pocket watch.










as usual: more pics of my collection on http://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


----------



## Davido22




----------



## mr_october

Back from service  Love this watch.


----------



## ciaca

clydefrog said:


> That's a gorgeous watch, only too bad that it's a redial :/ Is that a UG285?
> 
> OT:
> 
> Let's start off Thursday with some JLC madness. An original 1931 (really from 1931, not a re-edition) JLC Reverso 18k and a 19th century LeCoultre 18k gold blue enamel, diamond encrusted pocket watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as usual: more pics of my collection on http://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


Awesome duet! 

Regards


----------



## mr_october




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## plastique999

mr_october said:


> View attachment 3394154


Nice! What model?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## mr_october

Master Compressor Chronograph, Reference 175.84.70.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## GrouchoM




----------



## Max Time




----------



## MR CARDOSO

Max Time said:


> View attachment 3504698


pure class. congrats.


----------



## GrouchoM

On a blue & white Nato


----------



## Nautilus222

Happy Easter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol

Happy Easter!


----------



## Davido22

Never ending search for new ways to rock the GeoP, this one on ostrich with shark skin lining.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

I'm so envious of all of you JLC owners. Gorgeous...


----------



## grnbean




----------



## qjet




----------



## GrouchoM

I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


----------



## ridley

grnbean said:


>


Stunning watch


----------



## Davido22




----------



## primabaleron

Memovox e875 c1970's










Cal. 916 inside


----------



## Davido22




----------



## Gunnar_917

Wearing this after MONTHS of it staying in its box, forgot just how much I love it


----------



## logan2z

Gunnar_917 said:


> Wearing this after MONTHS of it staying in its box, forgot just how much I love it
> View attachment 3831746


Fantastic watch, it deserves to get out more. I love mine as well.


----------



## Gunnar_917

logan2z said:


> Fantastic watch, it deserves to get out more. I love mine as well.


Thanks. That was my first decent swiss watch and was also supposed to put to bed the watch desires.

Sadly it kicked off something else - the pic of what all is below. My ceiling for what I'll pay for a watch, unless it is PP or VC will not exceed this one.


----------



## Gunnar_917

The Memovox is still my favourite though - the SD gives it one hell of a run for its money and the Cousteau is up there for design/aesthetics!


----------



## mark1972

Have great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thanks. That was my first decent swiss watch and was also supposed to put to bed the watch desires.
> 
> Sadly it kicked off something else - the pic of what all is below. My ceiling for what I'll pay for a watch, unless it is PP or VC will not exceed this one.
> View attachment 3832898


Great collection. Your taste is similar to mine. I also have a Speedmaster Pro, IWC pilot (3717) and an Aquatimer with internal bezel (Vintage Aquatimer). Unfortunately nothing seems to put the watch desires to bed


----------



## Gunnar_917

logan2z said:


> Great collection. Your taste is similar to mine. I also have a Speedmaster Pro, IWC pilot (3717) and an Aquatimer with internal bezel (Vintage Aquatimer). Unfortunately nothing seems to put the watch desires to bed


Thank you. You have pics?


----------



## logan2z

Gunnar_917 said:


> Thank you. You have pics?


As a matter of fact I do!

*Master Memovox*










*Vintage Collection Aquatimer*










*3717 with Vintage Collection Aquatimer*










*Speedmaster Professional*










*Master Chronograph (for good measure)*


----------



## Gunnar_917

logan2z said:


> As a matter of fact I do!
> 
> *Master Memovox*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vintage Collection Aquatimer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3717 with Vintage Collection Aquatimer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Speedmaster Professional*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Master Chronograph (for good measure)*


Beautiful, just beautiful. I love the vintage aqua timer. What are the specs???


----------



## logan2z

Gunnar_917 said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful. I love the vintage aqua timer. What are the specs???


The diameter of the watch is 44mm and the thickness is 14.5mm. Movement is IWC's in-house caliber 80111, 44 hour power reserve. Internal, uni-directional bezel operated by the crown at '4'. The watch comes on a tropic-style rubber strap and has a sapphire display back.


----------



## Gunnar_917

logan2z said:


> The diameter of the watch is 44mm and the thickness is 14.5mm. Movement is IWC's in-house caliber 80111, 44 hour power reserve. Internal, uni-directional bezel operated by the crown at '4'. The watch comes on a tropic-style rubber strap and has a sapphire display back.


excellemt - how old is it? I did a quick search on it and is that a re issue vintage?

it is such a tempting watch but it's so similar to my Cousteau in its design, just in black!


----------



## logan2z

Gunnar_917 said:


> excellemt - how old is it? I did a quick search on it and is that a re issue vintage?
> 
> it is such a tempting watch but it's so similar to my Cousteau in its design, just in black!


Yes, it's a reissue of the original Aquatimer from the late '60s. IWC released a Vintage Collection around 2009 that included the AT reissue. The Vintage Collection was retired around 2012.

More info here:

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/the-vintage-aquatimer-that-inspired-the-vintage-aquatimer-wa


----------



## Gunnar_917

logan2z said:


> Yes, it's a reissue of the original Aquatimer from the late '60s. IWC released a Vintage Collection around 2009 that included the AT reissue. The Vintage Collection was retired around 2012.
> 
> More info here:
> 
> The Vintage Aquatimer That Inspired The Vintage Aquatimer: Wait, What? - HODINKEE


Great, thanks


----------



## G'ed




----------



## logan2z




----------



## kimmop

DSC


----------



## GnomeCop

TtDSA


----------



## Davido22

Reverse of Palermo:


----------



## RLFierro




----------



## tcpx

TGIF and it's almost 5!


----------



## pbj204




----------



## clover4studio

My first JLC, Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface.


----------



## davvman

Hell, why am I finding the me >being a Rolex guy< sneaking around on the JLC website thrice a week and buckling-up a niceee Master at the local AD, even though I am still way to close to my last purchase and secondly, I am not a JLC sort of dude?!


----------



## Goedhart

No Latitude in this thread?

Now, here is mine


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## YoureTerrific




----------



## celter




----------



## MingWu96

Borrowed this pic from the internet because mine's resting in a safe. It is beautiful though.


----------



## logan2z




----------



## MingWu96

davvman said:


> Hell, why am I finding the me >being a Rolex guy< sneaking around on the JLC website thrice a week and buckling-up a niceee Master at the local AD, even though I am still way to close to my last purchase and secondly, I am not a JLC sort of dude?!


There's a JLC out there for everybody!


----------



## cardinal485

Grande Reverso 976


----------



## Zambi

E875 Speed Beat.


----------



## Zambi

404


----------



## germanshepherd72

davvman said:


> Hell, why am I finding the me >being a Rolex guy< sneaking around on the JLC website thrice a week and buckling-up a niceee Master at the local AD, even though I am still way to close to my last purchase and secondly, I am not a JLC sort of dude?!


There are JLC dudes and those who are JLC dudes (and ladies) to be... You just can't go wrong trying a JLC over a Rolex. Go ahead! Step up!  
My 4 JLC's are easily my favorite pieces, 3 of those being Reversos.
Seriously, you just can't go wrong. Wonderful brand and top tier manufacture.


----------



## Gunnar_917

davvman said:


> Hell, why am I finding the me >being a Rolex guy< sneaking around on the JLC website thrice a week and buckling-up a niceee Master at the local AD, even though I am still way to close to my last purchase and secondly, I am not a JLC sort of dude?!


interchange Rolex and JLC in the above and that's my story.

rolex are better built watches but JLCs are nicer.


----------



## Robby H

This.....


----------



## plastique999

Robby H said:


> This.....


Here's to u brother









Sent from my 16M


----------



## goldigy

Can I call this timeless?


----------



## mr_october




----------



## csm

Is this a duómetre sale?!! Hahaha.... What a nice watch! 

Regards


Cesar


----------



## Robby H

plastique999 said:


> Here's to u brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Hell yeaaah brother ! Quantieme Lunaire meet the Chronographe ! Duometre rules !


----------



## Robby H

cesar scarambone said:


> Is this a duómetre sale?!! Hahaha.... What a noce watch!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


LOL ! Hahahahaha


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## kcny




----------



## Bruno Susanto

Mine would like to say hi


----------



## fld




----------



## mr_october

My two favorite divers.


----------



## csm

Nice duo brother!

Regards


Cesar


----------



## mr_october

cesar scarambone said:


> Nice duo brother!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Thanks


----------



## csm

I adore the ff i'll have one someday! The navy seals i already have hehehe! 









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Will_kho




----------



## Davido22




----------



## Statick

Atop Mont Tremblant with a relative...













With some friends at Corbeaux Bakery in Calgary, Longines & Hamilton as recommended by yours truly...


----------



## abzack

LeCoultre Master Mariner HPG. Arrived yesterday just in time for a very happy birthday.


----------



## mattfm




----------



## MR CARDOSO

goldigy said:


> Can I call this timeless?
> 
> View attachment 4472282
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472290


yes. subtlety in two images...


----------



## bigsom

My second JLC, and I love it!


----------



## archiegonzalez

My JLC trio:


----------



## csm

Nice trio! This geophysique is imho the most beautiful!

Regards


Cesar


----------



## Wangensten

Some pics of my Reverso


----------



## phunky_monkey

:-!

...and mine!


----------



## qtip.416

More TT1931 love.


----------



## exitium

Some vintage JLC for your viewing pleasure, from a dinner I attended in 2013, sponsored by the beautiful people of JLC. Please note Ettore Bugatti's complication repeater pocket watch in the top corner. Beautiful and Exquisite.


----------



## GOJIN

JLC MUT 38 on perlon.


----------



## cfw

My first JLC. A bargain at $450. Runs great.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

Looks amazing cfw. Where'd you get it? Locally?



cfw said:


> My first JLC. A bargain at $450. Runs great.
> 
> View attachment 5381394
> 
> View attachment 5381402
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

qtip.416 said:


> Looks amazing cfw. Where'd you get it? Locally?


Thanks yes it looks great. Yes I swapped a Breitling Aerospace for it, which cost me $450

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APROChrono

My one and only. Just added and hope to add one of the Reversos soon.

Interestingly my APRO Chrono took me a few years from when I saw it to when I pulled the trigger. The MUT Moon, I fell in love with and bought on the same day that I first tried it


----------



## logan2z




----------



## gwzymytk

After the Reverso GT, my second JLC:



Now, a silly question for which I won't open a new thread (feel free to PM me): the small day/night indicator should be white for day and black for night, right? 
The way I see it now, it's the other way around on mine (I set both the main time and the reference city to the same time-zone, and then at 9 o'clock in the morning it shows a black circle).
The User Manual did not provide enough information...


----------



## cfw

gwzymytk said:


> After the Reverso GT, my second JLC:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, a silly question for which I won't open a new thread (feel free to PM me): the small day/night indicator should be white for day and black for night, right?
> The way I see it now, it's the other way around on mine (I set both the main time and the reference city to the same time-zone, and then at 9 o'clock in the morning it shows a black circle).
> The User Manual did not provide enough information...


Have u tried just moving the watch 12 hours forward?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

My lovely new Reverso Grande Taille. Super excited when it arrived at work Friday morning 

The shorter strap I have it on is a bit "meh", but two new ones have been ordered from NOMOS


----------



## timfrommass

New to me 1950s Powermatic. My first JLC!


----------



## point1

Wangensten said:


> Some pics of my Reverso


Looking good, do you often play tennis with your reverso? How does it hold up?


----------



## phunky_monkey

Coffee time :-!


----------



## qtip.416

Reverso goes casual.


----------



## richardjl41

hello

Here is my Odysseus 1992!


----------



## watchnerd8

Day number three with my new Duoface, I already love 'her'!


----------



## Arcitecht

qtip.416 said:


> Reverso goes casual.


Nice! What strap is that? 1931 is surprisingly versatile, it seems.


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwzymytk

cfw said:


> Have u tried just moving the watch 12 hours forward?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw that my initial reply didn't go through. Thank you for the advice!

However, advancing 12 hours forward would mess up date changing, so it's a no-go... It's probably by design, the light-colored disk means nighttime...


----------



## vincent2008

50' LeCoultre 10K RGF case with SS back case. P812 Bumper in-house movement. 
Sweet old lady.


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## downer




----------



## csm

This geophisic is gorgeus.... Wear it in good health.

Regards


Cesar


----------



## vexXed




----------



## Gunnar_917

^^^ very nice watch


----------



## Scholes

Beautiful!


----------



## phosfiend

I'd claim this was a sartorial slip-up, but honestly I just missed this one:


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## estrickland

Finally was able to get my TTR1931US, fortunate to get it with an unworn brown CF strap:


----------



## drhr

estrickland said:


> Finally was able to get my TTR1931US, fortunate to get it with an unworn brown CF strap:


Awesome pic estrickland!


----------



## estrickland

drhr said:


> Awesome pic estrickland!


Thanks, drhr, and thanks also for your regular reminders of how cool this watch is - without them I might have let it slip out of mind.


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend

Darkside today:


----------



## Captain Moose

estrickland said:


> Finally was able to get my TTR1931US, fortunate to get it with an unworn brown CF strap:
> View attachment 6027914


Slightly concerned at that lug overhang on the strap!


----------



## phosfiend




----------



## gsirles

After some trials, with the Reverso GT and the MC Chronograph, I landed on this one. Couldn't be happier - I love the clean dial and blue indices.

View attachment 6232809


----------



## Diegos

JLC Deep Sea Chronograph reporting for duty.


----------



## Addicted

Was unsure which to get. with or without diamonds, and opted for this one with, still with the stickers on, happy to say not anymore though. Struck a very good deal with the AD. Stunning watch, now a convert to JLC from a die hard Rolex man. Sorry Cellini you have been made redundant.


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## denny73

JLC with a K881 movement


----------



## cfw

qtip.416 said:


>


Stunning strap, where did u get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddie

Bought it at this forum four years ago and now I'm looking to sell it and get some other JLC. Well actually I was going to just sell it because I don't wear it much but after looking around on watchforums last few days I really want a moon or reverso.. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Will_kho

:heart_eyes:


----------



## Pun

Wearing today..


----------



## qtip.416

cfw said:


> Stunning strap, where did u get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Replied to your msg here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f419/cas...everso-ultra-thin-2600498-3.html#post23457474


----------



## celter




----------



## davvman

I'm so happy


----------



## cfw

davvman said:


> I'm so happy


I'd be happy too  its a stunning watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

This somewhat hard to find Memovox is beginning to rival my Reverso for my favoutite JLC.


----------



## vintlux

davvman said:


> I'm so happy


Superb! makes a nice dress watch


----------



## csm

qtip.416 said:


> This somewhat hard to find Memovox is beginning to rival my Reverso for my favoutite JLC.


Beautiful watch brother! I've never seen this model!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## qtip.416

Thanks, Cesar!

Yes, this is the only Memovox made with a clear caseback so you can see the alarm complication. You can actually see the suspended gong attached to he caseback. Made around ~1999-2002ish and only 1164 were made during the run.

I'll try to upload a video to see the alarm in action. Total watch nerd heaven. Here is the back.





cesar scarambone said:


> Beautiful watch brother! I've never seen this model!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


----------



## Comapedrosa

qtip.416 said:


> Thanks, Cesar!
> 
> Yes, this is the only Memovox made with a clear caseback so you can see the alarm complication. You can actually see the suspended gong attached to he caseback. Made around ~1999-2002ish and only 1164 were made during the run.
> 
> I'll try to upload a video to see the alarm in action. Total watch nerd heaven. Here is the back.


LIKE!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm

Please do this! I adore this complication, i have a memmovox deepsea. And i'd love to see the alarm "in action"… does your watch is handwound instead of automatic? 

Regards 


Cesar


----------



## vexXed

phosfiend said:


>


When I see this I think: Gentleman assassin. With a nice taste in watches. Casually checking the time until his next hit.


----------



## IGotId




----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Knisse

Wow IgotId, that is one beautiful Reverso. Although it could do with a date function


----------



## mr_october




----------



## IGotId

Knisse said:


> Wow IgotId, that is one beautiful Reverso. Although it could do with a date function


Thanks! I had to make an exception of my 'date complication is a must' rule in this case!


----------



## i20rider

Miss the deep sea. But i recently picked up an E855 memovox to take its place


----------



## IGotId




----------



## qtip.416

i20rider said:


> Miss the deep sea. But i recently picked up an E855 memovox to take its place


I remember your story. How's your Speedy? Any pics of your Memovox?


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## i20rider

.


----------



## i20rider

Needs a crown , service, and alittle love. But all in all not bad For a $60. E855 k825 memovox


----------



## qtip.416

Another great find, my man. Not as nice as the first time, but it's a great memovox especially because it was a European market one and not the "LeCoultre" version assembled by the Star watch case company for the U.S. market.

Where did you pick this up? 



i20rider said:


> Needs a crown , service, and alittle love. But all in all not bad For a $60. E855 k825 memovox


----------



## JWNY

Hello...it's me...


----------



## Wentus

Red on red


----------



## vicond

video


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Davido22




----------



## Longjean

After years of searching I found this at Christmas.


----------



## logan2z

Longjean said:


> After years of searching I found this at Christmas.


Gorgeous Memovox.


----------



## yourturn.id

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 6764410


Great back exposure... Front side please...


----------



## anaklutchu

Just got my Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface 3778858J Boutique Edition Bleu Dial also comes with Light Brown Casa Fagliano strap. i'm Stunning on it! Really enjoy this watch







The reverse side also make me stunning


----------



## IGotId

anaklutchu said:


> Just got my Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface 3778858J Boutique Edition Bleu Dial also comes with Light Brown Casa Fagliano strap. i'm Stunning on it! Really enjoy this watch
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse side also make me stunning


Congrats! Yours came with that strap? Mine had a black Fagliano.


----------



## qtip.416

Still love this watch.


----------



## IGotId

qtip.416 said:


> Still love this watch.


Tremendous pic!


----------



## drhr

London special


----------



## qtip.416

Thanks, Adnan. Some of my best shots are in the car when my son sleeps in the back seat. Gives me time to compose and then edit the photos on my iPhone. 



IGotId said:


> Tremendous pic!


----------



## vicond




----------



## sc_junky

Recently delivered with stock black alligator, although after seeing how sick dark blue croc looks on the platinum version, I ordered a new strap and will post pics when it drops this weekend.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

One of the very first....


----------



## 1bavarian

I just bought this original steel bracelet for my MCM (#146-97)






and must say I like the look and feel very much...


----------



## probep

My Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Duo (ref. 2718410)
#jaegerlecoultre


----------



## sc_junky

New member geophysic 1958 joined the club and awaiting its dark-blue croc strap to drop this month.


----------



## bamadoc

Clockworkblueorange said:


> View attachment 6928666
> 
> 
> View attachment 6928658
> 
> 
> One of the very first....


What year is this watch? This is my favorite JLC I have seen. I think it would be great with this color band in any situation aside from extremely formal occassions. I could then just switch the band out to something darker and be set. I would love some more details on this watch. Price used? Years available with this look with the white face as opposed to silver and the blue seconds hand? Is this watch readily available? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Addicted

Just been out to dinner for Valentines, decided to wear my JLC, I don't wear much which is a shame as she is a real beauty.


----------



## Boringwrist

First time taking my new watch out on the night.


----------



## livesimply11




----------



## Pcurtin8

Patina Master Memovox.


----------



## vicond




----------



## i20rider

Not bad for $60. It has been in the capable hands of JLC for an overhaul for the last month. Probably a lot longer to go


----------



## Statick

Out in the Canadian Rockies...


----------



## Will_kho

:heart_eyes:


----------



## Yoop

View attachment 7203754
View attachment 7203762
View attachment 7203770


1950's Caliber 481 Powermatic. I fell in love with it. Just plain and simple love at first sight. anybody know where i can find the original crown though? thx!


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## kepa

After waiting nearly a week for it to be imported, picked this up just over 24 hours ago ...


----------



## watchnerd8

Last JLC shown three days ago? Nooooo, let's continue, dear JLC friends!


----------



## sheon




----------



## sc_junky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trekkie

Ahoy,

Since certain models appear to have ridiculous asking prices on the interweb nowadays, I decided to dust off my only JLC and its LC friend to give them some quality time out of the box. Need advise on which one to wear to work tomorrow where cheap watches from the bargain bin at the discount stores are considered "the bomb". I'm leaning towards the 68 Polaris but I'm not sure.









So, without further ado: Thanks to everybody posting gorgeous pictures!!! 
Certain days I need a reality check that nice watches are cool and all of you are making me quite happy to be addicted to watches and a reminder why I started collecting!


----------



## Boringwrist




----------



## logan2z

Boringwrist said:


>


Time to change your forum name


----------



## jinson

One of my favorites ....


----------



## Emre

View attachment 7320906


----------



## kepa

Brothers in arms. My two daily watches at the moment.


----------



## qtip.416

That Polaris is amazing. I'd wear it on a brown distressed vintage inspired strap and wear it proudly. Again congrats on a great watch.



Trekkie said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> Since certain models appear to have ridiculous asking prices on the interweb nowadays, I decided to dust off my only JLC and its LC friend to give them some quality time out of the box. Need advise on which one to wear to work tomorrow where cheap watches from the bargain bin at the discount stores are considered "the bomb". I'm leaning towards the 68 Polaris but I'm not sure.
> 
> View attachment 7291202
> 
> 
> So, without further ado: Thanks to everybody posting gorgeous pictures!!!
> Certain days I need a reality check that nice watches are cool and all of you are making me quite happy to be addicted to watches and a reminder why I started collecting!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcurtin8

Awesome!


phunky_monkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xantiagib

this one says hi


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## fld




----------



## Citlalcoatl

View attachment 7413946
View attachment 7413962


----------



## dinexus

Dressed the Master Control down with a vintage leather strap, really digging the look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devray

Hello from Master Reserve de Marche....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

Geophysic 1958 says hi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashd0t

sc_junky said:


> Geophysic 1958 says hi
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch .. Studying for your CCNA?


----------



## sc_junky

Brushing up on BGP design unfortunately, need to be a subject matter expert for a new gig :0)


----------



## alx007

Problem with the image. Mods, please delete.


----------



## slashd0t

I only have 1 JLC, but she sure is special


----------



## alx007

Newest member of the family: Reverso Grande Taille. Took me a while to 'get' the fascination of the Reverso. Then, when it clicked, it was hard! My favorite today.

Enjoy!


----------



## Devray

On a client visit this afternoon at manufacturing facilities outside of Jakarta









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wangensten

JLC-Tuesday


----------



## Jerome T




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## julio13

My 18K solid Gold 35mm manual wind


----------



## Emospence

Jerome T said:


>


Which Reverso is that, 976?


----------



## mattfm

Tribute to Mercedes f1 and Rosberg's victory. ?


----------



## Zambian4ever

Keep this thread going...


----------



## wahasa

Rouge


----------



## wahasa

Double rouge


----------



## wahasa

More rouge


----------



## wahasa

Last rouge shot for the day


----------



## Jerome T

Emospence said:


> Which Reverso is that, 976?


Duoface 270.8.54


----------



## germanshepherd72

Nice dial color!
Here's my classic


----------



## germanshepherd72

Back shot. I prefer these older Duos because of the discreet pusher for the 2nd set of hands. My newer Duo has the square pusher that protrudes and looks less elegant IMO.


----------



## peitron

Subtle


----------



## csm

Spent the weekend with this one....

Cesar


----------



## Edwin Robertson

My wife and I renewed our Wedding Vows in Fiji last week and we wore our JLC Reverso's


----------



## Siangrd

If anyone is still thinking about getting the MUT Moon, just go ahead and you wont regret the sheer beauty of this timepiece.


----------



## cfw

New to me










Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## OrlandoMike

Master Control 40mm


----------



## phunky_monkey

Tried a few Duometres on for size this weekend. I'm in love 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boringwrist

Siangrd said:


> If anyone is still thinking about getting the MUT Moon, just go ahead and you wont regret the sheer beauty of this timepiece.
> 
> View attachment 7905298


do you plan to keep your protective film on the watch?


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## Zambian4ever

Got the Duometre on today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

Reverso on a Hirsch Pure caoutchouc rubber strap.


----------



## Bouske




----------



## mlacer

It's about that time.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## sc_junky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm

I've already tried some straps at my memovox deepsea, like the natos the most, but the original strap imho is by far the best choice....

Regards 


Cesar


----------



## mr_october




----------



## Light15

White dial - to be noticed....
Black dial - under the radar....


----------



## mlacer

mr_october said:


> View attachment 8034474


Damn it! Was at the AD the other day and almost walked out with this beauty. Of course I couldn't leave without a wrist shot...









Personally, I think JLC took a step back in design with the new Chrono2 (except the quick release strap feature, of course...hello, where have you been all my life?) Now I need to go rethink this decision.


----------



## mr_october

mlacer said:


> Damn it! Was at the AD the other day and almost walked out with this beauty. Of course I couldn't leave without a wrist shot...
> 
> Personally, I think JLC took a step back in design with the new Chrono2 (except the quick release strap feature, of course...hello, where have you been all my life?) Now I need to go rethink this decision.


......."Personally, I think JLC took a step back in design with the new Chrono2"....... I totally agree. There is something about the older JLC models that you can't see in new ones.
Cheers
Sal


----------



## mr_october




----------



## mr_october

mr_october said:


> .....here's another example......


----------



## dgkula

Preowned Master Control Date 18k Rose Gold 147.2.37.S


----------



## mlacer

mr_october said:


> ......."Personally, I think JLC took a step back in design with the new Chrono2"....... I totally agree. There is something about the older JLC models that you can't see in new ones.
> Cheers
> Sal


Amen, brother. Whoever at JLC decided to change their old designs needs to be fired. Immediately.

















RIP, but hopefully not forever:


----------



## mr_october

mlacer said:


> Amen, brother. Whoever at JLC decided to change their old designs needs to be fired. Immediately.


* I couldn't agree more *


----------



## Zambian4ever

About a week old now... MUT Perp SS

View attachment 8252833


----------



## Skitalets

Thrilled to finally have a Grande Taille in steel. It went right on to the Horween strap I had my two tone GT on (kept the strap, sold the watch). It's in sport watch mode and ready to accompany me in mowing the grass -- reel mower so no mechanical vibrations to beat up the watch, rest assured.


----------



## logan2z

Zambian4ever said:


> About a week old now... MUT Perp SS
> 
> View attachment 8252833


That's stunning.


----------



## Zambian4ever

Thanks... Got it in time for a dinner with JLC. Apparently it was one of the first to ship to the US. Which I am surprised given this is so much watch for the $$$ being stainless steel.


----------



## germanshepherd72

logan2z said:


> That's stunning.


Looks like a new personal grail... love the dial and contrast of the hands.

Sent from my InFocus M330 using Tapatalk


----------



## drums4money

New to me.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## mr_october




----------



## David Woo

dsa usa on a nsa today:


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyrider01

Just acquired a week ago.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## JWNY

my Reverso


----------



## Henryrover

JLC master hometime aston martin


----------



## Zambian4ever

Not new, but trying to keep this thread alive.


----------



## Skyrider01

.


----------



## IWCOwner

My beast!


----------



## alee

.


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## ridley

My True Second.

Cheers


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

ridley said:


> View attachment 8635746
> 
> 
> My True Second.
> 
> Cheers


Stunning!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## sc_junky

My geophysic 1958 says hi 😎

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## abzack

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk


----------



## palex19

Greetings from my newest acquisition, a Squadra.


----------



## Davido22




----------



## ridley

A better wrist shot.

Cheers


----------



## playitleo42

A nice wrist shot in the morning TX sun. A new addition to the collection...


----------



## exitium




----------



## mr_october




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## chuckaroo

Incredibly useful complications - surprised how much I like that watch on the bracelet. Awesome stuff. Oops - forgot the pic.


----------



## chuckaroo

was referring to this.


mr_october said:


> View attachment 8314618
> 
> View attachment 8314626


----------



## qtip.416

Finally back from service.


----------



## chuckaroo

sc_junky said:


> My geophysic 1958 says hi 😎
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This pic shows the proportions of the watch well. Such a cool piece.


----------



## phunky_monkey

This is just a tribuuuuuuute.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

phunky_monkey said:


> This is just a tribuuuuuuute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adding mine... let's see all the Reverso's folks!


----------



## dinexus

Master Control today on a calf leather strap from the 'Dink. Love this combo, makes the watch insanely versatile. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davvman




----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## qtip.416




----------



## David Woo

qtip.416 said:


>


beautiful.


----------



## bigsom




----------



## Zambi

I like the ultra thin ones!


----------



## ebtromba

Great googly moogly 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gpop

Help me out, please. I've just inherited my grandfather's watch. What model is it. From what I can find on the net, it's a 1953 Memovox JLC. Am I wrong? I need to get the dial back on which I have and it probably needs an overhaul. Who in here has gone through a similar process? Your tips and experience is appreciated.


----------



## IGotId

Zambi said:


> View attachment 9077130
> 
> I like the ultra thin ones!


Wow! Are all of those yours?


----------



## yourturn.id

Jazzmaster said:


>


Coooollll...


----------



## yourturn.id

Zambi said:


> View attachment 9077130
> 
> I like the ultra thin ones!


WOW... 7 reverso... what a collection


----------



## Matt5

My Reverso gt in valentine's day:


----------



## vexXed




----------



## vexXed




----------



## bigsom




----------



## Mak999

My first JLC


----------



## mb72

Nice 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Henryrover

Share mine


----------



## Jack Bauer

Emre said:


> View attachment 7320906
> View attachment 7321018


Please can you confirm the reference number and year of that watch? I can't find a Master Control Date with a gold bezel and black dial on that strap.


----------



## Comapedrosa

Couldn't resist snapping this during the morning commute...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever




----------



## JWNY

Here's my precious


----------



## watches.ist

New to me, my Reverso GT:


----------



## Solomente

Recently bought this from another forum member. My first JLC. I am in love!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henryrover

puneet said:


> New to me, my Reverso GT:


Hi puneet, the watch looks awesome. I am considering to acquire a pre-owned Reverso GT. How do you think about the watch? Thanks in advance


----------



## watches.ist

Hello Henry, Thanks! 

I like the watch very much since it suits my small (6.25") wrist very well; infact - the watch appears bigger in photos than it really is. 

The silver guilloche dial, blue hands and the whole art deco style looks beautiful and makes it a very apt dress watch in my books. The winding action is very smooth and the flip mechanism is precise. I bought this watch from a friend and fellow WIS who wore it with care and hence it is in a very good condition. The polished case is bound to catch fine scratches (even with careful wear) though. 

I have observed that JLC don't hold their value very well in the pre-owned market so it makes lot of sense going that route provided the watch is in good condition (and has a known purchase/service history).

Please feel free to ask for any specific information if not covered above. 

All the best for your acquisition and please post some pics here once you have bought it.


----------



## Henryrover

puneet said:


> Hello Henry, Thanks!
> 
> I like the watch very much since it suits my small (6.25") wrist very well; infact - the watch appears bigger in photos than it really is.
> 
> The silver guilloche dial, blue hands and the whole art deco style looks beautiful and makes it a very apt dress watch in my books. The winding action is very smooth and the flip mechanism is precise. I bought this watch from a friend and fellow WIS who wore it with care and hence it is in a very good condition. The polished case is bound to catch fine scratches (even with careful wear) though.
> 
> I have observed that JLC don't hold their value very well in the pre-owned market so it makes lot of sense going that route provided the watch is in good condition (and has a known purchase/service history).
> 
> Please feel free to ask for any specific information if not covered above.
> 
> All the best for your acquisition and please post some pics here once you have bought it.


Thanks a lot for your kind advice. I don't have a large wrist either (6.5 inches), and your hands on experience will be very helpful for my decision. Currently I am saving up for the next acquision (after having a Master Hometime and some other Swiss and affordable watches). Will surely post pics and share my joy if I am lucky enough to get a pre owned Reverso in good condition


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## Zambian4ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d4nimal

A few from some glamour shots today. Lately been thinking of passing this on as I don't wear it enough, but it still hits all the right notes I think.


----------



## Henryrover

Hi all, I'm so excited to share my joy of having this reverso duo (pre-harmonised) finally landed on my wrist!
A causal visit to a watch shop found this beauty just arrived few days ago. The watch is in great condition, and recently received a full service by JLC. As an old customer (actually my second purchase only), I received an offer so attractive that simply can't be refused. 
Still have oncerns about the size being too small at purchase, now after an hour's wearing, it completely flew away. I guess I am one of the happiest men in the world, at least at this moment!


----------



## Henryrover

puneet said:


> Hello Henry, Thanks!
> 
> I like the watch very much since it suits my small (6.25") wrist very well; infact - the watch appears bigger in photos than it really is.
> 
> The silver guilloche dial, blue hands and the whole art deco style looks beautiful and makes it a very apt dress watch in my books. The winding action is very smooth and the flip mechanism is precise. I bought this watch from a friend and fellow WIS who wore it with care and hence it is in a very good condition. The polished case is bound to catch fine scratches (even with careful wear) though.
> 
> I have observed that JLC don't hold their value very well in the pre-owned market so it makes lot of sense going that route provided the watch is in good condition (and has a known purchase/service history).
> 
> Please feel free to ask for any specific information if not covered above.
> 
> All the best for your acquisition and please post some pics here once you have bought it.


Special thanks to puneet for your kind advice. Although I cannot find a reverso GT pre owned and bought a reverso duo instead, they do share the same size and are both wonderful


----------



## logan2z

Zambian4ever said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! Unfortunately I tried it on at my AD and it felt too small on my 7" wrist


----------



## Zambian4ever

logan2z said:


> Love it! Unfortunately I tried it on at my AD and it felt too small on my 7" wrist


Try it again. Maybe the second time around it would feel right since you already have a view on how small it is? It's happened to me with bigger watches...

It is one of the best values for a perpetual right now in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

Zambian4ever said:


> Try it again. Maybe the second time around it would feel right since you already have a view on how small it is? It's happened to me with bigger watches...
> 
> It is one of the best values for a perpetual right now in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might do that. I'm wondering if the silver dial would feel bigger. I have two silver dialled 40mm JLCs and they wear fine on me. This is only slightly smaller.


----------



## watches.ist

Henryrover said:


> Special thanks to puneet for your kind advice. Although I cannot find a reverso GT pre owned and bought a reverso duo instead, they do share the same size and are both wonderful


Congrats, that's a wonderful catch - looks pristine and the Duo is one of my favourite Reversos! Wear it in good health, glad that I could help.


----------



## Zambian4ever

logan2z said:


> I might do that. I'm wondering if the silver dial would feel bigger. I have two silver dialled 40mm JLCs and they wear fine on me. This is only slightly smaller.


It may, but black dial SS Perpetual - how could you resist? 

Now of they put the White Gold textured dial into a SS case... that would be Wow!


----------



## Deckard81

Always wanted a reverso, a rose gold watch, and I miss my JLC ultra thin. So I bought this:


----------



## crappbag




----------



## JWNY

Wake up. Papa needs his watch please


----------



## Solomente

crappbag said:


> View attachment 9675770


Love that strap


----------



## Wurger

nice purchase, loving the new gold rotor, the black dial actually makes the dial easier to read this time.


----------



## Zambian4ever

Wurger said:


> nice purchase, loving the new gold rotor, the black dial actually makes the dial easier to read this time.


Been waiting to see another one of these on WUS... Mine says Hi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRadDad

Hi, can we purchase this watch somewhere?


----------



## Zambian4ever

DJRadDad said:


> Hi, can we purchase this watch somewhere?


visit your local AD or Boutique. It was originally cast as a boutique edition, but ADs can get them as well.


----------



## logan2z

Zambian4ever said:


> visit your local AD or Boutique. It was originally cast as a boutique edition, but ADs can get them as well.


That's correct, my AD has one and the watch is gorgeous.


----------



## Zambian4ever

New Duometre 40.5mm in White Gold... traded in my old 42MM Rose Gold. I like the fit and size much more. Amazing how 1.5mm makes such a difference but it does.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grnbean

amazing pieces everyone! 
Here's mine:


----------



## JWNY

my precious back from service


----------



## Moonphaseman

Reverso grande sun moon 8 days reserve


----------



## Nabzter

The only Jaeger in my collection


----------



## ridley




----------



## ridley




----------



## Zambian4ever

Perpetual got some wrist time today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi

I am really loving this watch right now, because of the Dr Strange movie. I did not know much on the company but have since did some research. I would love this watch in SS or rose gold but I just bought my grail and will not have the funds for something like this for another 5 years.



Zambian4ever said:


> Been waiting to see another one of these on WUS... Mine says Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

Rakumi said:


> I am really loving this watch right now, because of the Dr Strange movie. I did not know much on the company but have since did some research. I would love this watch in SS or rose gold but I just bought my grail and will not have the funds for something like this for another 5 years.


In 5 years a lot of new watches will be out in the market. But if you still find this one attractive enough to buy it, the wait will be feel that much more satisfactory.

It is a solid timepiece for the money.


----------



## milanzmaj

My...









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## milanzmaj

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Neek




----------



## milanzmaj

Jlc on original nato ...and limitet on perlon strap









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## phunky_monkey




----------



## ridley




----------



## thewallin

Purchased my first JLC last week, Master calendar. Such a nice piece!


----------



## PATCOOK

My JLC Master control Hometime


----------



## Neek




----------



## ridley

Neek said:


>


Nice watch & F-Type!


----------



## watches.ist




----------



## Gunnar_917

Not new just playing with my new macro lens:


----------



## Zambian4ever

Not new but keeping the thread alive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Churlish




----------



## Redleg25

Finally joined the club! Just arrived. This beauty will be getting all the wrist time for a few weeks.


----------



## Gunnar_917




----------



## dinexus

Gunnar_917 said:


>


Dang, what reference is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

dinexus said:


> Dang, what reference is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure, it's a Brevit circa 1950s/60s. Unsure of the reference and it's too much of a pain to open the case and check.

I took that photo with a macro lens and it really brought the dial to life.


----------



## Robbie Steadman

qtip.416 said:


>


What is the reference number or type of this Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## 4star




----------



## qtip.416

Robbie Steadman said:


> What is the reference number or type of this Jaeger LeCoultre


JAEGER LECOULTRE MASTER ULTRA THIN MOON 39 ref. 136.84.20


----------



## mr_october




----------



## Karlisnet

My MG with a brand new OEM navy strap.


----------



## Comapedrosa

[empty post]


----------



## JWNY

Wishing everyone Happy New Year


----------



## Chezzter

Bought a JLC True Second just before the start of the new year.


----------



## fordy964

JLC Memovox Reveil on a beautiful Colareb Ostrich leather :-!


----------



## spidaman

I'm a new JLC owner. Wore my MUT Moon to work today. This watch is just too darn beautiful.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj

Limited









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## milanzmaj

Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## sal123

First one (Of what may become many unless my wife kills me first.)


----------



## rjt65

JLC reverso sun moon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rjt65

Space dial!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha

Finally, copped a dress watch


----------



## Zambian4ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

Dressed down on vintage look leather strap.


----------



## sc_junky

SAT morning glory from all angles


----------



## sc_junky




----------



## sc_junky

Tuesday wrist shot 🌨⛄


----------



## Comapedrosa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjt65

Master cal grey meteor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

rjt65 said:


> Master cal grey meteor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous.  Been one I've had my eye on as a possible future purchase. Been happy with it?


----------



## MR CARDOSO

sc_junky said:


>


nice "collection" of JLC's you have...


----------



## rjt65

masterClock said:


> Gorgeous.  Been one I've had my eye on as a possible future purchase. Been happy with it?


Very much.

I like unique check out article link on it below, fyi two of three dials thrown out when made. I can hear rotor moving when i swing or flip my wrist winding. Light refraction on dial highlights it

Lapus luzilli moon phase love it!

Loving jlc. Only negative without my reading glasses i have issue seeing clearly date markings

See the hands fine. Oh and it has lume too!!

The black meteor rose gold is great but i had a need for grey dial in my collection looking at ultra thins than master cals than stumbled onto this

https://issuu.com/zeeporesaw/docs/aeyw45watchworld_-_issue_34_2015/28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

Thursday shot


----------



## sc_junky

This old thing? 

Thank you for noticing! I'm still giving plasma as we speak...


----------



## sc_junky

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PetarN

Acquired that 10 days ago, very happy with it:

hosting image


----------



## fungalicon

My first Swiss watch! I have to get used to the non-hacking seconds


----------



## sc_junky

Friday shot

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

fungalicon said:


> My first Swiss watch! I have to get used to the non-hacking seconds
> 
> View attachment 10828818


congrats, that's a fantastic reference. I'm not aware of another memovox with a sapphire caseback


----------



## Zambian4ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Deep Sea


----------



## Zambian4ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjt65

Zambian4ever said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice what is the year and model #?

Beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

rjt65 said:


> Nice what is the year and model #?
> 
> Beautiful watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

http://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/us/en/watches/duometre/duometre-quantieme-lunaire/6043420.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

New York bound

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt

Here it is!


----------



## ManuelGonzalez




----------



## 2amwagon

On the roof. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964

Master Memovox Reveil On a Colareb Ostrich


----------



## Pun

My Reserve de Marche.


----------



## IGotId




----------



## jah

Pink gold!


----------



## dinexus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

True Second on Camille Fournet Matt Navy Blue.

Cheers


----------



## sc_junky

been too long 😂

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chris2_2

Hi Everyone. New to the Forum, and just picked up a my first JLC vintage piece but cannot identify it. Anyone know the approx. year, model or caliber inside? It's super thin - 5mm, 34mm diameter. Thanks.


----------



## tonupbklyn

a few to share...


----------



## slique




----------



## ridley

True Second on new Matt Dark Hazelnut Strap.

Cheers.


----------



## mchent

Up to four and the sickness continues...









-Troy


----------



## Solomente

mchent said:


> Up to four and the sickness continues...
> 
> View attachment 11376658
> 
> 
> -Troy


Wow your e876 is pristine!

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Quickie overnight trip to Seattle, stopped at the Sbux mothership for a coffee. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Deep Sea Chronograph


----------



## coelacanth

Just joined the club.

I was looking for a simple, traditionally sized hand-wind Reverso, 250.8.86 to be specific, and it was surprisingly hard to come by with a good one.

I really wanted a traditional dress watch fit for my 6" wrist, and Grande Taille was already too big. The newly announced 40mm one was the borderline size-wise, but it had a bit more elaborated dial, which looks gorgeous, but I really wanted the understated look of plainer white-silver dial (with that subtle two-tone).

Finally a deal I couldn't refuse came up, and here it is. Currently wearing on Nomos Shell Cordovan strap with JLC deployant buckle.










Thanks for those who suggested ADs to look into. I am really glad that I waited for the right 38mm Classique deal to come up.


----------



## exitium

__
http://instagr.am/p/BQUvoXtgRxW/

Did you know titanium cases sing just a little better than memovox's in steel?

Hear a master compressor W-alarm Tides of Time sing just a bit sweeter In the link above.

And enjoy the clever on-off switch complication featured also.


----------



## Cocas

JLC Reverso says Hello!


----------



## varvn

WOW, some stunning pieces here - congratulations to the owners.


----------



## ridley

Amvox 1 today.

Cheers


----------



## varvn

Love the pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## varvn

Rose gold today!


----------



## brunemto

Deep Sea Chronograph


----------



## varvn




----------



## milanzmaj

Master









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## adlerholz

coelacanth said:


>


Is that really the 38mm?

I have about the same wrist size as you and tried on the 40mm, unfortunately only with a steel bracelet as they didn't have it with the leather bracelet. Now im a little scared the 40mm might be too big for me. Does the leather bracelet make such a big difference?








40mm


----------



## coelacanth

I don't think 40mm looks too big on your wrist or mine. I just wanted a classic and traditional fit, clearly showing the straps from top down. I have no intention of putting mine on bracelet. If I had no choice but the 40mm, then I'd be happily taking it. If I had the choice, then I'd personally choose the 38mm again.


----------



## mlacer

coelacanth said:


> I don't think 40mm looks too big on your wrist or mine. I just wanted a classic and traditional fit, clearly showing the straps from top down. I have no intention of putting mine on bracelet. If I had no choice but the 40mm, then I'd be happily taking it. If I had the choice, then I'd personally choose the 38mm again.


Love the classic Reversos, guys. Here's a 42mm Grande Taille on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## TickingAway2824

To me, the proportions look fine!


----------



## martin_blank

Hello









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25

Happy Thursday.


----------



## ridley

Amvox on Camille Fournet smooth calf.

Cheers


----------



## Jazzmaster

A recent arrival...


----------



## milanzmaj

Master









Послато са SM-G935F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## tranathi

My first full moon! Looking forward to see many more full moons from it. So will my son!


----------



## ridley

True Second on Jean Paul Menicucci (JPW) strap.

Cheers


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vip1985

La Grande Calandrier


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

My memovox









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exitium

Check out my feed here, follow and like!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSLDJaTBzlP/


----------



## Jazzham

Squadra


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## mrhy56

My chrono









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mr2manycars

Wow Jazzmaster what model is that?, Stunning watch!


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## sc_junky

geophysic reissue today ⌚♥









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

NYC bound ✈









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jmatthewhouse

sc_junky said:


> NYC bound ✈
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Love the Geophysic, let me know if you ever get tired of it and we can talk!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

jmatthewhouse said:


> Love the Geophysic, let me know if you ever get tired of it and we can talk!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you, but it will probably go to my grave ?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## brunemto

DSC


----------



## sc_junky

Saturday geophysic 😎🍻









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andybcrx

Duo on sunny weekend


----------



## WatchWarlock

Grande Sun Moon! Got it a few months ago and I'm in love. And uhh sorry I don't know how to rotate the picture....:-d


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA

Reverso GT


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## sc_junky

Saturday geophysic 😎









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## mr_october




----------



## mr_october




----------



## Lucky_Luke




----------



## sc_junky

jlc deep-sea this weekend 😎









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rndm_usr

I'm priveledged to be the current custodian of these two marvels....


----------



## Pun

Geophysic received recently from the Company


----------



## coelacanth

My 2nd JLC, joining the Reverso Classique: 36mm hand-wind Memovox, no-date with display case back.


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## jmatthewhouse

Master control with sector dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## mr_october




----------



## Cocas

Close zoom on my Reverso.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## mr_october




----------



## Lukebor

My new Master Chrono 









iP7


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## jah

Here we go!


----------



## Pun

Reserve de Marche today


----------



## coelacanth

My trio. Well, of course Mark XII isn't a JLC watch, but it has the heart of JLC.


----------



## ElFuego

Recently acquired DSC. I am loving this watch. Hopefully I can learn to take better pictures - at least in focus.


----------



## bigsom




----------



## jlowe6269

Master Control ultra thin 38mm manual rose gold


----------



## ElFuego

Deep Sea Chronograph after 3 weeks on the wrist. So comfortable to wear and, to me, a stunner.


----------



## spidaman

A little blurry, but the right tool for the job.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Geophysic Tribute to 1958


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Cocas




----------



## Michael Perkins

Here is a JLC that was my great uncle's. He bought this some time during WWII while in Europe. He passed away many years ago, so my and my parents inherited many of his personal affects. I found this in a change dish at my parent's house last year. I still need to get it serviced, but there are not that many repair places in my area that can work on it.


----------



## Armidoro

Got a new strap from gunny today!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Redleg25

spidaman said:


> A little blurry, but the right tool for the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## simon12c

My Reserve de Marche


----------



## Armidoro

simon12c said:


> View attachment 12394381
> 
> 
> My Reserve de Marche


Awesome! I was going to get the new blue version but went for the deep sea chronograph instead. But I see another purchase on the horizon 

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## ehono

My first JLC... just got it few days ago... loving it!


----------



## ElFuego

I found a JLC alligator strap for my DSC! iphone pic will have to suffice for now.


----------



## siranak

New today, JLC Reverso Classic. Could not be happier!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## firas80

Hello jlc fans.. 
Okay i need some info from you the experts... this has the 976 movement however.. everytime i look it up the net i only get the white dial ones or squared small seconds... whats the deal here.. is this simply less common ? Or is it something else.. 
Thanks in advance and appreciate it









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve

My latest addition to my watch family.









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

sonofeve said:


> My latest addition to my watch family.
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! I picked up one on the weekend, was faced between the tribute duo and this two handed automatic - in the end I went for the simplicity/size. If they made a duoface with a two handed side, in the medium size, it would've been the best of both!

I know yours is the small seconds duo - is it the medium or the large?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve

siranak said:


> Congratulations! I picked up one on the weekend, was faced between the tribute duo and this two handed automatic - in the end I went for the simplicity/size. If they made a duoface with a two handed side, in the medium size, it would've been the best of both!
> 
> I know yours is the small seconds duo - is it the medium or the large?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is the large one

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve

siranak said:


> Congratulations! I picked up one on the weekend, was faced between the tribute duo and this two handed automatic - in the end I went for the simplicity/size. If they made a duoface with a two handed side, in the medium size, it would've been the best of both!
> 
> I know yours is the small seconds duo - is it the medium or the large?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch. I chose this cause I like watch with seconds hand.

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linden_way

My Reverso Grande GMT Duo


----------



## TreehouseGuy

Just picked up my first JLC. Still looks like it did in 1963.


----------



## firas80

976









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Cocas




----------



## mrhy56

New one









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uwtiger

Sold this beauty, but enjoyed it while I had it


----------



## mas12

uwtiger said:


> Sold this beauty, but enjoyed it while I had it
> View attachment 12484333


Saving for my first JLC, will prob get the MUT Moon. Why did you sell this gorgeous piece?!


----------



## sc_junky

beach time with my deepsea









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## uwtiger

mas12 said:


> Saving for my first JLC, will prob get the MUT Moon. Why did you sell this gorgeous piece?!


Awesome it's a great watch. It's a bit of a story. I'll PM you later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

afternoon wrist shot. ️









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ganz107

My all time fav









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Deep sea on today









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Pun

Geophysic TT 1958


----------



## sonofeve

First jlc of mine. Reverso large duoface









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hbr245b

sonofeve said:


> First jlc of mine. Reverso large duoface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


Looks great. Any pictures of the other face?


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## ridley

One of my favs, Amvox 1

Cheers


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## 2amwagon

The DSC, as it should have been. 

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56

Just got this one









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2amwagon

Waiting in the parking lot, while she gets "just a few things"... I swear a whole time zone has passed...









Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## jah

Master Control for me!


----------



## UKBRO

Nice old solid 9ct gold British cased JLC from Asprey...quite precise. My first one.
View attachment 12537703


----------



## cadeallaw

had this for about a week... my first JLC:
View attachment 12540505


----------



## alex79

ridley said:


> View attachment 12528397
> 
> One of my favs, Amvox 1
> 
> Cheers


How nice indeed mate

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Armidoro said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Love love love

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

That one, am super fond of it









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tom0san

Ending the work week with the Master Hometime. Have a good weekend, all!


----------



## cadeallaw

IMG_0864 by Christopher Deal


----------



## ElFuego




----------



## F1_watches

Hi, everyone. Delighted to have just gotten this 986 Reverso Duo LE. Thank you.


----------



## Skyrider01

Just got this one 2 days ago.


----------



## siranak

cadeallaw said:


> IMG_0864 by Christopher Deal


Great to see another one turning up on here, the 2 hander's a winner...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve

Jeans + jlc









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## markmauricio

My first JLC. Now I can say that this definitely wont be my last.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2amwagon

markmauricio said:


> My first JLC. Now I can say that this definitely wont be my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Very nice

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## grnbean




----------



## gobbi

new watch


----------



## jah

Sector dial for me!


----------



## qjet




----------



## Longjean

This is how a full JLC restoration job turned out, including straightening the horns and one hand. The pin on the case back required soldering also. An extract from the archives was included.
I would be interested to know who thinks that it is a vintage watch ruined and who thinks it is ok to do this. It has no sentimental value and I bought it restored.


----------



## mondo74

deep sea chrono. i prefer it on the lighter leather strap!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Wedding watch !









DSC brother:


----------



## dinexus

Fall vibes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## ridley

At last, managed to find correct box for my Amvox 1.


----------



## mrhy56

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25

Shuffling the straps on most of my watches. This is the OEM strap, which I've never actually used before. It's extremely comfortable.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Mink oiled the strap, good to go JLC DSC


----------



## Lukebor

iP8


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*Domed Crystals Can Have More Reflections, But I Do Love Them 👍*


----------



## gaoxing84




----------



## ridley

Amvox 1 on Camille Fournet dark Matt grey alligator strap.

cheers


----------



## 2amwagon

Picture









Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## gyrotourbillon007

The only thing i hate are the curved strap lugs. I had my strap custom made and still deciding if i will order additional ones from fournet. Does a normal straight strap work? lol


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgkc100




----------



## phrede

-via iPhone


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## alex79

Amvox 2









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Making my day, Mr. NSA ;-)


----------



## exitium

The Amvox 1 R- Alarm with the DB9R colour scheme and a equally oversized fellow also in British racing green hanging out together


----------



## Jim44

My new everyday watch. Bought this about a week ago, just back from servicing and running great, now on the original bracelet. My favorite version of the Hometime, and my favorite GMT out there. The asymmetric dial with the day/night indicator for the second time zone is not for everyone but I just love it. To me it's a very versatile watch, dressy enough yet sporty enough for many different settings. Also really like how the GMT hand hides behind the hour hand when not needed.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Amvox 2









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Denizen

I suppose I will post pictures of mine as well. Both have been with me for many years now. 

I rarely ventured to the JLC forum here, hence why I never bothered to post pics. But better late than never, right?


----------



## Jim44

Denizen said:


> I suppose I will post pictures of mine as well. Both have been with me for many years now.
> 
> I rarely ventured to the JLC forum here, hence why I never bothered to post pics. But better late than never, right?


Very nice, both of them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denizen

Thanks!


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## alex79

Amvox 2









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

DSC


----------



## phrede

UT Date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treiz1337

Polaris Memovox 2018









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davido22




----------



## Denizen

I like that shot. The Geophysic is growing on me.


----------



## lecorbusier




----------



## ridley

Geat choice, love mine.

Cheers


----------



## mrhy56

Triple Date moonphase









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Watch Free Fall

Where to today, Mr. NSA?







:-!


----------



## Mariner34

?t's master Geographic SS time


----------



## TedPhatana

Very nice, very nice. Can I see a JLC tourbillon?


----------



## phrede

Ultra Thin Date:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13

classic


phrede said:


> Ultra Thin Date:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Light15

A bit of classism with the Reverso duo in GT case from circa 2004 - OEM burgundy croc strap on deployant clasp.


----------



## ridley

New addition

Cheers


----------



## Mariner34

Mondays only get better with TS


----------



## DilliTime

My beloved Shadow.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## louisuchiha

Old reverso strikes again


----------



## Dan3612

^That reverso looks amazing


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## danprg

After 3 years of obsessing over JLC Master Calendar and JLC Master Chronograph, last year's SIHH presentation resolved the issue.


----------



## phunky_monkey

My new-to-me UT 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## English Gent




----------



## cfracing

It's been a while so here's my TT1931 again.


----------



## mrhy56

Been weRing this for the last few days









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exitium

A useful comparison shot of some Tribute to Deep Sea Jaegers on fitted rubber and alligator straps. Tribute to Deep Sea Alarm and Deep Sea Vintage Chronograph


----------



## ridley

On John Paul Menicucci Black Vintage Leather.

Cheers


----------



## Lukebor

Chrono 









iP8


----------



## phrede

- via iPhone


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mikeinbuc

This one is after my father. I used it for 10 years, then it sat in a drawer for 10 years. Now I have gotten interested in watches, but I am a total beginner. I searched some, but did not find any model name or such. Does anyone have the time to tell me any details about this model? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Mikeinbuc

pics dont upload... I give up.


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roman1191

JLC gyrotourbillon the holy grail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

These are my favorite of the line.

DSC

















And the NSA


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

Loads of beautiful watches in this thread.Wow!


----------



## Luisli

Good for a tux!


----------



## JS3

Luisli said:


> Good for a tux!
> 
> View attachment 12955645


Looks great. Did you consider the MUT Moon? If so, what made you decide on Seconds model?
I'm trying to decide between the 2 as my dress watch.


----------



## Luisli

JS3 said:


> Looks great. Did you consider the MUT Moon? If so, what made you decide on Seconds model?
> I'm trying to decide between the 2 as my dress watch.


It's a tough call indeed...the moon is beautiful, but I find it a bit "too busy" with the seconds hand....

in any case I think you can't go wrong as a dress watch with those!


----------



## Luisli

JS3 said:


> Looks great. Did you consider the MUT Moon? If so, what made you decide on Seconds model?
> I'm trying to decide between the 2 as my dress watch.


It's a tough call indeed...the moon is beautiful, but I find it a bit "too busy" with the seconds hand....

in any case I think you can't go wrong as a dress watch with those!


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## treiz1337

Here is my SIHH Polaris Memovox









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25

treiz1337 said:


> Here is my SIHH Polaris Memovox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice! Is the lume truly as bright as it appears in the picture?


----------



## treiz1337

Yes. This was with limited exposure to my office light. Its even brighter if you use your phone light.


----------



## strapfreak




----------



## Gunnar_917

View attachment Brevit 01.jpg


----------



## amgbda

JLC Reverso Grande GMT


----------



## scheissestadt




----------



## Lukebor

Master Chrono









iP8


----------



## Chronograph1987

Here my one, Caliber 818/2


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## phrede

Just in:










- via iPhone


----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## phrede

- via iPhone


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## roman1191

If you know you know 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rripley

My grail watch - brand spanking new as of a couple weeks ago! JLC Reverso large duoface small seconds

In love.


----------



## ridley

It's arrived


----------



## ridley

........


----------



## Unsubscriber

Lukebor said:


> Master Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iP8


Beautiful! Despite the date (sigh), a beautifully balanced chrono.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sc_junky

deepsea alarm Friday









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

Saturday chillaxin









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

TT 1931 with CF Dark Tan shoes


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Redleg25

Back to the black strap. Brown just wasn't working for me.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mrhy56

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Mr. NSA, You Have Achieved Black Nato Status


----------



## sc_junky

its a geophysic 1958 kinda Friday









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## knebo

Just bought and very excited, my new Master Geographic from the late 90s 🙂


----------



## Alex-kor11

My Master Compressor Geographic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptiUK

My recently acquired 2008 RDM 37mm...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## awc1977

Master 8 Days Perpetual Calendar (Stainless Steel)














With original black strap








With brown strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Love this watch!

























iP8


----------



## knebo

looks amazing!
JLC squeezed so much into a small dial and still managed to make it look simple and classy.


----------



## knebo

loving my new JLC Master Geographic -- the subtle shimmers of blue that only really show in certain lighting conditions.


----------



## Porsche993

Yes, hard to photograph the blued elements. Against the silver dial they really make a statement when the light catches them. Lovely piece. I think i prefer that design to the current models.


----------



## sc_junky

️️only live once


----------



## Porsche993




----------



## ChrisMia

JLC MUT 34


----------



## michalmox

Will someone help with identification?


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## HeuerMan

Hi everybody,

I am new here and I would like to ask you boys for help. Can you help me to identify just purchased this vintage Jaeger LeCoultre watch?
What do you think about this watch?
I appreciate any your help and advice boys.
Thank you very much!!


----------



## rulelondinius

JLC master control calendar from around 2005


----------



## kachted12

My first watch, got it for my graduation. JLC Master Control Date 139.84.20


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## awc1977

Fifth Wedding Anniversary for me and my Wife!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## awc1977

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Watch Free Fall

One's Watch: Personal, Portable, Discreet, Feel Good Machine


----------



## Armidoro

Totally agree!









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## Blue Note

Reverso Tribute Duo 
As much as I like it I'm considering replacing it with a Reverso Tribute Moon


----------



## Watch Free Fall

DSC:


----------



## Luis6

Duometre by the beach 









On Instagram: @luis6_kch


----------



## Luis6

Master Control chrono at lunch 









On Instagram: @luis6_kch


----------



## plastique999

Luis6 said:


> Duometre by the beach
> 
> View attachment 13251653
> 
> 
> On Instagram: @luis6_kch


Love mine!









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Luis6

plastique999 said:


> Love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


This generation with the partly open dial also has its own charm.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

My feeling and opinion is that the Reverso goes with every attire you want to pair it with..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteWolf777




----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## phrede

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knebo

I've posted this one before... but I feel like a look at it's heart and brain would be nice 
JLC Master Geographic ref. 142.8.92, 38mm.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MidnightBeggar

Swiss-American


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Mr. NSA, Please Meet Mr. Grey nato


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

-via iPhone


----------



## sc_junky

geophysics 1958 on dark blue croc says hi









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watches.ist

Reverso Grand Taille


----------



## Forestgump1987

Here is mine










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrhy56

Just switched from black strap to brown









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridley

Cheers


----------



## sc_junky

geophysi 1958 says hi









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

dinner with geo









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## sc_junky

deep sea alarm kinda day









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heldal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84

got it right at the JLC Polaris Event in Singapore.
i love the watch but only 1 complain, the clasp is opened by force, i wish they have release buttons for it.


----------



## sc_junky

chillaxin this weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

-via iPhone


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

waiting for another delayed United flight









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84

cheers


----------



## American Jedi

My dynamic duo.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

deepsea alarm Friday









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

JLC NSA b-)


----------



## SCSailor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## sc_junky

weekend leather massage 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Nice Work, Mr. Gray nato 👍


----------



## dantan

My first and only Jaeger-LeCoultre.


----------



## seek3r

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mgarciah

Im new in the forum, this is my first post, I love watches and have several pieces, but my jewel of the crown is this....








- - - Updated - - -

Im new in the forum, this is my first post, I love watches and have several pieces, but my jewel of the crown is this....


----------



## ridley

Wow, amazing watch (-:


----------



## mgarciah

ridley said:


> Wow, amazing watch (-:


Thanks!, sorry I posted twice, I tried to erase one post but Im new and I think Im not able to do that until 10 day passed.

- - - Updated - - -



ridley said:


> Wow, amazing watch (-:


Thanks!, sorry I posted twice, I tried to erase one post but Im new and I think Im not able to do that until 10 day passed.


----------



## mgarciah

mgarciah said:


> Thanks!, sorry I posted twice, I tried to erase one post but Im new and I think Im not able to do that until 10 day passed.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thanks!, sorry I posted twice, I tried to erase one post but Im new and I think Im not able to do that until 10 day passed.


Wow everything I do is repeated by the system; I will contact an admin.


----------



## sc_junky

almost party fouled and sold this beauty 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

Memovox E876


----------



## Forestgump1987

Obsessive with the blued hands










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Wow, Mr. MN, another win, can you go wrong? 😉


----------



## hbr245b

Reverso Classic Large Small Seconds









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

deepsea alarm 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

dantan said:


> My first and only Jaeger-LeCoultre.


Tried this one on at the Boutique. I still say it is the nicest Reverso - or maybe even nicest JLC - that I have seen. The one doesn't need to be in a precious metal, or be a duo or anything other than what it is. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sc_junky

geophysic 1958









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cicaglisa

Moon Ultra Thin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

deepsea alarm Tuesday









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Ah yes, this new strap works |>


----------



## Watch Free Fall

and again b-)


----------



## Watch Free Fall

DSC and vintage MN strap |>


----------



## Victory Pants




----------



## ttommywatches

Sector Dial Chronograph with a Hodinkee strap. I think it completely changes up the look of the watch.


----------



## Mjay10016

Been after this one for a long time. Finally!!!


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Welcome, Vintage MN 👍


----------



## bluedialer




----------



## Porsche993

^^^^^ never gets old

How do you like the bracelet? Adds lot of weight? Comfort?


----------



## bluedialer

I'm really enjoying the bracelet. It's really nicely finished, beautiful and comfortable. The endlink release system is really convenient. The weight seems good; has substance but not overly hefty. I favor bracelets in general though, and usually don't take much note of bracelet weight. The clasp is beautiful too, and I enjoy the easy half link extensions.

One side effect I've noticed, and it may be a glitch with my watch, if I wear the bracelet with slack and shake the watch around on my wrist every once in awhile, the watch starts to gain extra seconds. This isn't something I experienced when a watch is tighter and/or lighter on a strap. I'm wondering if the True Second movement by nature is a bit prone to timing deviation due to shock or rigorous movement.

Other notes about this bracelet: It is a French manufactured accessory, not a JLC Swiss manufacture product, much like the straps are known to be from Camille Fournier and others. I don't know who the French manufacturer of this bracelet is. And while the finish, look, and quality is great, the smooth fitment of parts is definitely a shortcoming in my experience. 
-Most do, but not all the links move fluidly at the joints as they should (they don't squeak, but it's as if they could use a little lubrication).
-The release lever under the endlink protrudes a bit and slightly interferes with the free movement of the link next to it.
-Most notable is that closing the clasp is very stiff. There is no smoothing, grooves, or angling to facilitate the locking mechanism sliding into place effortlessly. Very secure though.
-Micro adjustment is also a bit stiff to deploy, but not too bad.
-The end links DO fit into the case well, though one side on mine does have a minor amount of detectable wiggle. They do succeed in not marring the brushed finish on the case between the lugs, which is a relief.

Last note, removable links are a very secure but just a basic pin and tube system.

Over all, it is a very quality looking and finished functional product. Looks great, wears well, and I'm enjoying it. It does not look or feel cheap, but, the "fit" part of fit and finish definitely has issues.


----------



## Porsche993

bluedialer said:


> the "fit" part of fit and finish definitely has issues.


Not sure how I feel about that. Isn't the retail price for the bracelet $1800. For that I'd expect perfection throughout.

On a different note can anyone confirm the hands and indices are made of white gold?


----------



## Jansen

Mjay10016 said:


> Been after this one for a long time. Finally!!!


Wow, what model is this please? It's so beautiful!


----------



## Jansen

Mjay10016 said:


> Been after this one for a long time. Finally!!!


Wow, what model is this please? It's so beautiful!


----------



## Mjay10016

Jansen said:


> Mjay10016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been after this one for a long time. Finally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what model is this please? It's so beautiful!
Click to expand...

Jlc Reference 141.119.1 From 1980


----------



## Watch Free Fall

A new strap is a blast b-)


----------



## Porsche993

JLC MC Sector Chrono got new shoes courtesy of Bulang & Sons. Vintage Faded Blue leather strap. Much better looking and infinitely more comfy than the OEM Alligator. Looks a lighter blue in real life than in the photos under artificial light. 

To make the 20mm strap fit the 21mm lugs I added Viton o-rings, which I cut in half and inserted either side to center the strap and cover the exposed spring bar. Worked better than I imagined.


----------



## Cocas

One of my favorite board meeting watch.


----------



## Carrerafan




----------



## Pun

TT 1958 Geophysic


----------



## Pun

Reverso today


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## vercimber

This is a beauty... I had one once and decided that I couldn't do without it. It's back!


----------



## hbr245b

Reverso Classic Large Small Seconds today









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## prism

Polaris Chrono


----------



## Fellows

Polaris in blue is really sharp. Excellent legibility. Nice pick.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## w4tchnut

prism said:


> Polaris Chrono
> View attachment 13674763


That right there is a beaut. Definitely takes the cake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## ridley




----------



## fgarian




----------



## alemiha

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25

Been awhile since I posted this beauty....


----------



## Saxmonkey

How much longer in this post office queue?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mjay10016

1980


----------



## Saxmonkey

Mjay10016 said:


> 1980


I love it! It's got that 80's vibe. Kind of like; http://watchesinmovies.info/movies/trading-places-1983/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doninvt

View attachment 13759737









Currently in for, apparently, it's first service.


----------



## DocScotter

My wife bought me this 1967 "birth year" JLC for Xmas this year.







Like my wife, it's a keeper!


----------



## Linden_way

New incoming

View attachment IMG_6500.JPG


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rndm_usr

My "precious".....love this piece. It's so clean and simple. IMHO practically flawless in design and execution.


----------



## rndm_usr

Don't know how this ended up posting twice. Attempting to figure out how to delete. Apologies

View attachment 13843195


----------



## sjo1988

Master Calendar


----------



## sjo1988

Double Posting


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Great to see you, Mr. NSA







JLC NSA, Erika's Swick MN


----------



## Saxmonkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medellin

Watch Free Fall said:


> Great to see you, Mr. NSA
> View attachment 13890499
> 
> JLC NSA, Erika's Swick MN


I had literally just asked in the Straps forum whether someone had this specific strap and suddenly I see it here while browsing this thread.

How do you like the comfort level of this strap? Is it scratchy and stiff? or is it soft and pliable?


----------



## johnkaufman

Newly acquired JLC Reverso Grand Sport Chronograph. Model No. 295.1.59 in 18k yellow gold.
This watch is HEAVY!!!
Sold my Rolex Oysterquartz day-date 18k yellow gold (19018) to buy the JLC.
The JLC is much higher quality.
That's Tim Mosso's wrist btw.


----------



## Malexwill

My vintage memovox


----------



## Clod

My new MUT RDM


----------



## NoID

Reverso tribute Duo


----------



## Saxmonkey

Green strap time again! Original JLC Matt alligator 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

Never played Polo, so don't use it that much...


----------



## hbr245b

Reverso Classic Large Small Seconds









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles1224

My JLC. The Grande Reverso with Moon phase. An absolute looker. I always get compliments about this time piece.


----------



## BassJJ

Hi all. Well this is my first post on this forum. Might as well make it my new (to me anyway) JLC deep sea vintage chronograph. I have been into watches for a number of years, maybe 10, but only got into spending more time learning about and enjoy watches as a hobby in the last year. I always wanted a JLC since I inherited my grandfathers 1950ish Classique, which is a little very small for a male watch now-a-days but still runs and keeps good time! I am super happy with this watch and I am sure it won't be my last JLC.


----------



## 14060

Reverso Classic Medium Small Seconds:


----------



## Stevencjain

BassJJ said:


> Hi all. Well this is my first post on this forum. Might as well make it my new (to me anyway) JLC deep sea vintage chronograph. I have been into watches for a number of years, maybe 10, but only got into spending more time learning about and enjoy watches as a hobby in the last year. I always wanted a JLC since I inherited my grandfathers 1950ish Classique, which is a little very small for a male watch now-a-days but still runs and keeps good time! I am super happy with this watch and I am sure it won't be my last JLC.
> View attachment 14114093


Fantastic, Congrats!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Trekkie

I completed my wishlist JLC trifecta today by adding the Geophysic "True Second", it took some time and oatmeal to complete it but I'm pretty thrilled right now! 1) A field watch: check. 2) A late 60's with mechanical alarm: check. 3) An unusual model: check.


----------



## nicholasnick




----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

very nice chrono


----------



## jimiwilli

New today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

very nice watch


----------



## daaaabear

Dirty Dozen on a rainy day.


----------



## A4A

Love this sector dial. I put the blue alligator in the box and switched to this taupe calf strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Still one of my favourites!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

^^^Ditto...


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidB1191




----------



## Alex-kor11

My latest acquisition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4A

On my wrist today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

that colour dial is amazing


----------



## Bulgoki

Duoface Night & Day in white gold. Reference 270.3.54.


----------



## Bulgoki

Duoface Night & Day in white gold. Reference 270.3.54.


----------



## tredstone

Reverso Classic medium small seconds (2438520)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## rolexbaby




----------



## phrede

-via iPhone


----------



## Bulgoki

Reverso Tribute Small Seconds.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## mjtaven




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_october




----------



## mr_october

]


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## mr_october




----------



## jimiwilli

Pic from the other day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

First JLC and latest addition, Polaris auto.no date. Extremely happy with this purchase. Love the blue dial:-!

Happy Thursday


----------



## erikclabaugh

Making it a flip flop Friday with the Master Control Date.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday😄👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtwh

Reverso classic large duoface dressed down with a blue strap!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy to own and wear this one

Have a great Sunday:-!


----------



## qcjulle

I finally have a reason to post on this forum, yay!


----------



## Relo60

Same here:-!

One of the fruits of my labour😅😅👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Alex-kor11

Last days of summer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle

Week two, trying out new straps.


----------



## jinp84

Love how it looks when sunlight hits the dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra

New to me. Really digging it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

Quartz Reverso, easy on the wallet and the eyes!!


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday😊👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Gillja

Have a good weekend all.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

London Boutique special on new Casa Fagliano strap, so comfy . . .


----------



## dinodays

Just got this the other day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## SCSailor

Here's mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## evvignes

Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931 on Casa Fagliano strap. 
7.5inch wrist.


----------



## Tongdaeng

Memovox Boutique Edition


----------



## Theoden1

*My Latest Acquisition*

New Rose Gold Grande Reverso 976. b-)


----------



## Relo60

Sunday:-!


----------



## ptkim

Polaris Date, limited









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sunday watch. Have a great day:-!


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😄 Sunday🙏🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Watch Free Fall

|>


----------



## malern

Interview day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993

malern said:


> Interview day


Its in the bag


----------



## quakeroatmeal

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This Reverso with that Milanese band is such a beauty!


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrus17

Just got this!


----------



## zephyrus17

Switched over to a grey NATO to be a bit more casual

View attachment 14629927


----------



## fiddlahhh

nuvolablue01 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


A work colleague of mine recently picked this up to commemorate 10 years since starting his job - a real beauty!!


----------



## Relo60

Thinking of adding a rubber strap that came out with the recently released Polaris date. But not sure if the same lug width. Mine is a 21mm:think:


----------



## jtwh

Bringing some colours to the reverso








Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ken.10

Took out my old watch from the safe. One of my favourite 10 years back. The original strap is beaten up, trying the Nato but am looking for better ones to bring life to this piece. Welcome any recommendations.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zephyrus17

I would agree. A NATO doesn't seem to suit that very well.


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Wednesday:-!


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC.Retired

Just picked up #50 of 300. Now all I need is the matching car.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

JLC is growing on me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LHL

laredy26 said:


> JLC is growing on me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JLC is a great company. One of my favorite.


----------



## Ashhh

My first ...!


----------



## LHL

Ashhh said:


> My first ...!
> 
> Congratulations!


----------



## marcusp23

Relo60 said:


> Thinking of adding a rubber strap that came out with the recently released Polaris date. But not sure if the same lug width. Mine is a 21mm:think:
> 
> View attachment 14644339


I've seen that watch on the rubber strap, and it looks amazing. I'd do it. Good way to switch it up a bit


----------



## marcusp23

zephyrus17 said:


> Just got this!
> 
> View attachment 14599011


This is a beauty. Have wanted to see it in person. Congrats!


----------



## Ndwgolf

Here’s my Reverso Grande Date


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ndwgolf

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14715461


 very nice


----------



## bigclive2011

Thanks

It came with this one as well


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😀Sunday☃❄🎄🖖🏼


----------



## griffith_500

Hello, new member here and first post! I have to say that the forums are a great source of information and have helped me a lot in getting in the the topic. I spent the first 53 years of my life without being very interested in watches, I didn't wear any until about 5 years ago when I started with an Apple Watch and after that some Garmin sports watches. For no apparent reason I got addicted about two months ago and can't seem to stop since then...;-) Have accumulated a few Speedmasters, a Planet Ocean and a blue Datejust, but my latest acquisition really got me excited. It's the black Polaris Chronograph; this watch ticks all my boxes, it's nicely understated but has a beautiful presence on the wrist. I love that it's lightweight and the lume is just out of this world... The bracelet is extremely comfortable with the double fine adjustment.

Here's a pic to start:









Would love to hear your opinions!
Cheers
andy


----------



## WatchEater666

Best shot I have taken of any watch yet! Took a while to capture the dial properly, it's very 3D


----------



## Relo60

Back again to my O and O JLC. 😁😊😄 Thursday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## zephyrus17

Another day in the office


----------



## fgarian




----------



## fgarian

is that the jlc oem ostrich strap?


----------



## LHL

zephyrus17 said:


> Another day in the office
> 
> View attachment 14768809


This looks really nice.


----------



## mlacer

Did someone say ostrich strap?


----------



## carlhaluss

As I strapped this beauty on my wrist this morning, for the second full day, I realized how fortunate I was to come across it the other day. Since I saw the blue dial version after it was introduced, I tried it on many times. When the red dial version was announced at SIHH 2019, I knew I had waited for a reason. Must do a review about my thoughts on this one! Reverso Tribute Small Seconds:


----------



## Relo60

Good day and Happy Tuesday JLCers😄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## nuvolablue01

37mm Master Control Grande Taille on tan ostrich.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillja

Reverso Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optoutside

2015 Geophysic Universal Time steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtney Pike

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 14806785
> 
> 
> View attachment 14806787


Very nice, could you tell me if this has a sunray dial on it? None of the images I've seen seem to show it.


----------



## dedalus05

Hi All,

New member. I've been recently getting into watches and am a member at OF (cause I have a couple of Omegas). I picked this up at auction on Tuesday for €2039. It is a Bucherer Edition Master Control Ultra Thin (ref: 128848S). No box/no papers, but the real thing nonetheless.

I am kinda wondering what I have tbh? It is my first JLC - and it's an absolute beaut with even just a pair of jeans. But it is very hard to find information on - outside promotional materials from Bucherer. There is certainly no 'hype' surrounding it that I can find. I had bought it with the idea of flipping it, but now that I am wearing it for a few days I realize as well as the rugged look of 'tool' watches, I love watches as a pieces of jewelry. So it is not for sale (for the time being at least), but I am still curious - is it desirable to JLC fans?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## dedalus05

[EDIT] - Ignore me, I need more posts


----------



## mathurss

GRUT Duoface


----------



## ImolaRed

Got a new strap!

Camille Fournet Yellow Ostrich on a new to me Reverso Grande Duo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😄😊Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Sebast975

New strap from Veblenist on my Master Control sector dial.


----------



## emiTstI

Polaris Geographic World Timer


----------



## Porsche993

Artsy b/w pic of my Sector Dial Chrono. Loving this more and more, especially on a more casual, vintage inspired leather strap


----------



## ndrs63

dedalus05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New member. I've been recently getting into watches and am a member at OF (cause I have a couple of Omegas). I picked this up at auction on Tuesday for €2039. It is a Bucherer Edition Master Control Ultra Thin (ref: 128848S). No box/no papers, but the real thing nonetheless.
> 
> I am kinda wondering what I have tbh? It is my first JLC - and it's an absolute beaut with even just a pair of jeans. But it is very hard to find information on - outside promotional materials from Bucherer. There is certainly no 'hype' surrounding it that I can find. I had bought it with the idea of flipping it, but now that I am wearing it for a few days I realize as well as the rugged look of 'tool' watches, I love watches as a pieces of jewelry. So it is not for sale (for the time being at least), but I am still curious - is it desirable to JLC fans?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> View attachment 14825859
> 
> 
> View attachment 14825875
> 
> 
> View attachment 14825877


It is gorgeous, but also incredibly cheap. Hopefully, you verified it's authenticity and have a recourse if it's not. Otherwise, it's the deal of a lifetime!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Malexwill

Jaeger Lecoultre Dolphin or Memovox ?

Which one do you prefer ?


----------



## Porsche993

^^^^Flipper


----------



## nuvolablue01

Malexwill said:


> Jaeger Lecoultre Dolphin or Memovox ?
> 
> Which one do you prefer ?


Dolphin looks great. These are only 30mm diameter is that correct?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Malexwill said:


> Jaeger Lecoultre Dolphin or Memovox ?
> 
> Which one do you prefer ?


Wow! That Dolphin would be my choice. What an amazing little beauty, although I don't know many details about it.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Tribute Small Seconds. A bit pic heavy, but deserving of some pics since I don't wear it nearly often enough:


----------



## Retumbo

dedalus05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New member. I've been recently getting into watches and am a member at OF (cause I have a couple of Omegas). I picked this up at auction on Tuesday for €2039. It is a Bucherer Edition Master Control Ultra Thin (ref: 128848S). No box/no papers, but the real thing nonetheless.
> 
> I am kinda wondering what I have tbh? It is my first JLC - and it's an absolute beaut with even just a pair of jeans. But it is very hard to find information on - outside promotional materials from Bucherer. There is certainly no 'hype' surrounding it that I can find. I had bought it with the idea of flipping it, but now that I am wearing it for a few days I realize as well as the rugged look of 'tool' watches, I love watches as a pieces of jewelry. So it is not for sale (for the time being at least), but I am still curious - is it desirable to JLC fans?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> View attachment 14825859
> 
> 
> View attachment 14825875
> 
> 
> View attachment 14825877


Not familiar with the exact reference, but looks real enough to me. That said, no box/papers for a basically new watch for such a screaming deal most likely = stolen. You may want to try to register it for the extended 8 year warranty and see what comes up (or you may not want to, depending on your demeanor).


----------



## dedalus05

ndrs63 said:


> It is gorgeous, but also incredibly cheap. Hopefully, you verified it's authenticity and have a recourse if it's not. Otherwise, it's the deal of a lifetime!


Thanks for the response. Yeah it is the real deal - the Auction House I got it from has a good reputation locally, and I had it doubled checked at my AD. It runs about 7-8 seconds slow a day - so I'll likely send it in for a service when I can bear to take it off my wrist.

The price did seem a bit too good to be true, but there is no online bidding at the auction house in question so there are deals to be had. Also, on close inspection there was crud on the case-back that I took for corrosion at first (see pic) - so others probably did too. But after several frantic calls around for a second opinion, and a quick nail test it turned out to be just grease and dirt. It cleaned off with a very quick wipe with a tissue.


----------



## dedalus05

I am in danger of taking the thread off topic, but that was one of the first things I did to help check its authenticity. Though, to be honest, it never occurred to me until I read your comment that it could be stolen. I don't think so to be fair, my gut tells me it was just a careless owner. See my pic above for an illustration of just how careless.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Relo60

Sunday watch. Have a great day😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## evvignes

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 14806785
> 
> 
> View attachment 14806787


All of the colored dial tributes look great, but that red one is stunning. 
My black(absence of color) ultra thin 1931 is jealous!


----------



## carlhaluss

Relo60 said:


> Sunday watch. Have a great day😊✌🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 14876203


Beauty! Got a close look at one yesterday at the Boutique.


----------



## carlhaluss

Courtney Pike said:


> Very nice, could you tell me if this has a sunray dial on it? None of the images I've seen seem to show it.


Definitely not sunray. I'm not an expert on dial finishes, so at a bit of a loss how to describe it. Through a loupe it looks almost like a matte finish. I love it, though, as I think a sunray effect would interfere with the beautiful sparkle emitted from the hands and applied indices. It manages to look different in each lighting condition, and not a single hue that I don't like.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## dodober

Polaris Date limited


----------



## Relo60

carlhaluss said:


> Beauty! Got a close look at one yesterday at the Boutique.


Thank you Carl. I call it the "Three Blue Hues":-!


----------



## Relo60

dodober said:


> Polaris Date limited


Love the rubber strap:-!. Do they have the quick release pins. I'm considering getting one. The one on my Polaris is a quick release leather strap.


----------



## dodober

Relo60 said:


> Love the rubber strap:-!. Do they have the quick release pins. I'm considering getting one. The one on my Polaris is a quick release leather strap.


This one doesn't come with the quick release pins.

I think only the leather straps come with that system.


----------



## SCSailor

dedalus05 said:


> I am in danger of taking the thread off topic, but that was one of the first things I did to help check its authenticity. Though, to be honest, it never occurred to me until I read your comment that it could be stolen. I don't think so to be fair, my gut tells me it was just a careless owner. See my pic above for an illustration of just how careless.
> 
> View attachment 14868635


That is a beautiful watch. I'm jealous. And so is my plain old silver dialed master ultra thin date. Well done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malexwill

Free Willy !


----------



## Malexwill

carlhaluss said:


> Wow! That Dolphin would be my choice. What an amazing little beauty, although I don't know many details about it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


It's the only vintage diving watch for Ladies produced by JLC. There is only 551 were made between 1967 and 1969. As nuvolablue01 mentionned, it's only 30mm. The Ref is E22059.


----------



## dodober

I'm still hypnotized by the dial.


----------



## allbrainsno

Just picked this up from Wind Vintage. Couldn't be any happier with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy 17th Birthday to my Dear Brother, who is a Leap Year guy. Off to celebrate, with this beauty on my wrist:


----------



## martin_blank

New strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Classic Small Seconds Medium


----------



## carlhaluss

Sunday with my Reverso Classic Small Seconds


----------



## nicoGTS

Master Geographic.
On my wrist for twenty years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Classic Small Seconds. My second Reverso, and loving it as an every day watch, so versatile. A wonderful JLC history book at the local JLC Boutique had some great photos for a background.





















Happy Sunday Everyone!
Carl


----------



## iggy-th

So hard to capture the BLUE Dial of JLC Reverso by cheap camera


----------



## iggy-th

So hard to capture the BLUE Dial of JLC Reverso by cheap camera


----------



## carlhaluss

The Reverso love continues. Happy St. Patrick's Day Everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011

Yet again Carl your tastes and mine collide!!

Picked up a Mid size small second duoface a few months ago!! Love it!! And especially the boot leather strap, beautiful!!


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Yet again Carl your tastes and mine collide!!
> 
> Picked up a Mid size small second duoface a few months ago!! Love it!! And especially the boot leather strap, beautiful!!


Yes, it is a very satisfying watch. I am wearing mine going on 2 weeks now, and basically not even looking at the other watches in my collection. I really hope this trend continues for me, as I have been looking for means to drastically reduce the size of my collection. Anyway, I am going to enjoy this Reverso until it comes time to put another watch on my wrist!


----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Classic Small Seconds. I think this is almost a record for me. The only watch I have worn for 15 days. Having not paid a lot of attention to Jaeger-LeCoutre over the years, perhaps I have saved the best for last!


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 😊🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## carlhaluss

Just having some quiet time in my favorite small park here in East Vancouver:























Hope you are all doing well and keeping yourselves amused!
Carl


----------



## nudie

Got this JLC memovox 2 years ago.. sold it to get another watch  kinda miss it now... 









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Why should today be an different for me than the past 20 days?


----------



## ridley

Love mine

Cheers


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin

View attachment 14976879


Just Arrived Today! My first JLC. The Amvox II.

I really love the features on this one. Crystal activated chronograph, cool modern look (even though it was discontinued 10 years ago!). This was listed as "used, very good condition". Honestly it showed up in mint condition. Looks completely unworn. No marks on the case anywhere and no creases in the band. The band was still stiff.


----------



## carlhaluss

Day 22. I have tried my very best to warm up to other watches in my collection. Yesterday, I received 4 new straps for my 3 Panerai models. I tinkered and put them on the watches, tried them on and did some posts. Even got a new strap for my Zenith Bronze Flyback. Well, I'm not quite sure what I will do now, although I have sold many watches in my collection. At any rate, this is a pretty sweet dilemma to have!









I guess for many of us, not only who are retired, there is no "hump" day any more. So, Happy Wednesday everyone!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Venice-Simplon Orient Express. The Reverso evokes the glamour of luxury travel in that era. I found a book about the Orient Express in one of my boxes of "stuff" that has some pretty cool pictures of old posters:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14983131


Is that one new, Clive? Or maybe just doesn't get as much wear. Anyway, I remember you mentioning that you had a Reverso, I just didn't realize it's the exact same model as mine! I am surprised at how easy it is for me to transition from wearing such large watches as Panerai, to being very comfortable with the Reverso.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011

Variety is the spice of Horology eh Carl.

This is a duoface so a different dial on the reverse for even more variety.


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Variety is the spice of Horology eh Carl.
> 
> This is a duoface so a different dial on the reverse for even more variety.
> 
> View attachment 14983623


That is a fine looking dial as well! I considered the Duoface as well, and it was a very reasonable price difference as well IMO. But I had my heart set on the single face one as I love how thin it is, although 3mm is not going to make much difference in the end. Maybe my next Reverso will be a Duoface, not of this model but maybe the Tribute. Not for a while, though.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011

Always liked the US version of the 1931 tribute with the syringe hands, but they are very rare, and expensive if you can find one.


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Always liked the US version of the 1931 tribute with the syringe hands, but they are very rare, and expensive if you can find one.


Oddly enough, they had a US 1931 Tribute at the local AD a couple years ago. If I had the money at the time, I certainly would have purchased it.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## jimiwilli

Forgot to post the other day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

A splash of color on a beautiful Spring day:


----------



## Relo60

🙁😷Thursday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Hope you guys are all having a great weekend! Having a nice feed of BBQ tonight from Memphis Blues BBQ House down the road, great place for take out. Goes good with a shot of Bourbon!









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Relo60

There and back again:-!

Happy Friday😷😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Classic


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931. Grail achieved today! After I fell in love with Reverso, I knew that this had to be part of my diminishing watch collection. Tribute to the very first Reverso in 1931, excellent detailing in the features of the original. Only larger in size, and the markers and hands are lumed. Luminescence is not normally a feature of the Reverso, and certainly was not present in the 1931 model. Nevertheless, JLC has done a terrific job. Also with the very subtle off white hands, giving a more vintage look. While I am not normally (at least not any more) a big fan of faux patina, I feel that this is one of the most tasteful examples.


----------



## ieatkows




----------



## carlhaluss

REVERSO Tribute to 1931. Day 2 and loving it!


----------



## carlhaluss

Jaeger-LeCoultre Thursday Tribute


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## BLeistner

JLC Reverso Gran Sport (290.8.60)


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Classic for this Friday!


----------



## nuvolablue01

Master Control on Compressor strap to dress it down a little.








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gs300999s




----------



## carlhaluss

Friday Tribute to 1931





Hope you all have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Classique Sunday


----------



## Vanderlust

Sorry to post a question in the picture thread, but I see a lot of guys here wearing the master control with tan straps. How do you feel the watch looks in person - is it casual enough to be worn daily, or is it too elegant and dressy still?

I'm super keen on the master control, but I've had a few people tell me it's too dressy for a GADA. Also loving those Reversos on tan, but I'm after a round watch this time.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Vanderlust said:


> Sorry to post a question in the picture thread, but I see a lot of guys here wearing the master control with tan straps. How do you feel the watch looks in person - is it casual enough to be worn daily, or is it too elegant and dressy still?
> 
> I'm super keen on the master control, but I've had a few people tell me it's too dressy for a GADA. Also loving those Reversos on tan, but I'm after a round watch this time.


Here's mine on tan straps. Decide for yourself. I think it looks great on casual jeans or chinos, but then I really love the watch so am partial.


























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Friday Tribute to Ruby Braff, a great American Jazz trumpeter and cornetist!


----------



## watchgeek216

nuvolablue01 said:


> Here's mine on tan straps. Decide for yourself. I think it looks great on casual jeans or chinos, but then I really love the watch so am partial.
> View attachment 15134565
> View attachment 15134567
> View attachment 15134569
> View attachment 15134597
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Great question! I have recently purchased a gently used 140.8.89 Master Control Date that comes with the JLC black leather band. After seeing novolablue's photos, I am definitely buying the ostrich strap. Your watch looks great on that tan strap.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday. 🙂😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nuvolablue01

watchgeek216 said:


> Great question! I have recently purchased a gently used 140.8.89 Master Control Date that comes with the JLC black leather band. After seeing novolablue's photos, I am definitely buying the ostrich strap. Your watch looks great on that tan strap.


Thanks. It's not actually a JLC strap although I know they do a similar style one. This particular one is a Cellini 19/16 strap.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchgeek216

nuvolablue01 said:


> Thanks. It's not actually a JLC strap although I know they do a similar style one. This particular one is a Cellini 19/16 strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information. My Master Control Date will be delivered tomorrow. I ordered a strap from Hodinkee this morning, "Textured Honey Brown Calfskin Watch Strap".


----------



## watchgeek216

nuvolablue01 said:


> Thanks. It's not actually a JLC strap although I know they do a similar style one. This particular one is a Cellini 19/16 strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I will post pictures once I have the watch and the strap.


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Hump Day! for those of you who are working. JLC Reverso Tribute to 1931 for me today:









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## jbreeden




----------



## watchgeek216

My Master Control Date, 140.8.89, arrived this afternoon. It exceeds my expectations and I love the 37mm size.


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

watchgeek216 said:


> My Master Control Date, 140.8.89, arrived this afternoon. It exceeds my expectations and I love the 37mm size.
> View attachment 15165257


Congratulations. Looks a really tidy example. Have fun changing out the straps. It really is a very versatile dress watch.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Hope you have a great Friday and Weekend everyone!


----------



## carlhaluss

jbreeden said:


> View attachment 15161249


I absolutely love this one! Dial layout, and that gorgeous font, and the black against the red gold is stunning.:-!


----------



## jbreeden

carlhaluss said:


> I absolutely love this one! Dial layout, and that gorgeous font, and the black against the red gold is stunning.:-!


Thank you! This is a brand new pick up for me and I am really pleased

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchgeek216

nuvolablue01 said:


> Congratulations. Looks a really tidy example. Have fun changing out the straps. It really is a very versatile dress watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks, my other strap should be here Monday!


----------



## watchgeek216

jbreeden said:


> Thank you! This is a brand new pick up for me and I am really pleased
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


carlhaluss is right that is a beautiful Reverso.


----------



## jbreeden

watchgeek216 said:


> carlhaluss is right that is a beautiful Reverso.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## watchgeek216

The new strap arrived today. It gives the watch an everyday, casual look. I agree with nuvolablue01, the Master Control really is a very versatile dress watch.


----------



## carlhaluss

watchgeek216 said:


> The new strap arrived today. It gives the watch an everyday, casual look. I agree with nuvolablue01, the Master Control really is a very versatile dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 15177819
> 
> 
> View attachment 15177467
> 
> 
> View attachment 15177469


Beautiful strap. Lovely texture, and the white stitching is perfect!


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Tribute to 1931


----------



## franco60

Polaris Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

watchgeek216 said:


> The new strap arrived today. It gives the watch an everyday, casual look. I agree with nuvolablue01, the Master Control really is a very versatile dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 15177819
> 
> 
> View attachment 15177467
> 
> 
> View attachment 15177469


Very nice. Any more details on the strap? I'm actually very picky about the tapering width of my straps. I prefer a slim 16mm at the clasp end. How do you like yours? It looks like a 19/20mm on clasp end.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchgeek216

nuvolablue01 said:


> Very nice. Any more details on the strap? I'm actually very picky about the tapering width of my straps. I prefer a slim 16mm at the clasp end. How do you like yours? It looks like a 19/20mm on clasp end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The strap is 19mm and tapers to 16mm at the clasp end. I wanted the dimensions of the strap to match an OEM Jaeger LeCoultre strap.


----------



## arusso826

Been off forum for a while. This PT limited edition arrived today.


----------



## arusso826

deleted


----------



## iceman767

JLC Master Hometime GMT









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Thursday 🙏🏼👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## CottonBlue

Relo60 said:


> 😊😷Thursday 🙏🏼👍🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15205173


Was scrolling down and once I saw this my immediate gut reaction was literally "Wow"...


----------



## carlhaluss

Classic Reverso beauty on this Sunday:


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Just arrived today: Beautiful Shell Cordovan Bourbon leather strap from Atelier Romane, France.


----------



## carlhaluss

Beautiful splash of Red on a beautiful Sunday evening!


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Came today!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Classique Small Seconds on Atelier del Sur light grey calfskin strap:


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Small Seconds, perfect for a sunny Sunday!


----------



## Relo60

Polaris no date😊😷Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Armidoro

Rocking the deep sea chronograph today!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## emiTstI

Polaris Geographic World Timer ..


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Tribute to 1931.


----------



## DripCassanova

Reverso grande taille

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Classique


----------



## cfracing

My GRUT TT1931.


----------



## 8past10

carlhaluss said:


> JLC Reverso Classique Small Seconds on Atelier del Sur light grey calfskin strap:





carlhaluss said:


> JLC Reverso Classique Small Seconds on Atelier del Sur light grey calfskin strap:


I love the light grey strap on your Reverso. I have been thinking about a similar strap for my black-dialed Master Geographic. I was unfamiliar with atelierdelsur.com, so thank you for making me aware of them.


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Oldie but a goodie... Powermatic from '57 in gold... I don't wear often but when I need a dress piece, I'm always glad I've got a vintage option.


----------



## American Jedi

An old favorite, from when JLC made hard core sports watches.


----------



## carlhaluss

Saturday Reverso Tribute to 1931 and Tribute to Coleman Hawkins, one of the greatest tenor saxophonists:


----------



## jtmoore

deep sea on a technos bracelet


----------



## Retumbo

Brand new (to me). I wouldn't normally wear with short sleeves, as this is much more of a dress piece, but I think I get a pass for today. I'm extremely surprised by how much I like the day/night side - might be my default choice.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## daveolson5

From 1947 an 18 K hand winding all original except the winding crown. The dial is immaculate.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

daveolson5 said:


> From 1947 an 18 K hand winding all original except the winding crown. The dial is immaculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## carlhaluss

Beautiful Tuscany leather strap in Plomb from Atelier Romane, France, for my Reverso Classic Small Seconds. Best strap to date for this watch!


----------



## Trekkie

Back on the wrist after a couple of months in hiding (the watch, not me)


----------



## system11




----------



## 8past10

My Master Control, reference Q1398420, on a brown JLC Alligator strap. I have a new Atelier del Sur strap arriving today. Will post photos of the watch with the new strap when I have time.


----------



## 8past10

Another photo of my Master Control with the new strap I received from Atelier del Sur


----------



## Arnold C

Took my futurematic out for some wrist time for her.


----------



## [email protected]

My reverso duo on a blue and black Python strap.

I acquired this reverso to celebrate the birth of my twins earlier this year.

People seem to be split on wearing this casually but I love doing it and change up straps on it often.

Cheers

Roman


----------



## carlhaluss

Classic Sunday here:


----------



## carlhaluss

Parisian Cafes of my dreams:


----------



## zephyrus17




----------



## WhiskeyTengu

that boutique exclusive has one of the most gorgeously executed blue dials I've seen in a while. Very nice!

As for my contribution


----------



## carlhaluss

WhiskeyTengu said:


> that boutique exclusive has one of the most gorgeously executed blue dials I've seen in a while. Very nice!
> 
> As for my contribution
> View attachment 15415271
> View attachment 15415272
> View attachment 15415273
> View attachment 15415274
> View attachment 15415275
> View attachment 15415277
> View attachment 15415278
> View attachment 15415279
> View attachment 15415280


Fantastic contribution and excellent photos!


----------



## carlhaluss

Tribute Tuesday: Reverso Tribute to 1931, simplicity at it's best. On black barenia leather strap:


----------



## 8past10

WhiskeyTengu said:


> that boutique exclusive has one of the most gorgeously executed blue dials I've seen in a while. Very nice!
> 
> As for my contribution
> View attachment 15415271
> View attachment 15415272
> View attachment 15415273
> View attachment 15415274
> View attachment 15415275
> View attachment 15415277
> View attachment 15415278
> View attachment 15415279
> View attachment 15415280


 Fantastic Reverso, and really good photos of your Reverso. I struggle to take good photos of my watch.


----------



## ktm2712

carlhaluss said:


> Tribute Tuesday: Reverso Tribute to 1931, simplicity at it's best. On black barenia leather strap:


Love the Reverso 1931, thanks for sharing!


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Classic Medium Small Seconds. I could have chosen the Large size, but the feeling wearing a smaller size vintage inspired watch is indescribable. I am getting so much pleasure out of this fine timepiece!


----------



## Paulsky

I just got this watch in a trade. Gave up a Rolex GMT Master II 16710 and don't regret it a bit. Only worn this for two days but I'm seriously impressed. This is one incredibly beautiful watch.


----------



## DripCassanova

Yellow gold Reverso grande date 8 days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenshou

.


----------



## Tenshou

..


----------



## danielmewes

Just posted a review of my Geophysic Universal Time in another thread:


----------



## jhdscript

Grand Reverso is awesome


----------



## bsummers1

danielmewes said:


> Just posted a review of my Geophysic Universal Time in another thread:
> View attachment 15427096
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15427097
> 
> View attachment 15427098


Beautiful watch and great review. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## slashd0t

Really love my JLC Polaris Chrono .. Have both the rubber and leather strap - both wear perfectly with this watch!!


----------



## bloomers999

Pulled the trigger on JLC POLARIS no date in steel, am in love! Next on the list is the Polaris Chronograph


----------



## wolfpilp

God I love JLC. Master control date here I come


----------



## Carrerafan

My trifecta...


----------



## Cicaglisa

Master UT Moon today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Churlish

Carrerafan said:


> My trifecta...


That is a wonderful group!

I think periodically about acquiring an Atmos, they're such fascinating and elegant timekeepers. I'm working from home full time now and that would give me a lot of time with a clock....


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TicToc22

What strap is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEK

Here is my Ultrathin on a wonderful custom strap.







This watch continues to amaze me with its elegant simplicity, as well as its amazing accuracy! I am thinking of acquiring a vintage JLC as well - perhaps a Memovox.


----------



## AEK

and another shot of the movement...


----------



## dodober

Some blue Bro's!!


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## quakeroatmeal

My beauty! Fresh from the boutique


----------



## Sebast975

quakeroatmeal said:


> My beauty! Fresh from the boutique
> View attachment 15459332


One of the most gorgeous Reversos I've ever seen. May I ask what size it is and your wrist size...it seems to be a perfect fit on you.


----------



## indygreg

quakeroatmeal said:


> My beauty! Fresh from the boutique
> View attachment 15459332


Now that's some fine performance the Lexus in the jlc baby! Best reverso ever.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jinp84

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Still deciding how I feel about this Reverso Tribute burgundy on a tan strap!


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Some sunlight makes the dial really pop 😱


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Tribute To 1931. It has been too long since I last wore this watch!


----------



## Relo60

JLC Polaris blue today. Have Happy Thursday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## nuvolablue01




----------



## 8past10

The new strap I ordered from Camille Fournet arrived yesterday. blue alligator strap. I have another on order from them as well. A dark red lizard skin strap.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## MBolster1611




----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi




----------



## 8past10

Verdi said:


> View attachment 15502551


What a beautiful blue dialed Polaris Mariner Memovox!


----------



## 8past10

Trying out the new dark red strap I received yesterday.


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Relo60

Checking in 👍🏼. Enjoy your Saturday 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## carlhaluss

A touch of class for Saturday, Reverso Classic Small Seconds:


----------



## Paulsky

carlhaluss said:


> A touch of class for Saturday, Reverso Classic Small Seconds:


Love your photos!


----------



## carlhaluss

Paulsky said:


> Love your photos!


Thank You! Also, it is one of the most photogenic watches I have ever owned!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## SinCity

Master Geographic 39mm sector dial on a Bulang and Sons strap.


----------



## NardinNut

Verdi said:


> View attachment 15502551


Did you get one?? Haven't seen it in person yet but I think I might part ways with my Memovox for the new one. I like the blue and the robustness. My Memovox is one of my all time favorites. Such a cool complication to have and play with


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Ray Wong

Anyone have a deep sea chrono boutique edition for sale? 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## gobbi

Master Compressor Chrono 2


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

*Reverso Tribute to 1931 for the weekend. HAPPY HALLOWEEN !*


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso weekend for me. Reverso Small Seconds today:


----------



## franco60

Polaris Date









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael5959

My Hometime.


----------



## bwong

JLC Master Control Chronograph Calendar


----------



## carlhaluss

Classic beauty of Reverso Tribute to 1931:


----------



## indygreg

carlhaluss said:


> Classic beauty of Reverso Tribute to 1931:


I truly love your pics Carl!

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

indygreg said:


> I truly love your pics Carl!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Thank You very much for saying that. It means a lot to me!!


----------



## Ray Wong

bwong said:


> JLC Master Control Chronograph Calendar
> View attachment 15538426


So pretty!!

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso and fine wine at Arriva Ristorante on Commercial Drive in Vancouver, BC


----------



## franco60

New arrival of Tribute to Deep Sea, couldn't be happier.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

My new purchase has just arrived!


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

mario1971 said:


> My new purchase has just arrived!
> View attachment 15556810




Congratulations! Welcome to the Tribute to 1931 club!


----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Tribute to 1931


----------



## bigclive2011

carlhaluss said:


> JLC Reverso Tribute to 1931


Looking good Carl.


----------



## mario1971

carlhaluss said:


> JLC Reverso Tribute to 1931


Your photos are fantastic. And the watch, you know - a watch masterpiece.


----------



## carlhaluss

mario1971 said:


> Your photos are fantastic. And the watch, you know - a watch masterpiece.


Congratulations on your masterpiece also! And excellent photos!!


----------



## mario1971

carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations on your masterpiece also! And excellent photos!!


The original alligator belt is in quite good condition, but I ordered a beautiful ginger ostrich and a second dark colored belt, from the best virtuoso in Poland for handmade belts. They should come to me in a month, I approve.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## franco60

Tribute to Deep Sea









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanul

Master Compressor Geographic


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Tribute to 1931


----------



## Relo60

Happy 😊😷Sunday 🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## scjones88

My brand new Master Control Calendar (2020 version). Once I saw this release, I knew it was perfect for me and I had to have it!


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

scjones88 said:


> My brand new Master Control Calendar (2020 version). Once I saw this release, I knew it was perfect for me and I had to have it!
> 
> View attachment 15576269


Congratulations 👍🏼


----------



## 54B

All dressed up and nowhere to go. Enjoying the Master Calendar at home.


----------



## 54B

Snap! It's a great watch. I really like the changes over the previous version. I was swayed when I saw that it had minute markers. Add to that the jumping date and the silicone components and it was a winner for me.

I hope you're enjoying it in good health!



scjones88 said:


> My brand new Master Control Calendar (2020 version). Once I saw this release, I knew it was perfect for me and I had to have it!
> 
> View attachment 15576269


----------



## 54B

I'm enjoying the JLC 2020 releases. I'd been on the fence with the Polaris for quite a while but the Mariner Date ticked all the necessary boxes for me.


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walkbe

Could not be happier with the Polaris Date.


----------



## 8past10




----------



## nasty_joe89




----------



## Timez

Reverso


----------



## Armidoro

DSC reporting in!









Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## Alex-kor11

Getting some work done









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfpilp




----------



## mario1971




----------



## cerulean_depths

coffee timer


----------



## Pongster




----------



## mario1971

Merry Christmas!


----------



## NardinNut




----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Classic


----------



## 8past10

Wearing my new strap, Happy and safe holidays to everyone!


----------



## cathodical

Love seeing all these JLC pieces!


----------



## kritameth

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. 🎄🎄🎄


----------



## JustAbe

Happy festive season to All!!! My Christmas present to me. Now I feel my collection is complete 😊


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Tribute to 1931









Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas, and Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## wolfpilp




----------



## 8past10

wolfpilp said:


> View attachment 15619031


JLC should hire you as their photographer, that is a beautiful shot!


----------



## 8past10




----------



## wolfpilp

8past10 said:


> JLC should hire you as their photographer, that is a beautiful shot!


Thank you! I appreciate it


----------



## mario1971




----------



## DripCassanova

Here's mine! Reverso ultra thin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Have a just, safe, healthy and happy 2021 (not twenty twenty won)!!! 👍😷 😊


----------



## ABoen

JLC NSA


----------



## watchmamba24

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Catalin Max

My vintage Jaeger LeCoultre. Pure elegance.


----------



## wolfpilp




----------



## Paulsky

A little late but happy new year.


----------



## aleksejeremeev

this


----------



## mario1971

First belt replacement yourself. Now he's on the ostrich.


----------



## carlhaluss

Classic Beauty!


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Sent from East of the Equator


----------



## mario1971




----------



## iEW

My first JLC!


----------



## byunts




----------



## MyNameIsVigil




----------



## carlhaluss

iEW said:


> My first JLC!
> 
> View attachment 15648802



Beautiful! One of the nicest I have seen! Perfect dial patina!


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931 on bespoke Barenia Black Leather











Enjoy the weekend you guys!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## mario1971

My 1931 even has a luma, it shines dim but it is there. Sorry for the dirty picture quality.


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## bassplayer2000

The hype at Rolex has turned me onto other brands. JLC is the result...


----------



## Stanul

That is a fantastic watch.
So much better than anything Rolex has produced


----------



## Shibata

Here is mine. Just arrived today


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Classique Small Seconds


----------



## mario1971

1931.


----------



## Relo60

Good morning and happy Sunday folks. Last day of January😄😷🙏🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## mauhip

A gift arrived for me today and what a gift it was! I never thought I would be able to own one of these. It's tiny, but absolutely stunning and I can't believe it's mine.
















Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

I love the Reverso, but this one - no offense on the hand looks a bit grotesque. What size is it?


----------



## WolfR32

Hi! New here but thought I'd share some of my JLC...









N


----------



## Ray Wong

It's been a long search. Finally got one. Already put it on a tropic strap.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

Polaris Mariner Date. I was close to buying the US limited edition gradient dial (imported to the UK) when this got released.


----------



## NardinNut

54B said:


> Polaris Mariner Date. I was close to buying the US limited edition gradient dial (imported to the UK) when this got released.


Nice!! I have the 2018 memovox release, which I love, but thinking of getting the Mariner memovox to replace it


----------



## 54B

NardinNut said:


> Nice!! I have the 2018 memovox release, which I love, but thinking of getting the Mariner memovox to replace it


The 2018 Memovox is such a nice piece.

Between the Mariner Memovox and Mariner Date, I think the Mariner Memovox is probably the one to get for most people. Over the years I've had a few JLCs, but never a Reverso, Memovox or Ultra Thin. I feel I'm missing all of JLC's party tricks!

I was tempted to get the Mariner Memovox this time but - besides the price difference - I was put off by the extra height. I was probably overthinking it in the artificial environment of the boutique and, anyway, I think it's the same height as 2018 watch so you're obviously on familiar ground there.


----------



## WolfR32

Another of my JLC's
Dating around Korean War ...


----------



## carlhaluss

WolfR32 said:


> Another of my JLC's
> Dating around Korean War ...
> View attachment 15704563
> 
> View attachment 15704567


Love it! That is a real beauty and keepsake!


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Tribute to 1931


----------



## JustAbe

Have a safe, just, healthy, and prosperous start to the week!!


----------



## emiTstI

Polaris Geographic World Timer LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Checking in.👍🏼. Cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## cybercat




----------



## WhiskeyTengu




----------



## WhiskeyTengu

54B said:


> Polaris Mariner Date. I was close to buying the US limited edition gradient dial (imported to the UK) when this got released.


She's beautiful! How's the daily accuracy been thus far?


----------



## Heljestrand

New to me within the past few hours.... read the full story on how I obtained it here My personal Rolex Bubble bursted


----------



## jinp84

Deepsea on bracelet









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Whitebread

Only took it out for the pic, not getting a lot of wrist time nowadays.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## mario1971

Reverso 1931


----------



## Heljestrand

So far only wearing this one around the house and changing to a different "work watch"


----------



## 8past10




----------



## dominichimself




----------



## cybercat

Which watch?










 _ ~ Night watch ...  _ _ _ 🦉🌙


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## NardinNut




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## carlhaluss

March 4, 1931. Happy Anniversary Reverso!


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## 8past10

My new strap arrived today. The strap closely resembles the straps found on the 2020 JLC Master Control series. I had an extra JLC deployant clasp to attach it to.


----------



## gverso




----------



## carlhaluss

Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931. An Art Deco icon.


----------



## carlhaluss

Saturday's choice:


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## beefeater

Monday morning working with the Reverso Duo. Daylight Savings in the US means using that second dial to track colleagues in Europe!
















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## cybercat




----------



## ZAWatchman

My grail chronograph - saved quite a while to be able to buy it and almost gave up! Now, I will have to save for a bracelet as they are quite expensive.


----------



## Relo60

???Thursday ✌???


----------



## cybercat

2016 Master Control Date. 
Time flies ... - it'll be 5 years old tomorrow!


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## labcoatguy




----------



## mauhip

Spiff70 said:


>


This is stunning!

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Minimalist beauty


----------



## traf

First jlc but certainly not the last! Tribute to deep sea alarm euro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70

This is neither a JLC, nor a watch... but I think it has its place here










1934 Reutter Atmos, just before JLC bought the patent to Jean-Léon Reutter


----------



## Whitebread

Spiff70 said:


> This is neither a JLC, nor a watch... but I think it has its place here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1934 Reutter Atmos, just before JLC bought the patent to Jean-Léon Reutter


Very nice! It looks new, did you have the plating redone? I've had two, but nothing that old and not in rhodium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf

Honeymoon is strong with this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiff70

Whitebread said:


> Very nice! It looks new, did you have the plating redone? I've had two, but nothing that old and not in rhodium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks !
I was lucky, the case was in relative good condition and a thorough cleaning with very thin steel wool was enough ! but the dial has been re-silvered, the hands re-painted plus a complete overhaul of the caliber. Here is a picture before.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Tag7800




----------



## mathurss

GRUT 1931 Duoface










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Cocas




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## David76

my reverso 1931 TT


----------



## Cfosterm

My only JLC next one will be Reverso.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Pun

Mine Reverso continued on duty on second day.


----------



## Pun

Spiff70 said:


> Thanks !
> I was lucky, the case was in relative good condition and a thorough cleaning with very thin steel wool was enough ! but the dial has been re-silvered, the hands re-painted plus a complete overhaul of the caliber. Here is a picture before.


And keeping perfect time, in perpetual motion?


----------



## mario1971

Pun said:


> Mine Reverso continued on duty on second day.
> View attachment 15802225


Reverso are very cool watches.


----------



## Pun

mario1971 said:


> Reverso are very cool watches.
> View attachment 15802254


Especially these!!


----------



## Spiff70

Pun said:


> And keeping perfect time, in perpetual motion?


I haven't measured it precisely recently, I would say 1-2 minutes fast per month. Totally acceptable for me !


----------



## beefeater

Love the Reverso pics! Here's mine on a new suede strap.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## gverso




----------



## mario1971




----------



## Porsche993

http://imgur.com/kMjHeNt


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## A4A




----------



## whatsupmynameisbrian

gverso said:


> View attachment 15813976
> View attachment 15813977


Beautiful!


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your day 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## cybercat

... & your weekend too!


----------



## Paulsky

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Heljestrand

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 15830929
> View attachment 15830930


Beautiful dial! Best color way in that reference.


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## WatchEater666

Heljestrand said:


> Beautiful dial! Best color way in that reference.


It's definitely hard to photograph! That's probably the only shot I've taken that I think did it justice out of 100+ lol


----------



## harald-hans

At work ...


----------



## Investlord

Just picked up my first JLC in Miami, now ti.e for drinks by the pool as I watch the time pass*







*


----------



## word140

Got my first JLC today! Absolutely love it and had to work hard not to bring a few more home with me.


----------



## Investlord

word140 said:


> Got my first JLC today! Absolutely love it and had to work hard not to bring a few more home with me.
> 
> View attachment 15832577


Nice and congratulations! I as well just got my first jlc today.


----------



## word140

Investlord said:


> Nice and congratulations! I as well just got my first jlc today.


Great! Show some pics when you get a chance!


----------



## Investlord

word140 said:


> Great! Show some pics when you get a chance!


I posted one a couple above you but here's another bc I took a few today 😆


----------



## word140

sorry, missed that you were right above. Very nice!


----------



## whatsupmynameisbrian

word140 said:


> Got my first JLC today! Absolutely love it and had to work hard not to bring a few more home with me.
> 
> View attachment 15832577


Congrats man! It's beautiful!


----------



## whatsupmynameisbrian

Put my reverso back on the blue strap.


----------



## Cfosterm




----------



## JustAbe

90th Anniversay Reverso


----------



## Pongster




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## 54B

JustAbe said:


> 90th Anniversay Reverso
> View attachment 15834724


Wow. The good and burgundy look so good together. Enjoy


----------



## JustAbe

54B said:


> Wow. The good and burgundy look so good together. Enjoy


Thank you @54B!! I love the Burgundy dial on the anniversary. 😊🙏


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## mastaplana

One of the most satisfying PR indicators - with a Jump Hour display.

Jaeger LeCoultre Grande Reverso 
Ref 240.8.14. Manual wind with 8 Days Power Reserve.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Boris61

Master Calendar


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Pongster




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## gverso

working on accuracy


----------



## gverso

wearing the sun on my wrist


----------



## Porsche993




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 🍷😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## moting

Purchased today









Sent from my SM-G9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Nick Riviera

I'm new to the forum, these are my JLC's. The brand is extraordinarily good IMHO!


----------



## cybercat

It's been 30º, hot & sticky :










- time for a change from the alligator










... to the bracelet :


----------



## Spiff70




----------



## Stretch44

Just joined the JLC club with a Reverso Duo.


----------



## wolfpilp




----------



## drginzo

Polaris Automatic. Hilarious that they call in a dive watch with a leather strap. Still it looks awesome and might be good for many occasions. Next JLC Pick Up with probably be a Master Geographic, the previous generation with the black strap.


----------



## cybercat

Last Monday ...


----------



## DaleEArnold

Powered by LeCoultre 8 Day Movement..


----------



## mario1971

Reverso 1931.


----------



## drginzo

MrZoSo said:


> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


That is a really cool piece! How well does it run?


----------



## drginzo

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Dial color is amazing. I could look at it all day. JLC has had some really nice releases lately.


----------



## drginzo

moting said:


> Purchased today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9810 using Tapatalk


Nice! I have one of these on order, but won't get it for a little while. It looks like it'll be a great every day wearer to work on days when I'm a bit more dressed up.


----------



## MrZoSo

drginzo said:


> That is a really cool piece! How well does it run?


Thanks! I love it. Runs like a top! I wear it every so often to make sure it's getting the love it deserves. Had it serviced 2 yrs ago and the AD offered to buy it lol


----------



## martin_blank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drginzo

MrZoSo said:


> Thanks! I love it. Runs like a top! I wear it every so often to make sure it's getting the love it deserves. Had it serviced 2 yrs ago and the AD offered to buy it lol


You might consider getting an appraisal from a a high level watch nerd. Maybe just start emailing a few of the big names until someone responds. It looks like a really special piece. Looked like it might be mostly original too.


----------



## SinCity




----------



## Spiff70




----------



## mario1971

Middle of the day at work.


----------



## cybercat

In the pocket...


----------



## beefeater

Picked up some new straps, so trying them out. Here's my Duoface on a dark brown ostrich strap. Very classic look, I suppose.


----------



## carlhaluss

DaleEArnold said:


> Powered by LeCoultre 8 Day Movement..


That is just great! And what an amazing Panerai to own!  Glad you shared this with us!!


----------



## carlhaluss

Tribute Tuesday! Yesterday, I received 2 beautiful straps from Casa Fagliano. This one is the brown Cordovan. Since I first saw this strap on the Tribute 1931 US Edition years ago, I have had in my mind that if I ever get the Tribute 1931, that is a strap I want for it. Got the watch last year, and this year the strap. I got one in black as well.


----------



## MrZoSo

drginzo said:


> You might consider getting an appraisal from a a high level watch nerd. Maybe just start emailing a few of the big names until someone responds. It looks like a really special piece. Looked like it might be mostly original too.


It's solid 14k and a SS back which was a bit of a rare configuration. Everything is original except the winding crown, which was replaced with the OEM JLC crown. I doubt it's worth much though.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Pun

Basic Reverso, perhaps the best too...


----------



## Porsche993

DaleEArnold said:


> Powered by LeCoultre 8 Day Movement..


Is that a FrankenPanerai? And whats up with the date window?


----------



## JustAbe

This old man came back from the Spa at Le Sentier, fully lubed and groomed. 😊


----------



## Relo60

Check in time👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## beefeater

New strap and a sunny, summer day with the Reverso.


----------



## 8past10

Happy to have mine back after service!


----------



## cybercat

On new shoes, which match mine 🤗 ...










Bright & sunny here, but showers & thunderstorms forecast for the weekend & early week, so it'll be back on the bracelet shortly.


----------



## Cayenne06

New strap for the MCC2


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Memorial Day to all my friends in the U.S. Wearing my pride & joy. JLC Reverso Tribute to 1931. On Casa Fagliano Brown Cordovan Leather.


----------



## bigclive2011

Looking good Carl 👍


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Looking good Carl 👍


Thanks, Clive! Kind of wish I still had a PAM to share, but the last one is gone unfortunately. Nevertheless, life still does go on!


----------



## bigclive2011

There will be others, once a Paneristi .......


----------



## Paulsky

carlhaluss said:


> Happy Memorial Day to all my friends in the U.S. Wearing my pride & joy. JLC Reverso Tribute to 1931. On Casa Fagliano Brown Cordovan Leather.


Man that's a beautiful watch. The more I look at it the more I want it. But I already have a duo face and these 1931s are going for upwards of 10K. Not sure it would be a wise decision, but then is anything wise about this hobby.


----------



## carlhaluss

Paulsky said:


> Man that's a beautiful watch. The more I look at it the more I want it. But I already have a duo face and these 1931s are going for upwards of 10K. Not sure it would be a wise decision, but then is anything wise about this hobby.


Well, I got mine just over a year ago. At the time it was $7200, although there were others at higher prices. And the price I paid was almost the same as MSRP in 2014-15. Although on top of that I sitll had to pay and additional 17% to import into Canada. I had waited long enough, and sure the prices were not going down. I have seen them go up steadily in the past year. They don't seem to come up as often now, so I would say if you want one badly, get it now. Believe me, there is nothing like it! After I first saw one in 2015, I could never get it out of my mind!


----------



## Paulsky

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I got mine just over a year ago. At the time it was $7200, although there were others at higher prices. And the price I paid was almost the same as MSRP in 2014-15. Although on top of that I sitll had to pay and additional 17% to import into Canada. I had waited long enough, and sure the prices were not going down. I have seen them go up steadily in the past year. They don't seem to come up as often now, so I would say if you want one badly, get it now. Believe me, there is nothing like it! After I first saw one in 2015, I could never get it out of my mind!


I hear you. I would have to sell my white dial 39mm Oyster Perpetual or Speedmaster 145.022 on a 1450 bracelet to make such a deal work. Not sure I want to go in that direction. But if some unexpected cash were to come in I think that would be my choice.


----------



## spammy

New Master Control Calendar, my first (and may be the last for a while!) luxury watch, just picked up from AD few days ago, loving it so far. Taken directly from a Pixel 5, no PS whatsoever.





  








PXL_20210529_155930528.jpg




__
spammy


__
Jun 2, 2021












  








PXL_20210529_155942911.jpg




__
spammy


__
Jun 2, 2021












  








PXL_20210529_160049025.jpg




__
spammy


__
Jun 2, 2021












  








PXL_20210529_160132173.jpg




__
spammy


__
Jun 2, 2021












  








PXL_20210529_160139335.jpg




__
spammy


__
Jun 2, 2021


----------



## cybercat

spammy said:


> New Master Control Calendar, my first (and may be the last for a while!) luxury watch, just picked up from AD few days ago, loving it so far. Taken directly from a Pixel 5, no PS whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210529_155930528.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> spammy
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 2, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210529_155942911.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> spammy
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 2, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210529_160049025.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> spammy
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 2, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210529_160132173.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> spammy
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 2, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210529_160139335.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> spammy
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 2, 2021


Congratulations Spammy, what a spectacular watch - wear it in good health for many many years to come!


----------



## 54B

spammy said:


> New Master Control Calendar, my first (and may be the last for a while!) luxury watch, just picked up from AD few days ago, loving it so far. Taken directly from a Pixel 5, no PS whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PXL_20210529_155930528.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> spammy
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 2, 2021


Great choice and looks good on the wrist. Enjoy wearing it and seeing that strap become unique to you.


----------



## spammy

54B said:


> Great choice and looks good on the wrist. Enjoy wearing it and seeing that strap become unique to you.


Thanks, initially I was worried it might be a little too big and too bulky but they really don't feel all that much weight, think the leather strap really helped on the weight and the thin bezel really helped to make it not looking too bulky.


----------



## Whitebread

New strap finally arrived, so took the Dualie out for a spin (didn't even take the time to set the date first).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Getting very hot n sticky, so I've put the alligator & Novonappa straps away until autumn. 
Back on the bracelet...


----------



## Whitebread

cybercat said:


> Getting very hot n sticky, so I've put the alligator & Novonappa straps away until autumn.
> Back on the bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 15921128


I have the same bracelet as you for my Dualmatic but just switched the other way. LOL

Love your backyard, by the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Whitebread said:


> I have the same bracelet as you for my Dualmatic but just switched the other way. LOL


Ah - I'm guessing it may not be 36ºC & 98% humidity there?



Whitebread said:


> Love your backyard, by the way.


Miss the lush grass, but saves having to mow the lawn in the heat... ?


----------



## mchent

From earlier this week.


----------



## JustAbe

Another day at the office!! Have a great weekend everyone 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe

Blessed Sunday y'all!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe

Have a safe, just, healthy, and prosperous start to the week everyone!!!


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers 👏👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

At work ... in sports.


----------



## Ray Wong

Deep sea chrono boutique.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch44




----------



## 8past10

jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The blue strap looks great on that exceptional and stunning Duometre!


----------



## mario1971

Reverso 1931 on ostrich - neat and comfortable.


----------



## NewProggie

Feeling the summer vibes already on this hot day in June with my Polaris Date


----------



## jmc1080

My contribution.


----------



## jimiwilli

8past10 said:


> The blue strap looks great on that exceptional and stunning Duometre!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Ray Wong said:


> Deep sea chrono boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


I've been hunting for one of these. After seeing this combo, the hunt is now an obsession 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Father's Day to all fathers out there! In honor of Father's Day, wearing my JLC Reverso Tribute to 1931!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinle

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


that looks familiar 😂


----------



## DRWWE

My small collection:


----------



## Stewpot

New to me Polaris date. More than fills the gap left by getting rid of my Exp39. The dial finishing and textures on the Polaris are fantastic









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## JustAbe

JLC perpetual bliss for today!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone! 👍😷


----------



## NM-1

Love the bracelet. Not the adjustment so much.


----------



## 8past10

Wearing my blue alligator strap for the 4th


----------



## Vinel




----------



## Relo60

Checking in 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## cybercat




----------



## JustAbe

At work on a break!! 😊


----------



## JustAbe

The flipside!!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## atmfrank

my "entry-level" Master Geo.


----------



## cmchong77




----------



## Idris007

Hello everyone, New member here and would like to share my current JLC collection.

A commissioned Reverso by a departmental store in Japan, Stainless Steel with a showcase sapphire glass for movement on the other side of the silver dial.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Here is another uncommon Lecoultre of mine, the only true 24hr display JLC. It is known as the QuarterMaster from the early 50's. Tropical Dial with crazing/webs and strong patina on what used to be SS polished hour markers and numerals that are now gilt.










Last but not least another uncommon JLC with multiple faceted flaring lugs and a integrated bezel that has been stepped and chamfered. Late 40s- Early 50s.


----------



## atmfrank

Black is beautiful. Arrived today and couldn't be happier.


----------



## mario1971




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## justinle

DRWWE said:


> My small collection:


Very nice!!


----------



## cybercat

2016 Master Control on OEM bracelet around town today :
I grabbed late lunch in a fast food place in town this afternoon. Surprisingly wasn't too bad & hit the spot nicely&#8230;










Covid-related stuff gone upmarket :










Bought a load of fresh food for better-half & I over the weekend, bit heavily-laden & hot for a 50 minute waterfront-walk, so took the tram home for a change ~


----------



## MB6875

My early 60s Memovox. I don't know much about it as my father-in-law passed long before I acquired it


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday 🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugb88




----------



## pyiyha




----------



## fgarian




----------



## Slange00

Loving my new master control chronograph - looks significantly better in actuality compared to the marketing pictures.


----------



## cybercat

Sunday, setting sun ...


----------



## Eugb88

Relo60 said:


> Happy Sunday 🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 16046521


Wow, incredible photo! You really nailed the depth of the blue dial. Love it!


----------



## whatcar2012




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## 54B

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16088139


Thanks for sharing. Would love to see one of these in the metal.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DVR

I believe this is my first post in the JLC section. I have been a JLC owner since 2005 and own 3.
This is the watch I am currently wearing. A 2015 Master Compressor Memovox (production ended years before, but I bought it new in '15). The bracelet I just got last week. Originally it came on a strap.


----------



## NewProggie

JLC Polaris Date


----------



## JustAbe

JLC movement PAM 👍😷


----------



## Relo60

Giving some wrist time for my Polaris ❤😊😷🖖🏼. Enjoy your Sunday 🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Michael5959




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## zephyrus17




----------



## enzo1

Dads


----------



## franco60

Tribute to Deep Sea Alarm









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet




----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Underwater shot


----------



## Hollywood Quiet




----------



## Hollywood Quiet




----------



## ronhan

Reverso Latitude








Regards, Ron


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## TimeWellSpent

Here is mine:


----------



## martin_blank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

Received my Polaris Mariner Date back from having the lume replaced under warranty. Just in time for the end of summer!


----------



## 54B

martin_blank said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to see the Master Calendar worn with trainers. It's such a versatile watch. Great strap.


----------



## martin_blank

54B said:


> Nice to see the Master Calendar worn with trainers. It's such a versatile watch. Great strap.


Thanks!

The new straps really dress it down but even before I always felt this was a sportier watch than given credit for between the lumed dial, chunky bezel and swim-rated wr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## mario1971




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday cheers 🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## NardinNut

Hollywood Quiet said:


> View attachment 16116062


That’s an awesome pair!


----------



## cfree011

Just got this a week ago. My daily now.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattjames84

_my_


----------



## 8past10




----------



## Watch Free Fall

🤙


----------



## mario1971




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DaleEArnold

Powered by a LeCoultre 8 Day .....


----------



## Ltelers

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16176136


I'm strongly considering getting this beautiful model. May I ask if this one is the medium or large version?


----------



## Abe Fromen

My Master Compressor Memovox


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## mario1971




----------



## Minhndn

Happy Friday


----------



## gpobernardo

Sharing my extra-legible Polaris Date. Cheers! 🍻


----------



## Relo60

No date version 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Kaischi

New Fluco strap for my Reverso…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWellSpent

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16190932


This is a gorgeous watch, absolutely stunning. Congratulations! What model is this?


----------



## JustAbe

TimeWellSpent said:


> This is a gorgeous watch, absolutely stunning. Congratulations! What model is this?


Thank you, @TimeWellSpent!! 😊

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Eight Days Perpetual 40  Ref. 1613401 / Q1613401
Circa 2012-2015
Watch Features:

18k white gold case
Fixed bezel
Sunburst silver dial
White gold dauphine hands
22 Diamonds gem-set Indexes
1 high-quality diamond on the crown
Perpetual calendar
Day and night indicator with a straight hand
Power reserve indicator with a straight hand
Date sub-dial with a straight hand
Moon phase sub-dial with a small moon hand indicating age of the moon
Moon phase sub-dial outer rim with a straight hand indicating the day of the week
Month sub-dial with a straight hand
Year window
Eight days / 192 hours power reserve / Jaeger LeCoultre Calibre JLC 876-440B hand-wound movement / 37 Jewels / 262 parts / 28800 vph


----------



## carlhaluss

Tribute to Reverso Friday! This special edition was introduced in 2011 for a few short years. The Reverso Tribute to 1931. Celebrating the 80th Anniversary of the Reverso. It remains the favorite watch in my collection and my all time favorite watch!











Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## NardinNut

Love it when I forget I set the alarm and it goes off. Only alarm that makes me happy when it goes off


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ronhan

Reverso Latitude Classique








Regards, Ron


----------



## Dixan

Each of these JLCs were my "favorite watch of all time," at some point. I miss every one of these beautiful watches, as I no longer own most of them. While almost all have found new homes, my Navy SEALs Alarm is one that will never leave the lineup. ;-)


























































































































































































A few of the JLCs I’ve owned over the years are missing here. Still, it’s kind of fun to see all of these photos together here.  👍🏻 🍻


----------



## NardinNut

Dixan said:


> Each of these JLCs were my "favorite watch of all time," at some point. I miss every one of these beautiful watches, as I no longer own most of them. While almost all have found new homes, my Navy SEALs Alarm is one that will never leave the lineup. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of the JLCs I’ve owned over the years are missing here. Still, it’s kind of fun to see all of these photos together here.


Great collection and pictures!! I’ve always loved the Navy Seals Alarm. Just wish it wasn’t so think. I’ve only had two JLCs: Polaris Auto (gone now) and 50th Anniversary Memovox (still have). Looks like I need to try some more out (and take photography classes)!


----------



## Dixan

NardinNut said:


> Great collection and pictures!! I’ve always loved the Navy Seals Alarm. Just wish it wasn’t so think. I’ve only had two JLCs: Polaris Auto (gone now) and 50th Anniversary Memovox (still have). Looks like I need to try some more out (and take photography classes)!


 Thanks. I’ve never had an issue with the NSA’s thickness. Then again, I also find my Ti PloProf to wear very comfortably, as well. Congrats on your very nice JLCs. And nice photo. ;-) I no longer own almost all of the ones from above, but I’m very grateful to have experienced them, over the years.  👍🏻


----------



## NardinNut

Thought I’d try changing up the Memovox today. Never taken it off it’s rubber strap before. Needless to say, damn you JLC and your spacing on the spring bar holes! What a PITA


----------



## Dixan

NardinNut said:


> Thought I’d try changing up the Memovox today. Never taken it off it’s rubber strap before. Needless to say, damn you JLC and your spacing on the spring bar holes! What a PITA


That looks great! Sportier. 👍🏻


----------



## 54B

NardinNut said:


> Thought I’d try changing up the Memovox today. Never taken it off it’s rubber strap before. Needless to say, damn you JLC and your spacing on the spring bar holes! What a PITA


Second that! That look really works - the textures complement each other well and it's a nice match between the lume and the borders on the strap.


----------



## jopo1

We are back in the 1946 year with JLC


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Relo60

👋🏼👋🏼😊😄😷Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Lukebor

New in the family - love this watch!


----------



## Tamdee

Tribute duoface. I really love it
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

Reverso 1931, the only, cult, unique.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Redbox02

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16262855


Doing homework on the different sizes. What model number is yours. Thanks


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fadofa

My elderly squadra.


----------



## pursang

As someone who has been waiting three months for my first Reverso from a grey market dealer I gotta say this thread is keeping me spirited. 

Can't wait to take a wrist shot of the Monoface Medium Thin that you've all seen hundreds of times already 😅


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso. Truly and anywhere, anytime watch!😎


----------



## drhr




----------



## cybercat




----------



## jopo1

Military JLC for the german Military. Nice piece of History from the year 1942.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

👍


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpaciolla

This one just landed and I could not be happier











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah

Never thought I'll own two.


----------



## Bryden




----------



## cbender

Here is my first JLC. Very nice, substantial watch on a unique OEM JLC nato strap. I like the larger sizes of Breitling, Rolex, JLC...etc.

Probably will sell this soon as I have my eye on something new. I never keep a piece too long, it's just so hard when there are so many watches for sale. 

Chad


----------



## zephyrus17




----------



## 8past10

zephyrus17 said:


> View attachment 16297134


That is a beautiful Polaris. Love the dial textures, great photo.


----------



## 8past10




----------



## Relo60

JLC check in. Cheers 😊😷🎄🙏🏼✌🏼


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ronhan

Reverso Latitude!








Regards, Ron


----------



## rajeevs




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## cybercat




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## cybercat

_*Happy New Year !







*_


----------



## carlhaluss

Starting 2022 with a Classic: JLC Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute To 1931.


----------



## Kaischi

New strap for Xmas this year


----------



## choas06




----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## chnzwh

My first serious watch (and happens to be a JLC)


----------



## Burntouttrader




----------



## 8past10




----------



## cybercat




----------



## jamilgallp

Here's the small rose gold ultra-thin master 145279S manual wind caliber 849 from the early-mid 2000's. Robust and accurate shinning machine! Pictures can do it justice. Long live to JLC.


----------



## atmfrank




----------



## bmats




----------



## mario1971

The watch came back from adjustment. The result after one week of observation is swallowing, + 12s a day. I'll keep watching him ... damn it, I thought it could be done better.


----------



## scott.french3




----------



## cybercat




----------



## mario1971




----------



## gobbi




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday 🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## ronhan

Reverso Monday








Regards, Ron


----------



## JLCLover

Just received this beauty :]


----------



## 8past10




----------



## sharpq

Just got it, love it!


----------



## Skitalets

sharpq said:


> Just got it, love it!
> View attachment 16430939


Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat




----------



## atennisplayah




----------



## Willbrink

Bidle said:


> In all other threads they have a topic on top where everybody can post their watch. I like those threads a lot, just for looking at the nice photo's and now and then you come agross a model you don't know.
> So I hope we can all show our JLC in this topic.
> 
> Unfortunately I've only one... but still very happy with it. Maybe I'll buy a more "classic" model when I'm older!
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 02 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 09 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 07 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 03 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 10 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 12 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Who's next!??


I have the same watch. Don't think I will ever get rid of that one.


----------



## Pun

Just bought today.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## arolex

NMGE17 said:


> Here is my one and only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some fantastic examples here - can we make this thread a 'sticky'?
> 
> Nigel


That’s a beauty Nigel.


----------



## arolex

Pun said:


> Just bought today.
> View attachment 16451178


Such an Elegant, classy watch.


----------



## cmchong77

Amvox1 on Staib mesh


----------



## Rodentman




----------



## Willmunny




----------



## 54B

Master Calendar


----------



## 54B

Happy World Book Day!


----------



## cmchong77

Wife’s new 36mm Ultra Thin Moonphase


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## runhmc

Bidle said:


> In all other threads they have a topic on top where everybody can post their watch. I like those threads a lot, just for looking at the nice photo's and now and then you come agross a model you don't know.
> So I hope we can all show our JLC in this topic.
> 
> Unfortunately I've only one... but still very happy with it. Maybe I'll buy a more "classic" model when I'm older!
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 02 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 09 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 07 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 03 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 10 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 12 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Who's next!??


----------



## runhmc

Finally got my first JLC this is the Valentino Rossi Limited Edition Master Compressor. Been wanting a JLC for a very long time and when I saw this I had to have it. Love how the yellow pops!


----------



## bmats

received today. even looks so much better in person than in pictures.


----------



## runhmc

Bidle said:


> In all other threads they have a topic on top where everybody can post their watch. I like those threads a lot, just for looking at the nice photo's and now and then you come agross a model you don't know.
> So I hope we can all show our JLC in this topic.
> 
> Unfortunately I've only one... but still very happy with it. Maybe I'll buy a more "classic" model when I'm older!
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 02 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 09 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 07 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 03 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 10 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 12 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Who's next!??


My JLC Master Compressor Valentino Rossi Edition! Love this piece!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## cybercat




----------



## bobz32

Enjoying my new strap that finally came in last week:


----------



## Burntouttrader

bobz32 said:


> Enjoying my new strap that finally came in last week:
> View attachment 16529506
> 
> View attachment 16529507


How long did the strap take if you don’t mind my asking?


----------



## allfacts




----------



## blucupp




----------



## bobz32

Burntouttrader said:


> How long did the strap take if you don’t mind my asking?


Placed the order through my jeweler in mid November. Then recently was quoted it would be another 6-10 weeks and then it just arrived, so YMMV. Think it is mostly a back order with the beige.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## bmats




----------



## PinotNoir




----------



## ctarshus

Is it just me or is there a lot of texture going on in this shot? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendr1k23




----------



## Rodentman

Just back from the AD with this new Polaris...


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

Triple Calendar late 1940’s


----------



## cybercat

Whatsapp message yesterday evening saying the easy-change alligator strap/deployant I'd ordered late last year had arrived at the JLC boutique in the International Finance Centre ...









_Extremely_ comfy right off the bat. It'll still need to 'break in' for 2-3 months or so, but a couple of early snaps late this afternoon...


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10




----------



## 54B

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Calendar to see out the Easter weekend.


----------



## jimiwilli

On vacation this week and brought 5 watches: This, JLC Geophysics, Rolex Kermit, Speedy, Polaris Chrono Blue. Have all my bases covered! 

And

Maybe the first picture with a Duomètre and Yeezys 450 slates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

jimiwilli said:


> Maybe the first picture with a Duomètre and Yeezys 450 slates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most probably. A great combination, even if it is unlikely! Have a great holiday (it sounds as though you are)


----------



## jimiwilli

54B said:


> Most probably. A great combination, even if it is unlikely! Have a great holiday (it sounds as though you are)


We are! Wife and I already drunk by 2pm! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blucupp




----------



## Rodentman

Got this jlc strap yesterday...


----------



## ctarshus

Just received my bespoke Casa Fagliano strap, absolutely thrilled!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtmoore

my everyday beater


----------



## jtmoore

evening beater


----------



## ViktorStryder

jtmoore said:


> View attachment 16593517
> 
> 
> my everyday beater


Great shot. May I ask where you sourced the bracelet? I have mine on a beads of rice sourced from Bulang & Sons which is too fine - in my view it needs something more robust!


----------



## ronenash

Reverso GMT


----------



## jtmoore

ViktorStryder said:


> Great shot. May I ask where you sourced the bracelet? I have mine on a beads of rice sourced from Bulang & Sons which is too fine - in my view it needs something more robust!


That is a Vintage Technos Bracelet; from my research on the original DSA it came optional with a very similar bracelet stamped JLC. I looked for years to put these 2 together.

this watch got me started looking: Jaeger LeCoultre Deep Sea Alarm


----------



## ViktorStryder

That’s quite something - thanks!


----------



## justinle




----------



## ronhan

Reverso Classique








Regards, Ron


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Pun

I just can't resist not taking this out..


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sycopupy

I've always been a big Reverso fan but something else always caught my attention and money until I finally joined the JLC family.


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## cybercat

Congratullations Eric! 
Wear in good health and hope you like it as much as I do mine.


----------



## cybercat

New JLC Alligator strap in blue for mine : ~

















Beginning to change to the usual hot & humid summer weather here though, so will need to put this back on the adjustable steel bracelet fairly soon, to save from ruining the leather.


----------



## Erik_H

cybercat said:


> Congratullations Eric!
> Wear in good health and hope you like it as much as I do mine.


Thanks to you for giving me inspiration to get one. I absolutely love it!


----------



## rhern213

Delighted new owner of a Master Calendar with a blue alligator strap. Can't take my eyes off it!


----------



## Gruen49




----------



## cybercat




----------



## GlasIsGreen

1951, steel and rose gold
30mm diameter (which looks a decent size on my wrist!)
sage green alligator strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 8past10




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Marinoj

This was my first ”real” watch


----------



## pyiyha

Just bought my wife Reverso Classique Small 20x33mm, 260.8.86, manual wind with bracelet.
She is not so fond of the bracelet, so I will be swapping the ostrich strap on her Cartier to the incoming JLC and putting the Cartier on a lizard strap.

She is very excited with the purchase as she much prefers the modern stainless, arabic look of the Reverso over the more formal gold, roman numeral look of the Must de Cartier Tank that she has at the moment.

Waiting for it to cross the pond from Japan...
Seller's pic.









It will go perfectly with my Reverso Classique 252.8.86.


----------



## allfacts




----------



## cybercat




----------



## davespcy

My first jlc. Got it with a leather strap and ordered the rubber strip from the boutique. The strap really makes the watch. The blue








dial is just spectacular.


----------



## baodai6062




----------



## SandyLemon




----------



## Stomard11

Regards I have some and I love them


----------



## Tag7800

My first Amvox SHOULD be here today! Actually yesterday but there was some delay at Fedex so fingers crossed!


----------



## 911rex

I have always wanted one of these....finally took the plunge. Was fortunate to get a brand new velcro and the rubber clad bracelet (which is amazing), however....here it is on a miami blue Horus.


----------



## TimeWellSpent




----------



## JaguarXE

Hi everyone, just registered to the forum today, here is my MUT Moon.


----------



## Reubin

JaguarXE said:


> Hi everyone, just registered to the forum today, here is my MUT Moon.
> 
> View attachment 16779309
> 
> View attachment 16779308


An elegant watch. That very watch fully reignited my interest in watches after many years. During a recent trip to London, I began stopping in several watch boutiques and my interest suddenly jump-started. The last full day, I stopped in Harrods and tried on that very watch. Though I did not buy it, I was hooked and have since focused on JLC.


----------



## Relo60

JaguarXE said:


> Hi everyone, just registered to the forum today, here is my MUT Moon.
> 
> View attachment 16779309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16779308


Beautiful watch👍🏼.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Relo60




----------



## cybercat

Pocket shot this afternoon ...








... while waiting for takeaway lunch


----------



## downunder888

Hello all, here is my greenie


----------



## traf

Tribute to deep sea alarm euro











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

Congrats! Stunning watch!

I have the AMVOX 1 and it is becoming one of my favorite, splitting wrist time with my Polaris.




Tag7800 said:


> My first Amvox SHOULD be here today! Actually yesterday but there was some delay at Fedex so fingers crossed!
> 
> View attachment 16771441


----------



## watch.vana

let me try to keep the momovox trend alive!








!


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## traf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## masbret

This one today.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## yawn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reubin

yawn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!


----------



## watch.vana

yawn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WOAH!!! darn.. 
please show us more of that watch!!!


----------



## masbret

yawn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incredible! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Reubin

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16841883


Elegant


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

sector dial


----------



## Reubin

EDM Perpetual Collective said:


> sector dial
> 
> View attachment 16853513


Very nice looking watch!


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

Reubin said:


> Very nice looking watch!


Thank you!! cheers!


----------



## masbret

Stunning!



EDM Perpetual Collective said:


> sector dial
> 
> View attachment 16853513


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective

masbret said:


> Stunning!


thank you sir!


----------



## yawn

watch.vana said:


> WOAH!!! darn..
> please show us more of that watch!!!


Under the Sun front and back


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch.vana

yawn said:


> Under the Sun front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Wow !!!! you ar Amy new hero! its a beautiful watch!


----------



## watch.vana

More pics here if y’all wanna follow 


__
http://instagr.am/p/Ch2VSpErbtn/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

I tried a Zuludiver rubber strap on my Amvox 1 and I think I like it. 
I'll keep it on for a while. 
I was surprised that it fit without the need for curved spring bars.
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnireland

I'm new to JLC...just about a month now. It started a few years ago when I got into a conversation with a man about his
gold and steel reverso on the ostrich strap. And that watch has been floating around in my mind ever since. But for the last 26 years, I've been a Rolex enthusiast. Still, I've done all I've wanted to do with that brand...have three keepers and two I'll find new homes for. And I have an 18 Omega Constellation from the late 50s that is also a keeper. So I started wondering the internet for Reversos. Found a nice white gold classic in Australia but I really need a second hand. And I also wanted to recreate that two tone one I originally saw. Low and behold...this Grand Taille appeared and I grabbed it. I thought that my solve my curiosity by a week later a Master Control Ultra Thin...and the rest is history. I must say, the more I learn about JLC, the more impressed I become. And on the wrist, they are wonderful.


----------



## Reubin

Two beautiful watches. The MC is understated elegance.


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## 8past10

I deleted the photo from yesterday with one I took today, I think it is slightly better. Wishing everyone a great weekend!


----------



## Grahamsjz

New strap


----------



## Reubin

Grahamsjz said:


> New strap
> 
> View attachment 16890176


Beautiful watch. Need to see more of the strap! 😀


----------



## Watch Free Fall

View attachment 16890758


----------



## Grahamsjz

Reubin said:


> Beautiful watch. Need to see more of the strap! 😀


fair point!

it is an old one, limited edition of 500 and very different to todays line up - but I do really like it and the rubberised titanium band has given it a very different look to the original black leather with yellow stitching. (I have a new one of those but can’t see me putting that on for a while).


----------



## Grahamsjz

Grahamsjz said:


> fair point!
> 
> it is an old one, limited edition of 500 and very different to todays line up - but I do really like it and the rubberised titanium band has given it a very different look to the original black leather with yellow stitching. (I have a new one of those but can’t see me putting that on for a while).


----------



## Reubin

Grahamsjz said:


> View attachment 16892244


 Very nice combo!


----------



## Mpnunes

I’ve had this for less than a week and already it’s my favorite. The dial is stunning in person…hard to capture in picture but when it catches the light right it literally shines. This one’s a keeper


----------



## ronhan

Reverso Classic (Latitude series)








Regards, Ron


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

976 grande small seconds


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Datejust10019

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph Sector Dial, reference Q1538530, caliber 751G.
A rare find these days selling 30% over original MSRP, this limited edition reference was 
introduced and acclaimed in 2017 and surprisingly discontinued by JLC in 2019.


----------



## Reubin

Datejust10019 said:


> View attachment 16908466
> 
> Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph Sector Dial, reference Q1538530, caliber 751G.
> A rare find these days selling 30% over original MSRP, this limited edition reference was
> introduced and acclaimed in 2017 and surprisingly discontinued by JLC in 2019.


Elegant


----------



## Timelybehaviour05




----------



## ninjin

I've become a JLC owner!


----------



## masbret

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## davespcy

Datejust10019 said:


> View attachment 16908466
> 
> Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph Sector Dial, reference Q1538530, caliber 751G.
> A rare find these days selling 30% over original MSRP, this limited edition reference was
> introduced and acclaimed in 2017 and surprisingly discontinued by JLC in 2019.


Gorgeous!!! I just bought one on Chrono. waiting for delivery!!!


----------



## 54B

masbret said:


> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


It's a lovely watch and that's a great photo of it!


----------



## 54B

Mpnunes said:


> I’ve had this for less than a week and already it’s my favorite. The dial is stunning in person…hard to capture in picture but when it catches the light right it literally shines. This one’s a keeper
> View attachment 16892996


Such a nice "sleeper" watch


----------



## masbret

54B said:


> It's a lovely watch and that's a great photo of it!


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kiwi71

Datejust10019 said:


> View attachment 16908466
> 
> Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph Sector Dial, reference Q1538530, caliber 751G.
> A rare find these days selling 30% over original MSRP, this limited edition reference was
> introduced and acclaimed in 2017 and surprisingly discontinued by JLC in 2019.


My Sector Dial Q1548530


----------



## davespcy

Datejust10019 said:


> View attachment 16908466
> 
> Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Chronograph Sector Dial, reference Q1538530, caliber 751G.
> A rare find these days selling 30% over original MSRP, this limited edition reference was
> introduced and acclaimed in 2017 and surprisingly discontinued by JLC in 2019.


just got mine!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## davespcy

What a great pic! I have the same watch but can never get my photos of it to come out like that! You just used your phone??
View attachment 16943112

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Relo60

davespcy said:


> What a great pic! I have the same watch but can never get my photos of it to come out like that! You just used your phone??
> View attachment 16943112


[/QUOTE]

Thank you Dave. yes, using an IPhone 8.


----------



## Reubin

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16943112


This is a beautiful watch. I would like to ask a few questions if you wouldn’t mind answering. I have been considering – and still am - a Mariner Date for my next purchase. However, I saw the Polaris blue chronograph in a store, and really liked the dial colors. I don’t want the chronograph, but I’m now thinking about the very watch that you posted, which I understand has the same dial colors. Did you consider other Polaris models and, if so, what factors led you to the blue automatic? Thanks.


----------



## Relo60

Reubin said:


> This is a beautiful watch. I would like to ask a few questions if you wouldn’t mind answering. I have been considering – and still am - a Mariner Date for my next purchase. However, I saw the Polaris blue chronograph in a store, and really liked the dial colors. I don’t want the chronograph, but I’m now thinking about the very watch that you posted, which I understand has the same dial colors. Did you consider other Polaris models and, if so, what factors led you to the blue automatic? Thanks.


Thanks for the kind words Reubin.
When my Polaris first came out(especially the blue dial) I fell in love with it. Went straight to the dealer. Tried it on and bought it. While blue is one of my favourite colours, I especially love this for its 3 shades of blue starting from the inner to the outer circle. Also, it had a no date, applied hour markers and an 8 year warranty. I’m not into chronographs (more expensive to service). But who knows, I might get a chronograph in the futrue. The blue no date Polaris was a “love at first sight” kinda thing for me. The only tiny gripe I have is that triangle pip at 12 tends to move around a few millilitres to the left or right. I just wish the crown at 2 o clock was screwed down. But no big deal. It’s been over 2 years now and love it every time I wear it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Reubin

@Relo60 Thanks for your detailed response. I may join your club. The blues on the Polaris automatic are mesmerizing, especially as set off against the beautiful stainless steel case.


----------



## Kingmav77




----------



## phrede




----------



## 8past10




----------



## cybercat




----------



## pattymac




----------



## Reubin

pattymac said:


> View attachment 16964580


Wow!


----------



## johnireland

Here are my two new ones...both from 1957, both bumper auto movements. The one with the date is a 9k alloy case, the other, without the date, is 10k gold filled. Both 35mm. This brings my JLC count to 4 examples. My Rolex group is also 4, I gave my brother one as a gift this morning. And my Omegas now count four...so I need to stand in a cold shower now and enjoy what I have.


----------



## allfacts




----------



## allfacts

70 year old Memovox, alarm still works like a charm.


----------



## cybercat

Freshly snapped this morning ...


----------



## phrede

Still this


----------



## Reubin

So exquisite. Add to your keeper list?


----------



## phrede

Reubin said:


> So exquisite. Add to your keeper list?


Yes, yes I will add it ;-)


----------



## apelsin.med.urverk

Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Calendar 140.8.98.S


----------



## Mpnunes

MC Date


----------



## ANOpax

Not strictly my JLC but this arrived today for my wife. She’s extremely fussy about watches but this one was love at first sight.


----------



## allfacts

ANOpax said:


> Not strictly my JLC but this arrived today for my wife. She’s extremely fussy about watches but this one was love at first sight.
> 
> View attachment 16990680
> 
> 
> View attachment 16990678
> 
> 
> View attachment 16990677
> 
> 
> View attachment 16990676


Gorgeous!


----------



## cybercat




----------



## 54B

Polaris Mariner Date. Looks almost black in this light.


----------



## SandyLemon

Bought this for my boss lady. Gave it a taste to make sure it wasn't poisonous before she gets back from her business trip.


----------



## boony

I joined the JLC club today with my new Reverso Classic Large Duoface Small Seconds. Really happy with it.


----------



## Reubin

boony said:


> I joined the JLC club today with my new Reverso Classic Large Duoface Small Seconds. Really happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 17005311
> 
> View attachment 17005312


Beautiful watch


----------



## johnireland

The Reversos truly are stand out watches.


----------



## BePhreed

This medium-thin arrived today. Thrilled by it. ~6.6 inch wrist.


----------



## Trel

Reverso Grande Taille.
It never ceases to amaze me how casual this watch can actually be (especially on a distressed calfskin strap).
I feel like I can wear it with a polo, a T-shirt, jeans, shorts, whatever in a way that I never really could with other "dress" watches, even steel ones.


----------



## johnireland

So today it is officially mine...flying by FedEx across the country as we speak, and on my wrist by 8pm tomorrow (Friday). Have ordered a tang buckle from from JLC...now I need to find a tan strap. Or have one made.


----------



## 54B

Polaris Mariner Date, back on rubber


----------



## johnireland

johnireland said:


> So today it is officially mine...flying by FedEx across the country as we speak, and on my wrist by 8pm tomorrow (Friday). Have ordered a tang buckle from from JLC...now I need to find a tan strap. Or have one made.
> View attachment 17009803
> View attachment 17009805
> View attachment 17009807


Had to cancel the purchase of this watch due to FedEx being unable to deliver on time. As of this moment, FedEx can't even tell us where the watch is. This is the second time I have had to cancel the purchase of a watch because of FedEx. I will never allow a merchant I do business with to ever use FedEx as part of the transaction. I have had much better reliable delivery from USPS, UPS, and DHL. Really was looking forward to the watch.


----------



## johnireland

johnireland said:


> Had to cancel the purchase of this watch due to FedEx being unable to deliver on time. As of this moment, FedEx can't even tell us where the watch is. This is the second time I have had to cancel the purchase of a watch because of FedEx. I will never allow a merchant I do business with to ever use FedEx as part of the transaction. I have had much better reliable delivery from USPS, UPS, and DHL. Really was looking forward to the watch.


I really wanted this watch...about four hours later I went back to the Fed Ex center and made them look for the watch. After a half hour of so, they found it...and it is on my wrist as I type. Plus, it is even better than I imagined. The black dial, with the moon and stars in gold, is amazing. This is the first steel watch I've like as much as a gold one. JLC knows what they are doing. Right now I'm doing a time test against the 18k Ultra Thin small second. The pink gold with the egg shell beige dial is beautiful. The black paint dial with the same elegant steel markers, is handsome. Pictures to follow.


----------



## phrede

Very nice outcome, John!
Congratulations on the new watch; looking forward to pictures of it


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## johnireland

The crown jewels of my watch collection gather for a family portrait.


----------



## Reubin

johnireland said:


> The crown jewels of my watch collection gather for a family portrait.
> View attachment 17023059


Each is elegant. A stunning collection.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cybercat




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hiboost

Fresh off a big date JUMP


----------



## JaguarXE

I have posted this before already but why not do it again!


----------



## 54B

JaguarXE said:


> I have posted this before already but why not do it again!
> 
> View attachment 17037020


Yes, keep showing your JLC! It's always nice to see alternatives to the press shots.


----------



## usccopeland




----------



## masbret

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Incredible! That's my dream watch! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Reubin

masbret said:


> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


@masbret Thanks for posting this. I just tried one on at the New York City boutique last weekend and think I want to get one in blue next year. Good to see what the lume looks like. What strap do you have on the watch and how difficult was it to remove the bracelet?


----------



## Relo60




----------



## boony

Enjoying chocolate gift from JLC popup store in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## Rodentman




----------



## JaguarXE

For a long time I have wanted to change the original deployant clasp of my MUT Moon to a basic pin buckle. The deployant clasp is just too thick and for a thin watch like this, it won’t sit right in my opinion. 

It’s not an original JLC pin buckle, just something I found in my strap box. Maybe it could be a slightly more delicate to match the dress watch style of MUT, however for now I am happy.


----------



## Reubin

JaguarXE said:


> For a long time I have wanted to change the original deployant clasp of my MUT Moon to a basic pin buckle. The deployant clasp is just too thick and for a thin watch like this, it won’t sit right in my opinion.
> 
> It’s not an original JLC pin buckle, just something I found in my strap box. Maybe it could be a slightly more delicate to match the dress watch style of MUT, however for now I am happy.
> 
> View attachment 17076377
> 
> View attachment 17076383


Such a classy watch.


----------



## Rodentman

Probably cost a lot less than a JLC buckle!


----------



## FactoryMatt




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Cocas

Reverso at Singapore Changi Airport


----------



## Mpnunes

My new Jean Rousseu strap just landed!


----------



## Reubin

Mpnunes said:


> My new Jean Rousseu strap just landed!
> View attachment 17089726
> View attachment 17089727


Perfect color! Did you have any trouble transferring the JLC clasp to the Jean Rousseu strap?


----------



## Mpnunes

Reubin said:


> Perfect color! Did you have any trouble transferring the JLC clasp to the Jean Rousseu strap?


Agree! The color (kind of a blue gray) complements the silver dial and blue seconds hand really well. No issues transferring: pretty straight forward process. Here’s another pic in better light


----------



## Cocas

Rendezvous tonight....


----------



## jbond007




----------



## Reubin

jbond007 said:


> View attachment 17102722
> 
> View attachment 17102721


That is simply stunning, Just when I thought I was at the end of purchasing, you show this! Is the Guillouche face silver or creme colored?


----------



## jbond007

Reubin said:


> That is simply stunning, Just when I thought I was at the end of purchasing, you show this! Is the Guillouche face silver or creme colored?


Silver. It is my favorite watch in my collection. So glad I purchased it. Thanks


----------



## Mpnunes




----------



## Reubin

jbond007 said:


> Silver. It is my favorite watch in my collection. So glad I purchased it. Thanks


That strap really "pops" the watch.


----------



## masbret

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

New addition


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Memovox E855 paired w/its modern counterpart.


----------



## chnzwh




----------



## jimiwilli




----------



## gr8adv




----------



## cybercat




----------



## martin_blank

I’m thinking a Polaris Date is in my future based on some of these pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47




----------



## pursang

Enjoying a break from 70+ hour weeks pulled in school with a cocktail or three and my Medium Thin Mono.


----------



## masbret

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

MCD Sector Dial


----------



## Trel

JLC Master Hometime this Christmas Eve! Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## usccopeland

jbond007 said:


> View attachment 17102722
> 
> View attachment 17102721


Gorgeous strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## jbond007

usccopeland said:


> Gorgeous strap. Where did you get it?


I got the strap from a local jewelry store. It is a Hadley Roma...$60. Its in their product catalog.

Thanks


----------



## jimiwilli

Apologies for spamming the Memovox tribute, still in the honeymoon phase before she goes out for service 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OotOot

My late father’s vintage JLC. Anyone know what decade this is from? I can’t seem to find any similar looking ones anywhere


----------



## OotOot

Here is a picture of the movement.


----------



## Trel

Hi OotOot, that's a very cool piece. That's most likely from the late-40s to mid-50s. (The ones from the 40s were chrome plated steel, due to the need for metal during the war, but after that they went to all-stainless with most, if not all of their steel watches.) 
That movement is the caliber 478, which is a very fine ticker from that era and could be adjusted to be seriously accurate. Vacheron used it as the base for their P1008 movement.
It's around 36-37mm in diameter, right? Those oversized ones were nicknamed 'Jumbo'. It's not typical to find a watch that old in a modern size.

JLC used a million different dial variants in those days and their catalog of reference numbers is vast, so I can't be more help than that. Maybe this will point you in the right direction.


----------



## atmfrank

140.8.98.S - over 20 years old and going strong. The crown jewel in my humble collection.


----------



## Reubin

jimiwilli said:


> Apologies for spamming the Memovox tribute, still in the honeymoon phase before she goes out for service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty. Can't blame you for "spamming."


----------



## OotOot

Thank you very much for the info! For it being from the 40s-50s era, it’s in pretty excellent shape! I wasn’t able to wind it and it didn’t seem to be working for the last few weeks, but then when I opened it up again to take a closer look at the movement, I must have “unstucked” it because it’s ticking away now! I was planning on selling this one but I think I’ll be holding on to it 


Trel said:


> Hi OotOot, that's a very cool piece. That's most likely from the late-40s to mid-50s. (The ones from the 40s were chrome plated steel, due to the need for metal during the war, but after that they went to all-stainless with most, if not all of their steel watches.)
> That movement is the caliber 478, which is a very fine ticker from that era and could be adjusted to be seriously accurate. Vacheron used it as the base for their P1008 movement.
> It's around 36-37mm in diameter, right? Those oversized ones were nicknamed 'Jumbo'. It's not typical to find a watch that old in a modern size.
> 
> JLC used a million different dial variants in those days and their catalog of reference numbers is vast, so I can't be more help than that. Maybe this will point you in the right direction.


----------



## franco60

Deep Sea Alarm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

franco60 said:


> Deep Sea Alarm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh…my…goooodness 

She would look so nice in my collecting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

Trel said:


> JLC Master Hometime this Christmas Eve! Happy holidays to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 17113962


Lovely watch! This is one of my favourites. The asymmetric dial is unusual and the hometime function works so well when you want it and is hidden when you don’t. Enjoy wearing it


----------



## usccopeland




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 54B

Jaeger LeCoultre Polaris Mariner Date


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reubin

54B said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre Polaris Mariner Date
> 
> View attachment 17125057


Love this watch. Came close to buying it before I bought the Polaris Automatic.


----------



## 54B

Reubin said:


> Love this watch. Came close to buying it before I bought the Polaris Automatic.


Cheers. I was close to buying the Polaris Automatic before this was released. It was a difficult choice as the Automatic's design is more in line with the tool-ish nature of the Polaris line. Enjoy wearing yours!


----------



## JamesKL

Krish47 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beautiful JLC! Which reference is this?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

JamesKL said:


> What a beautiful JLC! Which reference is this?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Reference is Q4128420. Master control geographic. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesKL

Krish47 said:


> Thanks mate. Reference is Q4128420. Master control geographic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbond007

My 1935 Jaeger Uniplan.


----------



## Reubin

jbond007 said:


> My 1935 Jaeger Uniplan.
> 
> View attachment 17131515
> 
> 
> View attachment 17131516
> 
> 
> View attachment 17131517


That is spectacular!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## ctarshus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nic98765




----------



## 54B

Nic98765 said:


> View attachment 17138512


I don't think I've ever seen this Reverso before. It's like a white dial Tribute to 1931. Stunning!


----------



## Nic98765

54B said:


> I don't think I've ever seen this Reverso before. It's like a white dial Tribute to 1931. Stunning!


Yes it's totally inspired by 1931 first models.
This is a 2013 model Q3788570, Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface
Here is the other face:


----------



## KugelBL

Latest addition to the family. I picked this up just before Christmas after about 2 months of dithering over the best fit - very happy with my choice. I started with a Duoface in mind, but didn’t like the thickness and fit of the large and the medium felt slightly too dainty. They recommended I try the large monoface and that was the one. Added a deployant, with engraving to follow at some point.


----------



## Reubin

I love the look of that watch. I thought I was done with "nice" watch purchases but every time I see another photo of that particular Reverso, I get that much closer to starting to save up!


----------



## KugelBL

Reubin said:


> I love the look of that watch. I thought I was done with "nice" watch purchases but every time I see another photo of that particular Reverso, I get that much closer to starting to save up!


I’ve had a Reverso on my wishlist for years. Though when it finally came to it, I’ve never been that indecisive over a watch fit!


----------

